# It Begins: California Begins Indoctrinating Children Into The LGBT Lifestyle Against Parents Wishes



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2017)

Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: 






*It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents*
By
Warner Todd Huston
-
December 27, 2017
Share
Despite their reputation for being the “Party of choice,” Democrats in California have ruled that parents are not allowed to opt their school-aged children out of the mandatory LGBT indoctrination in the state-sponsored school system.

Naturally, far left-wing California has become the first state in the Union to force kids to use LGBT inclusive textbooks. But at the same time it left no legal way for parents to opt out from the propaganda.

The gay propaganda law supposedly requires a “‘fair, accurate, inclusive, and respectful’ treatment of homosexual, bisexual, transgender, and lesbian Americans despite the historical insignificance,” according to Truth Revolt.

State publisher Mark Jarrett cited several historical figures who *might* have been gay saying that his textbooks will essentially make these historical figures gay icons.

“We’re not trying to make anybody gay; we’re not saying there’s an agenda; we’re not saying that these people are better than other people; what we’re saying is this is another group of Americans and they face certain prejudices,” said state publisher Mark Jarrett, whose history textbooks include special mention of the sexual preferences of historical figures like Jane Adams, Emily Dickinson, Nathaniel Hawthorne, President James Buchanan, though it’s inconclusive if these prominent Americans were gay or not.

“I think we should say, ‘Buchanan, he never married. He had a very good friend who was living with him. He may have been gay,’” Jarrett added. “On the other hand, at that time, being gay was seen as something evil and wrong.”

It should be noted that men sharing expenses with other men and living together was an extremely common thing in our country’s history. Senators did it, Congressmen did it, and so do regular Americans all across the nation.

In Fact, it was extremely common even into the 20th century. It has only been since WWII that Americans developed a sense that living completely on alone with no co-habitating partners, whether platonic or romantic, was considered the thing to do.

As to President Buchanan, gay activists have tried to claim him as their own for decades but there is no direct proof of his sexual proclivities.

Gay activists have also ridiculously tried to make President Abraham Lincoln gay, as well.

The radical gay agenda is infused throughout California’s textbooks, Truth Revolt report:

California approved the textbooks written by Jarrett, a Ph.D, to be used in the 8th grade. Students will read that legendary stagecoach driver Charlie Parkhurst “was a woman who identified as a man,” according to Fox News. They will read that George Washington’s chief of staff Baron Von Steuben “may have been gay,” and that poet Walt Whitman “was drawn to young men… but denied his same sex preferences in public.”

Critics say much of these accounts are speculation, but California rejected any publisher that didn’t mention the homosexual preferences or claims against historical figures in their textbooks. In one textbook, the state forced the publisher to add “lesbian” to describe NASA astronaut Sally Ride.

So, to appease the radical gay lobby, California is now taking what are supposed to be factual school textbooks and filling them with “speculation” on the sexual leanings of historical figures despite the FACT that the facts are not known.

California is now officially indoctrinating, not educating, its children.​


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this


Or the opinion of an enraged parent with a Browning 12 gauge pump.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 27, 2017)

Private school time


----------



## Shrimpbox (Dec 27, 2017)

That is the secondary point here. The main point is that the state will decide what children should be taught and parents have no say in the matter. It doesn’t get more clear cut than that.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 27, 2017)

If I ever have kids, they're going to a private, religious school.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 27, 2017)

Kill them all.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 27, 2017)

Shrimpbox said:


> That is the secondary point here. The main point is that the state will decide what children should be taught and parents have no say in the matter. It doesn’t get more clear cut than that.


Which is bullshit. But people let it happen.


----------



## WillMunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Gays are so stupid...in their extreme attention-whoring narcissism they don't realize that they're simply generating resentment against themselves by beating the subject to death 24/7.  They would be a lot more accepted if that wasn't the one and only thing their one-track minds are about.  But then again, if gay idiots had a brain in their head they wouldn't stupidly support a gay slaughterhouse like Islam and they wouldn't have such a giant rate of one of the world's most easily preventable diseases.  It never occurred to their pea brains to settle down with one HIV-negative boyfriend.

Gays' attitudes are so vomitous, their physical fucking is the LEAST offensive thing about them.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm just going to point out that when I was a teen a lot of my male friends got places together as roommates - none of them are gay, or even bi...


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

`
`
There is a choice. Don't send your kids to public school. All mine are/have been enrolled in private schools.


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 28, 2017)

There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.

Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> 
> Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.


No.....what they're trying to do is destroy our society.
This is what communists do to any country they want to take over.
They start with the children.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

Shocking stuff. Why oh why are schools trying to teach kids about cultures and lifestyles that they may not be aware of ?


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2017)

But the libs here say faggots don't go after the kids? How can this be true?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Shocking stuff. Why oh why are schools trying to teach kids about cultures and lifestyles that they may not be aware of ?



  This isn't teaching kids about cultures and lifestyles.  This is brainwashing kids into immoral and evil sexual perversions, and grooming them for further abuse by perverts.  In a sane society, anyone who willingly had any part in this would be prosecuted as a sex offender,and kept in prison and away from children for the rest of their wretched lives.

  It is, of course, no surprise at all to see you defending this sexual abuse of children.


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> 
> Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.


comparing the sickness of homosexuality is a regressive ploy that fails every time. Race and peter puffing are not the same.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

We had to learn about religion in our school, thank God they took it out of the curriculum..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking stuff. Why oh why are schools trying to teach kids about cultures and lifestyles that they may not be aware of ?
> ...


If we dont teach our kids they will grow up as twisted and ignorant as yourself.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Ordering teachers to teach kids about things that others believe is IMMORAL.......is FORCED ACCEPTANCE................

COLOR IT HOW YOU WILL..................Teach the basics and LEAVE MORAL DECISIONS TO THE PARENTS..........

Not their place to PREACH TO OUR CHILDREN WHAT WE ARE REQUIRED TO ACCEPT............

Call me a BIGOT............I DON'T GIVE A RIP............

Not YOUR PLACE TO PREACH TO ME WHAT I SHOULD BELIEVE IN.........NOR MY CHILDREN.......

Those that do not LIKE MY OPINION .............please deposit complaints in the 3rd port o let on the right..........basement section.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> 
> Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.



It's the parent's choice.....period


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Yeah we see what did to you. You embraced it and look at you now Pink News


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't teaching kids about cultures and lifestyles.  This is brainwashing kids into immoral and evil sexual perversions, and grooming them for further abuse by perverts.  In a sane society, anyone who willingly had any part in this would be prosecuted as a sex offender,and kept in prison and away from children for the rest of their wretched lives.
> ...



  A perfect example of *LI*b*E*ral LGBpbi*WTF* doublethink.  To prevent children from growing up to be _“twisted and ignorant”_, we have to teach them twisted, immoral, evil sexual perversions, and brainwash them into thinking that such filth is normal and proper.

  Modern *LI*b*E*ralism truly has degenerated into a mental and moral disease.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

`
`
My two youngest go to a parochial high school, Catholic in this case. They teach about the LGBT in sociology. In its lessons, the members are treated with respect and in a non-judgemental fashion. No moralizing. I have no objection to that.


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Teach them what? How to be a perverted homo?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



  It's obvious enough why sick perverts such as Tommy Tainant want children to be groomed and indoctrinated into accepting sexual perversion and abuse.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

The obvious choice here is homeschool or private school. Better choice anyway regardless of the queer teaching.

Public education is a disaster.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

What do you clowns think will happen ?

Do you think the kids will listen to these lessons and turn gay ?

Seriously ?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

It's amazing how intolerant people get all bent out of shape when someone tries to teach tolerance..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What do you clowns think will happen ?
> 
> Do you think the kids will listen to these lessons and turn gay ?
> 
> Seriously ?



  You are not fooling anyone.  It's obvious enough why you, and other sick perverts such as you, want to indoctrinate and brainwash children to be easier victims for your kind.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What do you clowns think will happen ?
> 
> Do you think the kids will listen to these lessons and turn gay ?
> 
> Seriously ?


typical psychology BS that liberals push to push their agenda.................

You raise your kids how you wish..............You teach your kids what you believe is right and wrong.....

I'll do the same................It NOT YOUR PLACE to DECIDE THAT THEY WILL BE TAUGHT about MORAL ISSUES..............

Your PSYCH BS bores me....................


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> It's amazing how intolerant people get all bent out of shape when someone tries to teach tolerance..



_Tolerance”_ of evil is not a virtue.  It never has been, and it never will be.

  In this case, the specific point and purpose of this _“tolerance”_ is to set children up to be easier prey for sexual perverts.  Tolerance of this is no virtue at all, but a vice.

  I guess you're on the side of those who would sexually abuse children, just as Tommy Tainant is.

  For all their evil and madness, ISIS did get one thing right, and that is how to deal with dangerous, perverted filth such as you.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how intolerant people get all bent out of shape when someone tries to teach tolerance..
> ...


Go, fuck, yourself, again.....Everything is sexual to a person that is totally ignorant...Perverts exist from all sides and on both isles. The gheys are no worse than the hertosexuals so piss off wanker.. Education is the reason for schools.... So far the right has shown us they prefer hatred and prejudice that they learned from their God...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Teach the Basics.................How to read write and do math................In regards to MORAL ACCEPTANCE.................

LEAVE THAT TO THE PARENTS.................NOT YOUR PLACE.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


If I had my way you'd have to pay for your own children to go to school thus relieving me of having to pay..Moral relevance is fluid, it changes...Deal with it..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're a tragedy...seriously. 

Parents decide what is best for their children. Not government bureaucrats


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


My kids are grown and I pay taxes....have been my whole life..........IDIOT............

So I paid to send them to school.......................

Go cry to someone who cares what you think.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


And children do everything a parent tells them to do..Yeah, welcome to the real world honey...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I don't want to pay taxes for your kids to get an education......So I am crying to someone that cares since you cared enough to retort..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Listen up shit stain. You nor anyone else will ever tell me how to raise my children. 

Understand this you flamimg liittle asshole.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


>



They try so hard to fit in and be normal and they're not


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


lol

My kids are grown up.  lol

You aren't paying for squat to me.............Your OPINION DOESN'T OVERRULE MY OPINION............

I DON'T AGREE WITH YOU...........LEAVE IT TO THE PARENTS...............if you DON'T LIKE MY OPINION.....THEN BE OFFENDED.............I DON'T CARE..............


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Hey superkunt, go fuck off and die. I want nothing to do with yer brats...But if they be in public schools they will be told how to live....Even homeschool programs have a philosophical agenda..Even the religious schools...I know, my kids have done them..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The parents have a say, but they aren't the only ones that influence young minds and the kids will make their own decisions no matter what you say or do....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Look at you defending this garbage. You must be gay. I've always thought you were anyway 

Embrace it squirt come out and be proud

And leave my children alone


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


WHICH IS THEIR RIGHT.....................................

They WILL MAKE UP THEIR OWN MIND IN TIME.....................

And NOT BE FORCED ACCEPTANCE programs of the LIBERAL LEFT AND THEIR AGENDA..............

You TEACH YOUR KIDS WHAT YOU WILL............I WILL TEACH THEM WHAT I WILL.

KIDS will ACCEPT OR NOT ACCEPT...........THAT IS THEIR CHOICE............that is FREEDOM............

NOT YOUR TRYING TO FORCE SHIT DOWN OUR THROAT.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 28, 2017)

It is LONG PAST TIME.................that people tell them and their AGENDA................to STICK IT WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE..............

No MATTER THE NAMES CALLED..................

STICK YOUR AGENDA WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE........

Mr. MOONY


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Twisted and ignorant meaning believes in the Golden Rule, believes in the Constitution, and thinks a family is not just a couple of the same sex. That's soooooo twisted.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 28, 2017)

There was a time when gay meant happy. Then it meant homosexual. Now it means lame and embarrassing.

Language is fluid.


----------



## social philosopher (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> The fact is that the gay community is there. The fact is that there are indeed real people who are different in their various ways. School is a training ground. It instills (or is supposed to) the knowledge a child needs to become a part of society and to interact with others in that society. It teaches more than just reading, writing, and arithmetic. I don't quite understand why one would want their child to not have a complete set of data with which to have access to . People who are gay are going to be gay. Those who are not won't be. You are not going to talk someone who is straight into be gay and you won't do so by providing factual information about homosexuality. Big heterosexuals come from little heterosexuals and big homosexuals come from little homosexuals. It isn't just at 18 that sexual thoughts, actions, and orientations are made. They are very often made much earlier. I personally was 10 years old when I decided I wanted to engage in sexual activity. I made this decision on my own without force or coercion. I enjoyed it and continued on with it. I was certainly not the only ten year old in history that decided to have sex and with a certain orientation. I knew what I wanted, liked, and went for it. Happens all the time. The fact that this is a reality is important. No amount of denying that ten year olds can't enjoy sex or crave it will make it untrue. The thing is to deal with it on a rational practical basis. It cannot be denied as unreal and still be handled with precision. I had the conversation with my son when he expressed interest by asking questions. I told him the whole truth without my personal emotions leading the topic. If he turns out gay he will. If not he won't. I have thought. What if he finds love with an adult? What would I do? Well the first thing I would not do is freak out and scare and traumatize him by my actions. I would have many questions. I would try to determine the validity of the relationship and what if any value could be obtained out of an existing situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this
> ...


If my kids were enrolled in school I would remove them from class during that period.  If there were disciplinary actions for doing that, I'd sue the school district and the State for sexualizing children.  I'd win. 

It's about time for the opposition to start filing lawsuits of their own, dontcha think?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> The governor was referring to the bill's author, Sen. Mark Leno, a San Francisco Democrat.





> California law already requires state schools to teach about the contributions of Native Americans, African-Americans, Mexican-Americans, and Asian-Americans, among other groups.









*It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents*
By
Warner Todd Huston
-
December 27, 2017
Share
Despite their reputation for being the “Party of choice,” Democrats in California have ruled that parents are not allowed to opt their school-aged children out of the mandatory LGBT indoctrination in the state-sponsored school system.

Naturally, far left-wing California has become the first state in the Union to force kids to use LGBT inclusive textbooks. But at the same time it left no legal way for parents to opt out from the propaganda.

The gay propaganda law supposedly requires a “‘fair, accurate, inclusive, and respectful’ treatment of homosexual, bisexual, transgender, and lesbian Americans despite the historical insignificance,” according to Truth Revolt.

State publisher Mark Jarrett cited several historical figures who *might* have been gay saying that his textbooks will essentially make these historical figures gay icons.

“We’re not trying to make anybody gay; we’re not saying there’s an agenda; we’re not saying that these people are better than other people; what we’re saying is this is another group of Americans and they face certain prejudices,” said state publisher Mark Jarrett, whose history textbooks include special mention of the sexual preferences of historical figures like Jane Adams, Emily Dickinson, Nathaniel Hawthorne, President James Buchanan, though it’s inconclusive if these prominent Americans were gay or not.

“I think we should say, ‘Buchanan, he never married. He had a very good friend who was living with him. He may have been gay,’” Jarrett added. “On the other hand, at that time, being gay was seen as something evil and wrong.”

It should be noted that men sharing expenses with other men and living together was an extremely common thing in our country’s history. Senators did it, Congressmen did it, and so do regular Americans all across the nation.

In Fact, it was extremely common even into the 20th century. It has only been since WWII that Americans developed a sense that living completely on alone with no co-habitating partners, whether platonic or romantic, was considered the thing to do.

As to President Buchanan, gay activists have tried to claim him as their own for decades but there is no direct proof of his sexual proclivities.

Gay activists have also ridiculously tried to make President Abraham Lincoln gay, as well.

The radical gay agenda is infused throughout California’s textbooks, Truth Revolt report:

California approved the textbooks written by Jarrett, a Ph.D, to be used in the 8th grade. Students will read that legendary stagecoach driver Charlie Parkhurst “was a woman who identified as a man,” according to Fox News. They will read that George Washington’s chief of staff Baron Von Steuben “may have been gay,” and that poet Walt Whitman “was drawn to young men… but denied his same sex preferences in public.”

Critics say much of these accounts are speculation, but California rejected any publisher that didn’t mention the homosexual preferences or claims against historical figures in their textbooks. In one textbook, the state forced the publisher to add “lesbian” to describe NASA astronaut Sally Ride.

So, to appease the radical gay lobby, California is now taking what are supposed to be factual school textbooks and filling them with “speculation” on the sexual leanings of historical figures despite the FACT that the facts are not known.

California is now officially indoctrinating, not educating, its children.​


> *Los Angeles (CNN)* -- Democratic California Gov. Jerry Brown said Thursday he had signed a bill that will require public schools in the state to teach students about the contributions of lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender Americans.
> 
> The bill, believed to be the first of its kind in the nation, will also require teachers to provide instruction on the role of people
> 
> This bill revises existing laws that prohibit discrimination in education and ensures that the important contributions of Americans from all backgrounds and walks of life are included in our history books. It represents an important step forward for our state, and I thank Senator Leno for his hard work on this historic legislation."


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


It's apparent now that gays should either be put in insane asylums, internment campss, or sent to the middle east to ISIS strongholds with tall buildings. This is all in order to protect the children from them. They should be considered a national security threat.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Should have never decriminalized sodomy.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 28, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this


Parents in CA call all the shots...you know that the OP is a conspiracy queen.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this
> ...


It isn't hard for me to believe Californians are sick enough to support this.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 28, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Christian sharia.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 28, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Of course...you're an easy mark for the OP.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


There's no such thing.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How am I an easy mark? I'm disputing the claim that parents disapproved....sure, some probably do...but I doubt the majority are against it.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 28, 2017)

It's so telling how all the usual Christian sharia supporters jumped right in this story.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

`
`
I'm bisexual but I only speak for myself. As a parent, no matter how supposedly "well intended " a law, I generally support parents rights over the states intentions..


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Never heard of it but it sounds beautiful!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I really don't think they had a choice or even care anymore. Many no hablo English.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> It's so telling how all the usual Christian sharia supporters jumped right in this story.


There's no such thing as christian sharia.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a very sick person.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


You're projecting.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I'm bisexual but I only speak for myself. As a parent, no matter how supposedly "well intended " a law, I generally support parents rights over the states intentions..


You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Or maybe they are smart enough to know that this policy is not a threat in any way. That  the bigots are hyping it up and spreading hysteria


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?



LGBT is not 'history' it is sexual education.  Nice try though.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


There's no reason for it. Let parents teach their kids what they want about the topic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?
> ...


Wrong sparky!!Do you even understand what exactly is being taught??


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


On a properly run board this comment would be deleted.
Get some help you sick fuck.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?


`
I'm a civil libertarian. It applies to all, even those I vehemently disagree with. To that extent, I will not now, nor ever, allow the state to usurp the natural law of parental rights, which would include the parental right of their child's education. Force of law the worst possible way to attempt to change human behavior.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2017)

Parents will have to work extra hard to counter the propaganda.  The school is preparing students for adult sex with a same sex partner.  Possibly the teachers themselves.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But....but......they told us all they wanted was to be able to marry the people they loved...that they didn't want to indoctrinate anyone, and that anyone who thought they did was just being one of those crazy conservative, religious nut jobs.......


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?
> ...


A Libertarian! That explains a lot. Maybe the parents should just determine the entire curriculum and do away with the school boards?  Oh, and what about the rights of  parents who do want their kids to learn about LGBT history?? 

The problem with that though is that you will have any many different ideas as to what should be taught as there are parents. Maybe we van have one child per class. Do you see the folly you position

I'm waiting or just one person to provide an honest and rational answer to the question of what harm is done by this being taught.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A Libertarian! That explains a lot. Maybe the parents should just determine the entire curriculum and do away with the school boards?  Oh, and what about the rights of  parents who do want their kids to learn about LGBT history??The problem with that though is that you will have any many different ideas as to what should be taught as there are parents. Maybe we van have one child per class. Do you see the folly you positionI'm waiting or just one person to provide an honest and rational answer to the question of what harm is done by this being taught.


`
`
I see no folly in my position. It's just that your opinion differs from mine. You have no ethical or moral high ground to judge from, nor do I. I'm simply stating I will not allow the state to usurp parental rights.You disagree. So be it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Parents will have to work extra hard to counter the propaganda.  The school is preparing students for adult sex with a same sex partner.  Possibly the teachers themselves.


I honestly don't know if you're stupid enough to believe that, or just a vicious liar.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > A Libertarian! That explains a lot. Maybe the parents should just determine the entire curriculum and do away with the school boards?  Oh, and what about the rights of  parents who do want their kids to learn about LGBT history??The problem with that though is that you will have any many different ideas as to what should be taught as there are parents. Maybe we van have one child per class. Do you see the folly you positionI'm waiting or just one person to provide an honest and rational answer to the question of what harm is done by this being taught.
> ...


Again, what about the rights of the parents who want LGBT history taught. ? You can't have an opt out unless you have two versions of the same text book.  You want to usurp the rights of others.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


. If parents have no say in what their children are being taught, then welcome to communism, socialism, Marxism, and the indoctrination of your children with any such vehicles like these to be used. Sad times in America.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. You mean those parents that want it taught to other people's children besides their own ?


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Again, what about the rights of the parents who want LGBT history taught. ? You can't have an opt out unless you have two versions of the same text book.  You want to usurp the rights of others.


`
What about them? They already made their choice by forcing through laws that mandate certain things be taught in public schools that many parents object to. They have rights too. I may not agree with their religious beliefs but I don't see them pushing their perspective by force of state law, least ways in this educational venue. 

It does NOT take a village to raise a child, just a family.
`


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > A Libertarian! That explains a lot. Maybe the parents should just determine the entire curriculum and do away with the school boards?  Oh, and what about the rights of  parents who do want their kids to learn about LGBT history??The problem with that though is that you will have any many different ideas as to what should be taught as there are parents. Maybe we van have one child per class. Do you see the folly you positionI'm waiting or just one person to provide an honest and rational answer to the question of what harm is done by this being taught.
> ...


PS: I know that this will not mean much to a Libertarian-  which I regard as a non violent anarchist- but the law was passed by the legislature, and the Governor signed it. All government officials elected by the people to serve their best interest, and they determined that there is a public interest in such a law.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Again, what about the rights of the parents who want LGBT history taught. ? You can't have an opt out unless you have two versions of the same text book.  You want to usurp the rights of others.
> ...


I don't know for a fact that anything was "forced through" I don't know who introduced the bill or at  who's behest. Maybe you do.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Go with recognized historical fact and meaning.  There is no right to have every niche catered to.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Providing facts is not indoctrination. It is education. Got any?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.


With indoctination by age 12 a boy will accept being buttfucked by an older man.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PS: I know that this will not mean much to a Libertarian-  which I regard as a non violent anarchist- but the law was passed by the legislature, and the Governor signed it. All government officials elected by the people to serve their best interest, and they determined that there is a public interest in such a law.


`
`
If a million people do a foolish thing, it is still, a foolish thing. I don't live in California so I don't have to live with that. I don't confuse "popular interest" with "vested interest" either.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 28, 2017)

When my son was 10 (1992), he was taught methods of "safe" oral and anal sex.  I could have opted him out, I suppose, and made him a pariah...

At the time, there had NEVER been a single reported case of heterosexual AIDS transmission in Allegheny County, where we live.  So he was being protected against an imaginary danger.

Any historical treatment of homosexuality should include the non-judgmental fact that sodomy (the only "sexual" expression of homosexuality) is condemned by the Bible, the Koran, the Torah, and the Book of Mormon.  In short, every major Western religion.  Just sayin'.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.


You're another one who does not understand what is actually being taught, do you? You just jumped on the moronic OP without even bothering to research this issue. That is irresponsible and just plain stupid.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Any historical treatment of homosexuality should include the non-judgmental fact that sodomy (the only "sexual" expression of homosexuality) is condemned by the Bible, the Koran, the Torah, and the Book of Mormon


That's a real knee slapper!!  Non judgmental??


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> When my son was 10 (1992), he was taught methods of "safe" oral and anal sex.  I could have opted him out, I suppose, and made him a pariah...At the time, there had NEVER been a single reported case of heterosexual AIDS transmission in Allegheny County, where we live.  So he was being protected against an imaginary danger.Any historical treatment of homosexuality should include the non-judgmental fact that sodomy (the only "sexual" expression of homosexuality) is condemned by the Bible, the Koran, the Torah, and the Book of Mormon.  In short, every major Western religion.  Just sayin'.


`
`
When I was in high school, upper 90's, we were taught about "safe sex" among other things. There was absolutely no mention of religions or faith as that has nothing to do stopping the spread of HIV/STD nor preventing unwanted pregnancies. In a public school, I would object to any mention of religion outside the historical and sociological aspects. Want religion? Go to a private school.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah....I bet there's a shitload of parents that wanna teach their kids about perversion when they're still in short-pants.


----------



## jillian (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean by not teaching kids to be disgusting bigots like you?

You cannot indoctrinate anyone into a gay lifestyle, moron


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


So you think that teaching children about inventors, artists , politicians, and writers , with a passing mention of their being gay is teaching perversion?? Are you fucking serious???!!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


What do you mean they are gay, teacher? What does that mean? Did they like to put cocks in their butts? How do you know?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Wrong sparky!!Do you even understand what exactly is being taught??



LGBT has no place in the curriculum dope.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So you think that teaching children about inventors, artists , politicians, and writers , with a passing mention of their being gay is teaching perversion?? Are you fucking serious???!!



What is the reason for teaching this in the first place moron?  One's sexual fetish is not relevant to one's contribution in invention, art, politics and writing unless their works really are perverted in which case, their works should be banned from public elementary schools.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Gays are so stupid...in their extreme attention-whoring narcissism they don't realize that they're simply generating resentment against themselves by beating the subject to death 24/7.  They would be a lot more accepted if that wasn't the one and only thing their one-track minds are about.  But then again, if gay idiots had a brain in their head they wouldn't stupidly support a gay slaughterhouse like Islam and they wouldn't have such a giant rate of one of the world's most easily preventable diseases.  It never occurred to their pea brains to settle down with one HIV-negative boyfriend.
> 
> Gays' attitudes are so vomitous, their physical fucking is the LEAST offensive thing about them.


sounds exactly like another ''group'' I know


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yes I think he is being serious.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.


Kids are taught about all sorts of stuff in schools. For example - nazis,slavery,evolution.
Should these be taken out of the curriculum because some parents are uncomfortable with the subject matter  ?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...


Sex is a bedroom subject between a man and his female wife. Everything else is perverted and sinful.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...




Teaching about the atrocities is done with the outlook that such things are perverted.  LGBT should be taught in the same light but with compassion for the afflicted.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...


I am merely another one who doesn't need to be instructed nor have I known anyone who benefited by knowing any of the LBQTB bullshit. Stupid? I am not a perverted faggot.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Dude it's not normal it's perverted sex , their is no way this should be a required class ,it goes against religious beliefs and if taken to the supreme Court would be ruled unconstitutional..

This is nothing but disgusting porn in the classroom.


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2017)

Just separate out gay propaganda.  Whether or not President Buchanan might have been gay adds nothing to the presidential history.  May as well explore whether or not his feet stank.  The causes of the Stonewall riots has historical significance and should be mentioned.  See the difference.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Gay means lame. Right answer. That shirt is so gay.

I support heteros.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> What is the reason for teaching this in the first place moron?  One's sexual fetish is not relevant to one's contribution in invention, art, politics and writing unless their works really are perverted in which case, their works should be banned from public elementary schools.


`
`
I have no problem with public schools teaching about the LGBT. It's a sociological reality. In deciding what kind of curriculum a school teaches, we elect school board members to oversee this. Public school districts (which are taxing authorities) across the US number in the tens of thousands and each one has a school board. What California has done is legally force these independent school districts to adopt state law within the schools curriculum. That's my beef, so to speak. Your sexual insecurities about the LGBT, is your problem. You might want to start voicing your opinions on this to your districts school board first, however regressive as your message is. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.

We are winning everywhere.

Those of you screaming at the moon are in a minority that shrinks every year.

In your family you will have gay men and women.

Why not step away from your prehistoric bullshit and show them some respect ?

Is mutual respect too much for you ?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.
> 
> We are winning everywhere.
> 
> ...


Because man butts are where cooties COME from.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Just separate out gay propaganda.  Whether or not President Buchanan might have been gay adds nothing to the presidential history.  May as well explore whether or not his feet stank.  The causes of the Stonewall riots has historical significance and should be mentioned.  See the difference.




Exactly , this is like the same crap when they were building FDR monument...


They were going to put him in a chair but the retard liberals insisted he be put in a wheelchair.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the reason for teaching this in the first place moron?  One's sexual fetish is not relevant to one's contribution in invention, art, politics and writing unless their works really are perverted in which case, their works should be banned from public elementary schools.
> ...





What kind of prick are you what happened to *choice*?

This is nothing more then indoctrination..



And you tards on the right think we will ever ever give up the Ellectorial college


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...


. Yes..  The only thing the state should be required to teach is Math, English, Science, Spelling, Shop, P.E. Health, Agriculture, Career training level 1,2, and 3.

Culture, Social skills, hygiene, religion, beliefs, and other upraising training is the sole responsibility of the family.

The government shouldn't be raising anyone's children outside of the guidelines drawn above in the first segment, and if they are it is indoctrination or the attempt to indoctrinate..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.
> 
> We are winning everywhere.
> 
> ...




Educated my ass an indocterated world let me guess you are one of those AGW cult members who could give a shit about the climate but use it to redistribute wealth ..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 28, 2017)

See Johnny Chase the Ball has become See Johnny Chase the Balls.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.
> 
> We are winning everywhere.
> 
> ...


You look like a NAMBLA member. And sound like one too...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong sparky!!Do you even understand what exactly is being taught??
> ...


You still don't understand what the issue is, do you? Dope.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Fucking stupid!!! They are not teaching about sex!!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


WTF is LGBTQ about except perverted sex?  Or is they a basketball team?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Or is they a basketball team?


That tells me all that I need to know about your level of intellectual development


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Or is they a basketball team?
> ...


Well, what is it? Enlightenment? Zen Buddhism?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What do you mean they are not teaching about perverted sex?

It's not biologicaly possible for a man to be a woman or a woman to be a man , it's not biologicaly possible for two men ,or two women to had sex with each other an have a baby ..

It's perverted sex and has no place in our schools

Ok

 Force schools to teach kids about the Bible and Quarn..


But oh no we can't force schools to teach killing is wrong , having no moral standards are wrong .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

*California= modern day 
Sodom and Gomorrah*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.
> ...


Education would enable you to spell "indoctrination".


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



And that would be proper grammar in my sentence fool?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Your under arest!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the parents right to  have their children taught a white washed version of history and to grow up to believe that LGBT people are just freaks with no value to society like  the bigots on this board?
> ...



 Not education.  Indoctrination.  Grooming.  Its purpose is to set these children up to be easier prey for pedophiles and other sick sexual perverts.

  It is no surprise, of course who it is that we see defending it, here.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Get some help you sick f•••.



  I am not the one who is openly, unabashedly taking the side of sick sexual perverts, especially those who abuse children.  That would be you.

  In a sane society, sick f•••s such as you and TheProgressivePatriot would be kept confined in prisons or mental hospitals, and in no instance ever be allowed near children.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Get some help you sick f•••.
> ...


Get some help you sick fuck.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Again, what about the rights of the parents who want LGBT history taught. ? You can't have an opt out unless you have two versions of the same text book.  You want to usurp the rights of others.



  Parents who would teach such sickness and perversion to their children need to be put in prison, and their children adopted out to sane families.  Certainly, one of the most essential functions of society is to protect children from such sick, dangerous perverts,.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...



  That is the intent behind this.  That is what sick f•••s like Tommy Tainant and TheProgressivePatriot want.

  Do you have to wonder why?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



  Again, I am not the one openly defending and advocating the sexual abuse of children.  That's you.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You still cannot post a coherent reply...Dufus.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



I did not post that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



That would be you, sick perverted old fool


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Gay means lame. Right answer. That shirt is so gay.
> 
> I support heteros.



  You know what's really gay?

  Start with a word that had a positive meaning.  Adopt that word as a euphemism for an immoral, degenerate sexual perversion, and cause it to be so widely used for that purpose that it can no longer be used for its original meaning,.  Then, when as would inevitably happen, that word comes to be used as a general insult, run an advertising campaign to discourage that use.

  Now *that* is gay.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the reason for teaching this in the first place moron?  One's sexual fetish is not relevant to one's contribution in invention, art, politics and writing unless their works really are perverted in which case, their works should be banned from public elementary schools.
> ...



So is RAPE and many other disgusting things.  Why should we open our children's heads and shit on their brains by teaching them such perversions?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




Exactly this is total sexual abuse of children..



What's next force them to learn about kiddie porn ?


That is fucking normal?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Exactly this is total sexual abuse of children..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Do you doubt that it is on their agenda, to legalize and normalize child pornography, as well as direct sexual activity between adults and children?  Few will openly admit it, yet, but they're not exactly being subtle about where they are going with this.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly this is total sexual abuse of children..
> ...




Like I said these sick fuckers in California are the modern day Sodom and Gomorrah

They are trying to twist the law, the courts county officials to legalize their sick mental health disorders


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




And I want to know what drives these homos to think a sucking a guys nuts is better then this?





 


Total losers who can't get the girls that they have to start sleeping with guys ..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> And I want to know what drives these homos to think a sucking a guys nuts is better then [sic] this?·
> ·
> ·​Total losers who can't get the girls that they have to start sleeping with guys ..



…or children, which is the point of what the pervert-rights movement is doing in our schools.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



It is the minority trying to foist it's lifestyle and beliefs on the majority using the claim of racism or discrimination when, actually, homosexuality is aberrant in human societies.  The fact that it does exist to even a microscopic percent does not make it 'normal' by any means.  This is all part of the mental illness that is leftist-socialist-secular-human, 'progressive' liberalism .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I could just imagine if I lived in California ,in my 40s and my 10 year's old daughter would tell me this , I would of gone nuts and went to a parent teacher day and just cussed out the teacher so bad I probably would of ended up in jail..

What are these parents supposed to do from hiding their kids from such filth ? 




Once again this is just nothing but government sponsored porn in the classroom..pure disgusting...

I bet you if they took the children on a field trip to a hooters restaurant the LGBT crowd would scream bloody murder .

*Screaming indoctrination by the normal people of the USA 





 
*


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Total losers who can't get the girls that they have to start sleeping with guys ..



Yeah but I wonder why they would even think of that unless they are mentally impaired.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



If one wants to shit on children's brains, one would teach them to be a religious fundamentalist.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> I could just imagine if I lived in California ,in my 40s and my 10 year's old daughter would tell me this , I would of gone nuts and went to a parent teacher day and just cussed out the teacher so bad I probably would of ended up in jail..
> 
> What are these parents supposed to do from hiding their kids from such filth ?



Home school......Charter school.....Private school.... for those in highly populated leftist-liberal areas.   In rural areas of CA the schools are mostly traditional.  Smaller communities have much better participation in local schools.  Most of Geographic CA is conservative and traditional.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




What does kiddie porn have to with LGBT inclusion? 

I think one finds more sexual perversion in repressive religious families. Like in the hills of Kentucky or Tennessee.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> If one wants to shit on children's brains, one would teach them to be a religious fundamentalist.



Public schools are prohibited from teaching Christianity you blithering idiot.  They are apparently NOT prohibited from teaching aberrant sexual behavior (homosexuality) which is as much of a religion as any other belief.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...




And teach them that killing is wrong?

Stealing is wrong?

Sanctuary cities is wrong?


Two homos don't make a baby?


Honor your parents is wrong ?


Being a dumbass broke lazy ass welfare whore with 5 kids by five different mothers is wrong.

Envy of the rich is wrong?


Personal responsibility is wrong? 


This is what your complaining about?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Prove it....Provide links....


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > I could just imagine if I lived in California ,in my 40s and my 10 year's old daughter would tell me this , I would of gone nuts and went to a parent teacher day and just cussed out the teacher so bad I probably would of ended up in jail..
> ...



Sure treat your offspring like objects to be protected like little china dolls from the big bad scary world. Tell your daughters that daddy know best for them and you will protect them all their lives...That will make them want to stay with you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




One step at a time faggot ..that's what you want a complete moral fabric of society gone so you can do why ever god knows what in public..


I guess we are going to have to pay alot of workers to watch the sheep in this country if the LGBT crowd gets it's way


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Yea you want to turn these little girls into feminist fat cow lesbos like Rosie 


Admit it ...


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > If one wants to shit on children's brains, one would teach them to be a religious fundamentalist.
> ...



Public schools aren't there to have them teach your particular brand of religious fanaticism.

There also not there teaching them to be intolerant pieces shit either.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure treat your offspring like objects to be protected like little china dolls from the big bad scary world. Tell your daughters that daddy know best for them and you will protect them all their lives...That will make them want to stay with you.
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Try reading my post you dunderhead.  I said public schools are PROHIBITED from teaching Christianity yet they can teach the religion of homosexuality.  You didn't even come close to an intelligent reply.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Religious fanatics believe the following.

Killing is wrong only if it's a fetus.
Stealing is wrong only if it transfers money to a lower economic class of people.
Sanctuary cites are wrong because immigration scares me.
Two homosexual parents can't raise child.
Honoring parents is required because of its implied control, being inspired by them is another matter.
Somehow racism is a religious value.
Class warfare is good.
Personal responsibility is good as long as I can discriminate

Is that what you complain about?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sex-dawn/201004/sexual-repression

And of course Deliverance.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Say nikki, did you vote for the Appalachian Trail adulterer in the last SC senate race?

Or the twice divorced orange president with children of multiple wives?

When do your moral rationalizations stop or start?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



People who have daughters watch them turn into who THEY ARE, not the parents trophies.

You understand that, right?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Can you provide on example of the gay religion that you seem to refer too?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...







> Killing is wrong only if it's a fetus.



Say what?

You have a link and proof for this nonsense?

So if we think killing is not wrong why are  jails filled with killers numb nuts?







> Stealing is wrong only if it transfers money to a lower economic class of people.





That is called stealing money that people earned

How the fuck can you give people money that didn't earn it through work?




> Sanctuary cites are wrong because immigration scares me.



Still don't know the difference between legal immigration between ilegal ones?

Still can't figure out illegals jump ahead of the line and lower wages ?



> Two homosexual parents can't raise child.
> Honoring parents is required because of it control, being inspired by them is another matter.



It's unnatural and child abuse

Keep your sick perversion to your self and don't bring children into your sexual fantasy.



> Somehow racism is a religious value.



Only in the blue cities, they are way more segergated and racist in the year 2017 then the red states

That's all the Democrats have is to divide the races ....if blacks and whites got together like we do in the South ...the Democrat party would be dead



> Class warfare is good.
> Personal responsibility is good as long as I can discriminate
> 
> Is that what you complain about?


Yes we know for 8 years Obama was all about class warfare..


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Killing is NOT wrong.  Lots of Nazis got killed.   A fetus is a developing human being and abortion KILLS it's development you dunderhead.



> Stealing is wrong only if it transfers money to a lower economic class of people.



Liberal socialists steal money from working people and transfer it to those who are able-bodied but refuse to work.  These people are the perennial unemployed and cast their vote for socialist government give-away programs that Democrats always promise but never really provide completely.



> Sanctuary cites are wrong because immigration scares me.



Illegal aliens have no business in our country.   Giving them 'sanctuary' when they are not refugees is insane.  I noticed like many leftist-socialist types you omitted the 'ILLEGAL' from 'immigration.'  You are either a commie or totally confused.



> Two homosexual parents can't raise child.



Sure they can.  But it will never be normal and probably sexually confuse the child.



> Honoring parents is required because of it control, being inspired by them is another matter.



What a vapid statement.  Parents are only truly honored by their children when they (the parents) have earned it. 



> Somehow racism is a religious value.



More vapidity.  The real racists are the ones that label others.



> Class warfare is good.



You must hate liberal Democrats then.  They are the ones who separate people into classes.



> Personal responsibility is good as long as I can discriminate
> 
> Is that what you complain about?



Personal responsibility means I have the intelligence to discriminate about the crap I have read that YOU posted and decide to reply to your garbage.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...





otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



It's called indoctrination you stupid fuck by the left..


You started this war on family's in the 60s

You went from promoting single mothers to now guys dressing up as girls and wanting to be a mother

You sick bastards


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Can you provide on example of the gay religion that you seem to refer too?



A lot of Catholic priests are gay also, a homosexual believes they are normal.  It is only a belief, just like a religion that believes in a particular god.  There is absolutely no logical support for it however belief overshadows reality.  Thus a religion.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Easy twinkle toes


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Dude thinking the way you do is not normal..

You and your Ilk has a mental disease.


It's called being a retarded faggot democrat


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> There is a choice. Don't send your kids to public school. All mine are/have been enrolled in private schools.



Not everyone has the $ to make that choice....


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> We had to learn about religion in our school, thank God they took it out of the curriculum..



There are certain things that should be addressed in the home.  Religion is one, human sexuality is another.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Mate, you got nothing.
You whine about indoctrination without any facts to back it up.
In years to come people will not believe that dinosaurs like you existed.
We won - get over it.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Not everyone has the $ to make that choice....


`
`
I live in Wisconsin which is a "*School Choice*" state. Parents are given vouchers which allows them to send their children to any participating school, public or private, of their choice. While* obviously*, this does not apply to all states, many private parochial schools throughout the US charge tuition based on family income, many times for free. I'm sure California has parochial schools that do that. My girls chose to attend Catholic schools, which allow the parents to "opt out" on any religious classes.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > We had to learn about religion in our school, thank God they took it out of the curriculum..
> ...


Yeah well the christians want god back in school and the lack of sexual awareness and education is for those that never get any info from parents..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, I don't have a problem with sex education, but they need to also teach that if they can, they should refrain from just going around having sex with anyone, anywhere, anytime.  Sex doesn't buy you love, and a lot of children have sex for that reason, because they feel unloved and they are looking for love in all the wrong places, as the song says.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I think it's all or nothing.  Teach about the basics of all religions or none of them.  Personally, I want it left out of public school curriculum, and, it's not the school's job to determine whether parents are teaching their kids about human sexuality or not.  I'm not and never was a proponent of sex ed either.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


But this story is not about sex ed it's about inclusion of ghey folks in school studies which is no big deal except that they may announce their sexuality, but there is no significant determination to make school kids ghey..So the OP story is misleading because they think it's indoctrination..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

This won't end well for gays. 

Before, that nice Uncle Teddy, who your parents told you was "gay," was just a nice man. Now kids will know exactly what it is that makes Uncle Teddy "gay." 

He puts men's weiners in his butt.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> But this story is not about sex ed it's about inclusion of ghey folks in school studies which is no big deal except that they may announce their sexuality, but there is no significant determination to make school kids ghey..So the OP story is misleading because they think it's indoctrination..


`
`
Actually the OP's title is misleading and is not the title of the article he quoted. The main thrust of the article is this; _"The California State Board of Education on Thursday voted unanimously on a new History-Social Science Framework that includes “a study of the role of contributions” of minority groups, including “lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender Americans.”_. This curriculum is mandatory in California Public schools.  It's the *mandatory* part I am against.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> This won't end well for gays.
> 
> Before, that nice Uncle Teddy, who your parents told you was "gay," was just a nice man. Now kids will know exactly what it is that makes Uncle Teddy "gay."
> 
> He puts men's weiners in his butt.



I have an Uncle Teddy!    What are you saying about Uncle Teddy???


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > This won't end well for gays.
> ...


Sit down. I have something to tell you about Teddy...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > But this story is not about sex ed it's about inclusion of ghey folks in school studies which is no big deal except that they may announce their sexuality, but there is no significant determination to make school kids ghey..So the OP story is misleading because they think it's indoctrination..
> ...


Why, non-gay curriculum is mandatory..?


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Why, non-gay curriculum is mandatory..?


`
You tell me.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2017)

What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.

What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> 
> What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.


The homo lifestyle would commit a true genocide against humankind. It would even kill off any and all future potential homos.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> ...


Unlike the heretos that have committed genocide...And do kill on a daily basis.....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Why, non-gay curriculum is mandatory..?
> ...


In a loud or soft voice?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...


Yet here we are. That's some genocide.

Tell us how future queers will be born. In man ass?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> 
> What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.


They have proven they are no better...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Yep.. How else..Derp?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


In your mouth....Huh.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Oh now your just masturbating to ghey sex..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


And you're fantasizing about me again. 

One of my biggest fans.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



What in the hell is a hereto?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I bet you say that to all the cucumbers in the display at the store..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2017)

So because people love each other that is as bad as raping your daughters, owning slavery and slaughtering entire cities full of people like god ordered.  Did you realize that in the bible it says that you can beat your slaves and take the females of cities that you razed to the ground???

If we're going to discuss morality then we need to be fair as the bible is evil. It isn't moral in the least.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


to this matter or document.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Still fantasizing about me I see.

You're barking up the wrong tree. I'm a woman.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I am sure you are, in the evenings with the lights low....I guess you are disappointed that I've been married three times and have four kids....Sorry you can't be ghey with me..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> So because people love each other that is as bad as raping your daughters, owning slavery and slaughtering entire cities full of people like god ordered.  Did you realize that in the bible it says that you can beat your slaves and take the females of cities that you razed to the ground???
> 
> If we're going to discuss morality then we need to be fair as the bible is evil. It isn't moral in the least.


It's easy to those that justify their hate with a God of love..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Three times. Real women don't care much for you, it seems. 

No wonder you're gay af.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> So because people love each other that is as bad as raping your daughters, owning slavery and slaughtering entire cities full of people like god ordered.  Did you realize that in the bible it says that you can beat your slaves and take the females of cities that you razed to the ground???
> 
> If we're going to discuss morality then we need to be fair as the bible is evil. It isn't moral in the least.


Being gay isn't as bad as eating children, either. 

Or perhaps our moralist can explain what exactly is "good' about being gay.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


There are no real women just bitches and hoes, you know that..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


In Eric Holder's DOJ, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Grow up, will ya?  You display the emotional maturity of a 6-year-old.  THAT is why you have been married so many times.  There is a common denominator there, and it is YOU.  Lol.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


. Yep, and that needs to be fixed ASAP. School choice is imperative in this day and age. No one should be forced to make their kids go to a school that teaches their kids *against* what them as parents do believe... The parents should be able to make a choice for their kids to go to a school that teaches their kids exactly what they as parents do believe.  If people try to stop the family choice of having their kids educated in the way that they see fit, then it is pure indoctrination that is being pushed these days (plain and simple).

The rush to make schools inclusive has gone way overboard, and the evil one has stepped into the picture in order to take advantage of the situation. Inclusiveness is one thing, and it should be separated from the educational process that gives one the tools to succeed in their jobs or career choices made.

The allowance or push to get government to bully the nation's population or to control it has become a complete disaster. We have a government that is responsible for the promotion of child abuse, and Hollywood has been instrumental in it all as well. It has been a one two punch, and the attempt to knock out completely the opposing views or majority opinions on such important matters as the type of education's being offered to the nation's children.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


. Because you need to know that 105+203=308 maybe or the word dog is spelled dog and not cat when buying their food ??


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> 
> What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.


. You say he kills, but you forget that one dies upon this Earth, yet lives forever and ever afterwards. Now after judgement the sorting shall take place, but in Christ Jesus name humanity by each individual choice freely made will be saved. You're talking points are a result of your indoctrination by those who have led you into the thinking that you have or it is by your own way of thinking, but it doesn't mean others will follow in your ways of thinking nor should they have too.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Stop the Presses

Children are going to be told their are gay people and families out there and that it is not the end of the world

Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

I've got to say though, I've never felt "indoctrinated" by an atheist.  Christians, yes.  Atheism, no.  If anything, atheism is usually vilified.  Can we just agree that NOBODY should be indoctrinating anyone's children?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Stop the Presses
> 
> Children are going to be told their are gay people and families out there and that it is not the end of the world
> 
> Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted


Parents love heteros. Preach it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

If there is an actual gay person in history that accomplished something great (and I don't mean rumors about the person possibly being a gay person, but an ACTUAL gay person who admitted to such), then I wouldn't have a problem with them teaching us about that person.  HOWEVER, when we talk about historical figures, we don't refer to them as heterosexual or homosexual because THAT is not the goddamn point!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> If there is an actual gay person in history that accomplished something great (and I don't mean rumors about the person possibly being a gay person, but an ACTUAL gay person who admitted to such), then I wouldn't have a problem with them teaching us about that person.  HOWEVER, when we talk about historical figures, we don't refer to them as heterosexual or homosexual because THAT is not the goddamn point!



It is a relevant point when you try to show that gays are not outcasts in our society and that they do contribute....helps erase the hate


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Stop the Presses
> 
> Children are going to be told their are gay people and families out there and that it is not the end of the world
> 
> Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted



THERE.  You see?  This is what happens when schools concentrate on "social justice" issues instead of the learning!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If there is an actual gay person in history that accomplished something great (and I don't mean rumors about the person possibly being a gay person, but an ACTUAL gay person who admitted to such), then I wouldn't have a problem with them teaching us about that person.  HOWEVER, when we talk about historical figures, we don't refer to them as heterosexual or homosexual because THAT is not the goddamn point!
> ...


Minority rule is never a good path. Ask Zimbabwe, Rwanda, and South Africa.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> So because people love each other that is as bad as raping your daughters, owning slavery and slaughtering entire cities full of people like god ordered.  Did you realize that in the bible it says that you can beat your slaves and take the females of cities that you razed to the ground???
> 
> If we're going to discuss morality then we need to be fair as the bible is evil. It isn't moral in the least.


. So now you know the reasoning behind Gods punishments in which he had placed upon man for his various rebellions or sinfulness through out time ?? Do you know that Moses who had led the slaves out of Egypt, and for whom received the ten commandments had came down to find that they (the former slaves) had went astray, and began to worship worldly things in which they had created instead of worshiping the Holy one for whom had delivered them ??  When Moses had seen this, he broke the tablets for his anger was swift after all that was done for them. Cherry picking the Bible, and then attempting to interpret it for your own evil intent is a game many like you have tried and failed miserably at for centuries. Don't expect many to follow along with you, because the boat (your philosophy) that has many holes in it for which you are riding in has since sailed many years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

Uh oh!  Religious extremists!  I'm out of here!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


. And majority rule is a good thing for the majority in which makes sense (not perfect of course), but that is why we create laws that help to keep a majority from abusing the minority. Of course the laws are usually created and agreed upon by that same majority who have the compassionate side and moral side of the groups humanity covered. A majority can go astray at times yes, but the laws usually bring them back into remaining as the righteous majority, but only if those laws were created out of the belief in a higher athority for whom we know as God. Laws created out of evilness are not to be considered as righteous or just ever.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There are no laws that prevent the minority from abusing the majority. There are machetes, though.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

I wonder if they will use this guy's story in their curriculum? I mean, they warn you about the dangers of drugs, alcohol and cigarettes in school.... Might as well get the dark side of faggotry out there so the kids are fully informed on the issue, right? It's all about educating the next generation, not indoctrination of the next generation..right?*sarcasm off*

Surviving Gay…Barely

***Warning*** ***Graphic Language***
" 
*Surviving Gay…Barely*




_Marble Torso of a God or Athlete, Roman Imperial, circa 1st/2nd Century A.D._

In 1989, I walked into the world famous Castro District of San Francisco as a disaffected young man of almost nineteen years of age. I had grown up bullied and lonely, and I was looking to finally belong. Almost since I was a child nearing adolescence, the other boys at school instinctively rejected me. While they made the decisive testosterone fueled jump to more masculine pursuits, such as aggressive schoolyard play and sports, I was timid and unsure. While their voices deepened and sounded increasingly confident, mine remained high-pitched but strangely muted. While they grew taller and filled-out, I just became thinner and ganglier. The pre-macho boys were typically the best at playing kick-ball and inevitably turn out to be recess and PE team captains. Focusing on my embarrassing apparent lack of skill, they were always quick to ridicule and loudly point out my utter worthlessness. No one ever wanted me on their team. After even the smaller girls got picked, I was always the default last man standing.

There were a few other unathletic boys in my class, either overweight or exceedingly short, who also got similarly passed-over. But they could turn rejection into an advantage through comical self-deprecation or by poking fun at me or someone else. I couldn’t do that. I tended to take everything to heart. I froze at the merest slight. The often cruel unthinking banter of boys seemed deliberately vicious. Yet, the more they rejected and taunted me, the more I wanted to belong. My childhood fantasies began to center around a benevolent superhero who would adopt me as his sidekick. In the afternoon, I would rush home to see after-school reruns of “Batman” and imagine myself as Burt Ward. To this day, it’s highly significant that homoerotic fantasies about Batman and Robin are pervasive in gay male culture.

When I arrived in San Francisco, I was still tall, thin, and uncoordinated, but I quickly discovered that men wanted to be with me. Here, a boyish stick frame was a distinct advantage. That first night, as I crept into my first gay bar, I was the same insecure and desperately shy kid. I didn’t know what to do. My only experience with the world of male-on-male sexuality was through watching gay porn. And, in those images I was fascinated. There was a fundamental order and a ritual to everything portrayed: old with young, big over small, the experienced and the naive. The mature and supremely masculine always ushered into manhood the fresh-faced and less physically impressive youthful rookies.

From porn, I sort of knew what to expect; I had seen such ominous similarly titled films like: “Daddy It Hurts,” “Stop It Hurts,” and “Its Gonna Hurt.” I imagined my transition to masculinity as an initiation rite. And at the near height of the AIDS crisis, like male youths in tribal cultures, who had to endure some sort of physical torment or trial in order to join the community of men, I was willing to suffer anything in the process; even to die.

With my back to the crowded dance floor, I joined a scattered line of men at the bar. The boy no one wanted on his team became the near favorite. Here, proficiency wasn’t a necessity, only budding vigor, stamina, and unquestioning willingness. Unlike during our lost childhood, there were men willing to coach and guide us. I looked to my left and to my right and met the cold hard stares of a few intense looking guys. Some gave off a knowing half smile. I glanced down at my drink. When I looked up they were still watching. A man in a tight thin t-shirt that showed off his pecs like Adam West suddenly asked me to dance. I was the first chosen. On the dance floor, he moved close and put his mouth to my ear. Over the loud music I could slightly make-out a muffled question. In the process, the one-day growth of hair on his chin brushed against my newly shaved face. In that accidental moment, I thrilled in the intimacy.

As a boy, I obsessed upon Sonny Crockett’s stubble, the mustache of Magnum PI, and the mere fact that the Six Million Dollar Man had a hairy chest. As a somewhat hairless and unsure initiate, I was immediately drawn to those men who fit my juvenile preconceptions of masculinity. This duality persists in committed and or married same-sex male couples where oftentimes, but not always, pairings involve a larger man, who conforms to certain traditional masculine traits, and a smaller partner who exhibits more effeminate characteristics. And, yet even in those matches which closely resemble each other, the slightest variations instigates a hierarchical rank, with minor differences in height, muscle mass, mannerisms, pitch of voice, and aggressiveness determining each person’s role. In a sense, it’s a return to the masculine pecking orders of the schoolyard. Towards the final years of the 1990s, when bareback sex roared back into popularity, men of lesser masculine attributes spoke of a gay urban legend whereby the infusion of semen from a virile male into a receptive male causes an increase in testosterone levels and secondary sex characteristics such as the growth of boy hair.

As someone new to the scene, the unrelenting subliminal fear is that you will remain in constant boyhood or worse still – permanently lapse into the humiliation of your former sissy persona. In the 1990s, the saddest cases were those men, now well into their 20s, that still sported bowl cuts and bleached blond hair. They starved to remain thin and described themselves as boys in gay-sex-adverts. As they got older, their age-range for a potential “daddy” similarly increased. However, typically almost everyone had a first lover that was older, experienced, and reassuring. In our minds, they are accompanying us into the world of men that we always felt alienated from. And, they apparently accomplished this feat through sex.

According to a 2015 HIV Surveillance Report from the CDC, 88.3% of HIV-negative men practiced anal sex in the last 12 months; the numbers were only slightly higher for HIV-positive men. Another study found that: 71.8% of MSM had anal sex and 28.2% reported oral sex at last encounter. Most significantly:

_Over one-half (52.0%) of MSM aged 18–24 reported a recent male anal sex partner who was >5 years older…By contrast, only 7.9% of heterosexual men and 10.0% of heterosexual women in this age group reported a recent partner who was >5 years older._

In gay porn, the denouement is always the anal sex act. As an inexperienced eighteen year old, I found the aspirations of gay men to be strikingly similar. For an encounter that did not at least include the possibility of anal intercourse seemed incidental and quick. Anal sex lent male homosexuality a certain amount of intimacy. The possibility of that fusion was unbelievably alluring. But I was petrified by the ever-present likelihood of AIDS, thus I refused to risk my life even though I knew I would remain incomplete until I found the courage to submit. A frustrated boyfriend accepted a sort of second-best when I agreed to a form of frottage through which he would thrust his penis between my closed legs. It was an elaborate form of mutual masturbation. Years later, I would tragically discover that the longed for insertive form of this action was similarly shallow.

Only, fear could not squelch this persistent nagging feeling that something remained invariably incomplete within me. I thought about it, and then one day I calmly walked to the local drug-store. Near the gay mecca of the Castro, it was well-stocked with various over-the-counter laxatives and Fleet enemas. For the next hours, I ate very little and washed down a few ex-lax with plentiful amounts of water. The following morning, I had second thoughts when I took the enema out of the box. With its long pre-lubricated syringe, it looked like a quasi torture device. For a few minutes, I leaned against the bathroom sink with every muscle in my body clenched until I couldn’t stand it anymore. Looking back, it was like a ritual cleansing before a ceremony in some pagan temple. I was probing my body to initiate rebirth, except no matter how much I pumped myself full with water and salt, I became like the Dead Sea at Sodom. I floated for awhile, but there was nothing to sustain me. It existed for its own sake.

I was horribly sore the rest of the day. As for the sex, unlike porn it didn’t take between twenty and thirty minutes. It was far quicker. And, despite the mythology of the power-bottom, this initiation required endurance, and pain, but also submission. The sensation of purposefully trying to relax the sphincter muscles, since their proper function relayed on a constant autonomic tension, was incredibly strange. I couldn’t do it. In the midst of an attempt, my lover shoved a popper bottle under my nose. I took a hesitant whiff and my heart began to thump out of my chest. The level of intimacy was intense or coldly distant depending upon position and eye-contact. I buried my face in a blanket and then dared to look into the face of the man on top of me. There was nothing reciprocal here. Fundamentally, it was a caricature of the marital act. But I wasn’t a woman, and I didn’t have a vagina. Nothing about my physiognomy could accommodate a penis; there was no natural lubrication and it hurt until I couldn’t feel anything. At times, the experience was stinging and fecal. In our wish to find a route into manhood, we become entrapped in a cruel return to the infantine and to the diaper. Almost two decades after stopping such behavior, the most vicious joke has been on me – as today I am sometimes forced into adult protective undergarments. The boy who wanted to be a man is stuck being a baby."


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the Presses
> ...



Yes it worked with contradicting parental teachings on negros too

All those years of teaching your children who to hate being contradicted by the schools


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Republicans rule this country from a minority


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I think a person's sexual orientation is irrelevant


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tell it to the electoral college.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The majority of states are Republican.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



The majority of people are Democrats


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I think a person's sexual orientation is irrelevant


`
`
Considering all the other more important issues screaming for attention such as; jobs, economy, war, immigration, right to privacy, voting rights, etc, I'd put LGBT issues on my low priority list.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sucks we are a republic and not a direct democracy, doesn't it?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Stop the Presses
> 
> Children are going to be told their are gay people and families out there and that it is not the end of the world
> 
> Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted


. Children are going to be TOLD that there is something wrong with them by who "The School" ???   

They need a public school to tell them that there is something wrong with them because they didn't know it until they went to the public school ??  

So the parents nurture their children's biological male and female make up when raising them, but next it is then interpreted by school officials that the parents were teaching hate to their kids upon their arrival at public school, so the school has to then fix that ??  

So if a parent teaches their child not to smoke cigarettes just because someone else does or that they don't have to be a goth person just because someone else is, and that they don't have to be a hippie just because someone else is or that they don't have to be a nerd/brainiac just because someone else is or they don't have to be a political figure just because someone else is, then the parents have done wrong by the child according to a public school board, official or officials ??  

Uh freedom of choice should be allowed to flourish on any campus as long as one isn't committing a crime or abusing others.  The school should only regulate and/or enforce laws against bullying or criminal activity found in students actions outside the classroom or inside a classroom on campus. 

Inside the classroom the government should only be allowed to teach the children the skills needed to land a job in the workforce. Anything outside of such basic skill training should be considered electives in which a student of age is allowed to freely choose an elective, and not be forced to attend if doesn't want to. Anyone under the age of 18 should not be allowed to choose an elective without written parental consent.

Shouldn't sex Ed be an elective that has to come with parental consent ?? Shouldn't the parents be allowed to review the material and teaching/teacher credentials before consenting to their teenage children to be allowed to take the class ?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The minority are gays.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of people are Democrats
> ...



And yet they are the stone around the whole party's collective neck.  Deranged men in women's restrooms, election 2016.  Ouch!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


. The weapon of choice used by specific minorities in order to abuse the majority has been the "activist judge".


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Have you read this yet, Sil?

Surviving Gay…Barely

It's pretty depressing but informative.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. You've been watching to much of a specific MSM for whom has pumped up the idea that the conservatives are in the minority.  Try changing the channel sometimes.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama's Biggest Loser next to Obamacare.

And the logical progression of dividing people along contrived lines. Black/white, gay/straight, men/women...pretend men/pretend women.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Have you read this yet, Sil?
> 
> Surviving Gay…Barely
> 
> It's pretty depressing but informative.



Thanks.  I got about midway through it.  But the gist is that the "gay" guy wasn't born that way; he became gay from mental origins to satisfy an emptiness from not fitting in as a twiggy boy in school.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I lived in California (of course I never would) I’d scream bloody murder. On the other hand, I would send my kids to school, and make sure to discuss what they heard. I do support California’s right to do this, and would vehemently object to any federal government intervention either pro or con. Let the people deal with it as they see fit.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Private school time



Interesting point. Giving your response, one could argue this law effects the poor more than the wealthy. How will that sit with the left in California?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still pissed that they don't teach the KKK principles.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Gays are so stupid...in their extreme attention-whoring narcissism they don't realize that they're simply generating resentment against themselves by beating the subject to death 24/7.  They would be a lot more accepted if that wasn't the one and only thing their one-track minds are about.  But then again, if gay idiots had a brain in their head they wouldn't stupidly support a gay slaughterhouse like Islam and they wouldn't have such a giant rate of one of the world's most easily preventable diseases.  It never occurred to their pea brains to settle down with one HIV-negative boyfriend.
> 
> Gays' attitudes are so vomitous, their physical fucking is the LEAST offensive thing about them.



I agree with your sentiment, however I will point out that it is a vocal minority of the gay community who are so overt. Most would just like to live their life in peace.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> There is a choice. Don't send your kids to public school. All mine are/have been enrolled in private schools.



So the poor are discriminated against? That’s liberalism in all its *Glory.*


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


Democrats lost even more ground with that one.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> There is a choice. Don't send your kids to public school. All mine are/have been enrolled in private schools.





BuckToothMoron said:


> So the poor are discriminated against? That’s liberalism in all its *Glory.*


If you accept the church of LGBT as a giant attempt at legalized pedophilia, as I do, you'll understand that pedophiles like to zero in on kids from lower income or more likely broken home.  Naturally these would be the types who attend public schools.  Pedophiles select these types of children to "groom" (expose to beforehand) the idea that sex with them is OK, precisely because adults in that child's life will be statistically less inclined/able/likely, or too overworked or overstressed to maintain a supreme protective vigilance over the child.

It all seems to fit so coincidentally and perfectly into the plan.  Get 'em young and teach up to accept deviant sex acts.  After all, there is nothing static about an LGBT person.  Their identity is 100% derived from the deviant sex behaviors they do.  So, even mentioning them, let alone what they do, or them in the world "as normal" is inappropriate sexualized content exposed to children in school


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Trump received fewer votes than his opponent
In the House of Representatives, Republican members have received fewer total votes than Democrats, in the Senate, Democratic states have more population than Republican states

Republicans rule from a minority. They do not have the peoples support


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the Presses
> ...



The schools are not teaching children to be gay
They are letting children know that there are some people in the country who are gay, that some marriages have partners of the same sex, that kids can be gay and that it is alright
They are teaching not to harass or bully someone who is homosexual

Parents are outraged because the hatred of gays they are teaching in the home are being contradicted


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only if Democrats are all gay. Which is a definite possibility.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Religious fanatics believe the following.
> 
> Killing is wrong only if it's a fetus.
> Stealing is wrong only if it transfers money to a lower economic class of people.
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted



  Only to corrupt, morally-depraved left *wing*-wing filth does basic morality and decency constitute _“hate”_.  It is what happens when you choose to keep the company of sick sexual perverts, and allow your own mind and your own soul to be poisoned by their corrupting influence.

  And now, that's what you want to be done to children, in public schools.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read this yet, Sil?
> ...


It's hard to read, the author is very....verbose.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> 
> What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.



Except that is prohibited in public schools.

Try again


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> It is a relevant point when you try to show that gays are not outcasts in our society and that they do contribute....helps erase the hate



  When you have to make up bogus claims that certain historical figures were sick sexual perverts, when there is no solid evidence to support such claims, in order to try to teach that sick sexual perverts contribute to society, then the point is rather defeated, isn't it?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> 
> What's worse? I'd say the christian god is.





SassyIrishLass said:


> Except that is prohibited in public schools.
> 
> Try again



If teaching religion is banned in public schools, why is teaching the LGBT sexualized religion not only legal but mandated in some states?  I think we really need to decide on a legal basis of LGBT is inborn or behavioral.  Because if it's behavioral, it's a religion or cult of sorts.  And as such cannot be taught in school at all.

It is PIVOTAL to recognize LGBT as behaviors.  Because as behaviors it is a religion, not a static class like race or gender or country of origin.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> ...



It's all part of trying to "normalize" something that is abnormal, goes against nature and promote the agenda.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Yes it worked with contradicting parental teachings on negros too
> 
> All those years of teaching your children who to hate being contradicted by the schools



  Right.  Because being a negro is exactly equivalent to being a degenerate, immoral sexual pervert.

  That's not the least bit racist, is it?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is you want to indoctrinate children in a god that has killed tens of millions of people in genocides, promotes slavery and has held back science for thousands of years.
> ...


The faggotry community's political power will be easier to take down than it was for the left to take down Christianity, even in a more secular nation than we have currently. Science says this stuff is nothing more than disease spreading filth, and the activists in the medical community will not be able to hide the truth forever.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Shouldn't sex Ed be an elective that has to come with parental consent ?? Shouldn't the parents be allowed to review the material and teaching/teacher credentials before consenting to their teenage children to be allowed to take the class ?



  The lack of transparency, and the blatant usurpation and denial of the parents' authority, is proof that those responsible for this know that they are wrong, and that what they are trying to do would never fly without such abuses.  If these policies were at all reasonable or just, then they wouldn't need to resort to such deception and force to carry them out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



I don't care if someone is gay but I do care when it's being forced on our children.  i won't have it and I don't give two shits who whines about it


----------



## DrLove (Dec 29, 2017)

Q: So WTF is wrong with teaching kids to be tolerant of LGBT kids?
A: Nothing 

Unless of course you think that kids should be taught to beat up kids they suspect might be gay after school (a probability)

But hey man, thanks for the awesome new consevo-blather website started just this year - as if we needed one more. 

It's AWESOME! 
Home


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Parents outraged that their teachings of hate are being contradicted
> ...



Homosexuality is a perfectly legal activity and people who are homosexual are allowed to become teachers, run for public office, adopt children, serve in the military and get married

Public schools are entitled to teach that


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> You're still pissed that they don't teach the KKK principles.



  For the entire time in history that it had any meaningful existence, the Ku Klux Klan was always solidly aligned with the Democrats.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


I do care if someone is a faggot or not, the Left is probably going to get their Universal Health Care eventually and I don't want to pay to keep these pieces of shit alive.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Nobody is forcing children to be gay


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You're still pissed that they don't teach the KKK principles.
> ...


The Democrats were the right wing at the time. Literally.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


Sorry, but nobody is going to teach my kid about fudge_packing until they reach puberty. I don't want them all screwed up in the head and experimenting till they have pubes. Mkay?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it worked with contradicting parental teachings on negros too
> ...


Actually it is.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I never said anyone is you stupid son of a bitch. 

Keep the agenda away from our children. I dont give a damn what you clowns do as long as you stay far away from children


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Homosexuality is a perfectly legal activity and people who are homosexual are allowed to become teachers, run for public office, adopt children, serve in the military and get married
> 
> Public schools are entitled to teach that



  All of which only goes to show how corrupt and degenerate our society is becoming.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is a perfectly legal activity and people who are homosexual are allowed to become teachers, run for public office, adopt children, serve in the military and get married
> ...


I think LeftWinger just admitted Sil's main point... That faggotry is a behavior and should not be considered a protected class because of this.

LeftWinger said "Homosexuality is a perfectly legal activity".

Thanks for that slip up, LW.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

You mean gay people can run for office?! Become teachers!? Rasing their children!? Oh, my word! Pass the smelling salts.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> You mean gay people can run for office?! Become teachers!? Rasing their children!? Oh, my word! Pass the smelling salts.


Fags don't have children.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > You mean gay people can run for office?! Become teachers!? Rasing their children!? Oh, my word! Pass the smelling salts.
> ...



Sure they do. I know quite a few myself and they are wonderful parents. You may not like them raising kids, but other than whining on the internet, there isn't shit you can do about it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I think the point is a gay couple can't have children w/o outside help.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


They were the people who made decisions based upon race. They still are.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



So do lots of other couples. That doesn't make them any less of a parent(s).


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I never said anything about them being lesser parents, did I?

The point is they cannot naturally reproduce. Gays raising childrenis a different thread


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

^^ I'm saying they are lesser parents though... vv



OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > You mean gay people can run for office?! Become teachers!? Rasing their children!? Oh, my word! Pass the smelling salts.
> ...





mdk said:


> Sure they do. I know quite a few myself and they are wonderful parents. You may not like them raising kids, but other than whining on the internet, there isn't shit you can do about it.





SassyIrishLass said:


> I think the point is a gay couple can't have children w/o outside help.



More to the point, they can't be either the missing mother or father to the children.  With a gay marriage contract they actually legally BAN outside help in this vital component to parenting.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I didn't say you did.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> ^^ I'm saying they are lesser parents though... vv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> ^^ I'm saying they are lesser parents though... vv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a lesser parent b/c a father doesn't exist in your household?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Now don't get testy with me


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired



Sil would rather children languish in the system until they age out than have a loving gay parent(s) raise them.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Now don't get testy with me



I wouldn't dream of it. lol


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is perfectly legal
Didn't used to be


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired
> ...


Dems would rather they be killed in the womb. It's in their platform.

But as a strong supporter of heteros, I prefer the hetero agenda.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired
> ...



In my husband's firm there is a gay who has a partner. They have an older teen, around 15 I think. They seem like good parents and the child seems well adjusted. 

With that said in a perfect world a child would have a mother and father...but the world isn't perfect


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Which "agenda"??

Letting them know that there are homosexuals in our society?
Telling them that harassment or bullying of homosexual students will not be tolerated?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What kind of bullying will be tolerated?


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I am unimpeachably pro-life. My agenda is pretty simple: Leave me be and I'll leave you be. It's wondefully effortless.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I didn't say it was your platform.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > You mean gay people can run for office?! Become teachers!? Rasing their children!? Oh, my word! Pass the smelling salts.
> ...





mdk said:


> Sure they do. I know quite a few myself and they are wonderful parents. You may not like them raising kids, but other than whining on the internet, there isn't shit you can do about it.





SassyIrishLass said:


> I think the point is a gay couple can't have children w/o outside help.



More to the point, they can't be either the missing mother or father to the children.  With a gay marriage contract they actually legally BAN outside help in this vital component to parenting.



SassyIrishLass said:


> I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired



Hmm...so should we be less or more vigilant to a failed system when picking prospective parents to the kids?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I don't have the easy answer but the fact is the system is a mess and older children languish in it for years. Shuffled around and that can't be good.

We adopted our oldest adoptee when she was 11, she has a disability and I shudder to think how she would have fared in foster care


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I do also, but it's been an issue for a couple of thousand years..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You have no fucking idea what went on...It's more about money than any maturity level women profess..


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ I'm saying they are lesser parents though... vv
> ...



He is a lesser parent because he teaches hatred in his household


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> In my husband's firm there is a gay who has a partner. They have an older teen, around 15 I think. They seem like good parents and the child seems well adjusted.
> 
> With that said in a perfect world a child would have a mother and father...but the world isn't perfect


So then nobody should take children from natural brothers and sisters (incest) because "the world isn't perfect" and those two may quite likely raise the child in a home of love?  And as such, won't the child experience deprivation (Obergefell rationale) if his/her parents cannot be married?


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Do you live up to your potential?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I've said I dont have the easy answer. 

That said I'm well aware of the problems in the system. What do you do about unwanted children being shuffled around?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Kids bully each other over ALL kinds of reasons.  Being fat, being too smart, being too stupid, being too ugly, being too skinny, having a funny voice, etc.  

Pointing out the gay and telling them what gays actually do in the bedroom is NOT going to help at all.  In fact it could even make matters worse.  

There is absolutely no valid reason to focus on "Homosexuality" as a topic of conversation in school.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2017)

If you want an example of how kids bully each other, just go to the Flamer zone of this board.  It is a perfect example.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Every bit...Yet there is no guarantee it will last forever..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Yet whether or not what you think is not what happens..It happened when I was in school and it went on before and after....It's an issue people use to play character assassin with.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Private school time
> ...


It sets fine with this lefty because it is not a negative effect that we are talking about. Of course no one would know that from the hysteria based on misinformation and outright lies on the part of the bigots, and, yes the morons. 

The law  is  intended to instill in children, the fact that every group makes valuable contributions to society  and that they should be shown respect and recognition. Any one who doesn't get that is an flaming idiot and those of you who pretend not to get it are liars, bigots  and fear mongers.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol


Plus you gave the best head in the locker room. It put you over the top.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I have mixed feelings on it mainly because I'm aware of the foster care system. A lot to be desired
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> In my husband's firm there is a gay who has a partner. They have an older teen, around 15 I think. They seem like good parents and the child seems well adjusted.
> 
> With that said in a perfect world a child would have a mother and father...but the world isn't perfect





Silhouette said:


> So then nobody should take children from natural brothers and sisters (incest) because "the world isn't perfect" and those two may quite likely raise the child in a home of love?  And as such, won't the child experience deprivation (Obergefell rationale) if his/her parents cannot be married?





SassyIrishLass said:


> I've said I dont have the easy answer.
> 
> That said I'm well aware of the problems in the system. What do you do about unwanted children being shuffled around?



I can tell you that I don't have that easy answer.  But what I do know for a FACT is what I wouldn't do.  I wouldn't relax standards for good homes to shove these particularly at-risk children into homes that openly advocate a reverence for deviant sex acts involving children (see gay pride parades and the unanimous support in the LGBT community for sex changes in children).  

Are you aware that sex pervs who seek to expose children to deviant sex acts actually look for particularly children who are in some way socially, financially, mentally or physically disadvantaged because they're easier prey?  Add this to what they advocate for children and  you're essentially handing kids over to predators knowingly. At least suspected predators.  And the laws for child protection mandate that even when suspicion lacks proof, you are to err on the side of caution and shield the child.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Sounds like protections for lying, bigotry, and fear mongering should be taught in school.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You can't live up to your potential forever? I sure can.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol
> ...



I am flattered you've heard me.  lol


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol


Mdk was the guy that was a bit too enthusiastic with the towell swats in the locker room.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


The Grand Canyon. You're world renowned.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Dude. You have no credibility. You call anyone who doesn't agree with you a bigot.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol
> ...



You were likely the guy I was protecting from getting a swirly.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

I am fine with fags being fags...I just don't want to foot the bill for their filth. They should only get AIDS and die anyway.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> The Grand Canyon. You're world renowned.



Like the Grand Canyon, I am even more majestic in person.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Lmao....I doubt that. I've always been the bully before being bullied. I bullied the "bullies".


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The Grand Canyon. You're world renowned.
> ...


Puckered and craggly around the edges. Many visitors year 'round.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The Grand Canyon. You're world renowned.
> ...


Lmao. This guy....


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I am fine with fags being fags...I just don't want to foot the bill for their filth. They should only get AIDS and die anyway.



You should write greeting cards.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I am fine with fags being fags...I just don't want to foot the bill for their filth. They should only get AIDS and die anyway.
> ...


Let me give an honest try at that then.... My happy Caught The Bug Day Card poem:
Happy Bug Day To You
Happy Bug Day To You
You Caught The AIDS, Faggot
And You Wanted It Too!


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Moving.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


But very limited in scope..


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> But very limited in scope..



Seems like a niche market to cater to. lol


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > But very limited in scope..
> ...


Goes with the limited brain power...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I have one for the fag break up...it's called "Love Is Like A Faggot's Prolapsed Asshole".
But that one is for paying customers.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I have one for the fag break up...it's called "Love Is Like A Faggot's Prolapsed Asshole".
> But that one is for paying customers.



A pop-up card version would be a hit.


----------



## regent (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone suggest voting for a new state board of education?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 29, 2017)

regent said:


> Anyone suggest voting for a new state board of education?


Yeah.  CA voters should go 100% conservative.  Hispanic conservatives.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I was too quick-witted to be bullied in school. I am sure being an all-conference lineman didn't hurt either. lol
> ...


Don't you get tired taking up space here by  saying stupid, pointless shit that in no way contributes to the topic?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah well the christians want god back in school and the lack of sexual awareness and education is for those that never get any info from parents..



A child being raised by 2 heterosexual, loving parents who love and respect each other and their child  is all the 'sexual awareness' needed.   Government elementary schools have no business teaching 'sexual awareness'  to well raised and well adjusted kids which most are.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> But this story is not about sex ed it's about inclusion of ghey folks in school studies which is no big deal except that they may announce their sexuality, but there is no significant determination to make school kids ghey..So the OP story is misleading because they think it's indoctrination..



Why is it so important to you that kids be exposed to homosexuality?  Who cares if (for instance) a historical figure was gay or had a particular sexual fetish?


rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If there is an actual gay person in history that accomplished something great (and I don't mean rumors about the person possibly being a gay person, but an ACTUAL gay person who admitted to such), then I wouldn't have a problem with them teaching us about that person.  HOWEVER, when we talk about historical figures, we don't refer to them as heterosexual or homosexual because THAT is not the goddamn point!
> ...



It's not hate it's disgust at the thought of two men buggering each other.  Keep it to yourself that's all.  Just like normal heterosexuals keep their sexual desires private and to be enjoyed by like minded persons of the opposite sex.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not the governments role to teach the kids anything other than how to become educated enough to get a job period. How the government became a psychiatrist for the students is outright amazing, and how the parents allowed the government to take over the role of raising their children is even more amazing.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. Not the governments job... We have law enforcement to stop criminal activity. Kids will be learned by their parents about anything in society, and if they are taught to engage in criminal activity against any innocent civilian, then law enforcement will deal with that activity.  The same will be done at school when any criminal activity goes on.  The teaching of sex shouldn't be the governments job or law enforcements job. Only when criminal violations occur, does athorities get involved.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You're such a joke. You're not high minded..you're a faggot piece of shit.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I support heterosexuals.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Fags should only die of AIDS.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fags should only die of AIDS.



  I disagree.  There are plenty of other ways for them to die, that are just as valid.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I support human beings and all life on earth  and the earth itself. We are all Gods and Goddesses, with the exception of the bigots ofcourse


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I support heterosexuals.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 29, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Private school time



We pulled our son out of the public system twenty years ago, at age nine and it wasn't even so bad then.

Today, I wouldn't let any child of mine within 1000 yards of a public school class.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You're not that bright , are you?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



"Puny god."


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Bright enough to know a cootie boy. I support heterosexuals.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> It's amazing how intolerant people get all bent out of shape when someone tries to teach tolerance..



I have no current dog in this hunt, but they are not "teaching tolerance."  They are mandating approval.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2017)

I get the feeling Aba supports heterosexuals.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

mdk said:


> I get the feeling Aba supports heterosexuals.


I'm all about hetero rights.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


. I support marriage between a man and a woman. Guess I'm old fashioned now right ??  LOL.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Banned, too.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So do I . I am a man married to a woman. But I also support the idea that  all people should be able to marry the person who that are romantically and sexually attracted to regardless of the respective gender. To believe otherwise is narrow minded and  selfish. Oh, and stupid.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



How about cross-species marriage?  Bulldogs?  Robots?  Favorite plant life?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Hetero appropriation.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Dinosaurs like me are born every day they get a job pay taxers , get married have kids ..you will see one day young pup .


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I support human beings and all life on earth  and the earth itself. We are all Gods and Goddesses, with the exception of the bigots ofcourse



You are definitely not a god.  Just sayin'


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Dinosaurs like me are born every day they get a job pay taxers , get married have kids ..you will see one day young pup .



I think one has limited knowledge of what it's like to be an adult until one has their own children.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No marriage should between a man and woman


It should of been just civil Union's and leave it at that..

Not in your face crap..that's childish


----------



## deanrd (Dec 29, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh those people in California.  Trying to teach their children not to hate.  What is wrong with them?  Don't they know hate is a good thing?  And murder is obviously the next step.

Oh, you can learn so much from those on the right.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


They need to teach the children to love heteros.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


. Already happening ain't it ? LOL.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical of Crazy Cali


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2017)

My GOD why don't they  let children play  in peace and be children....they deserve that....

Fuck sex and lifestyle.....let children  live their childhood years in peace!


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> 
> Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.


Progressives are the most intolerant of people, second only to Muslims. Shit for brains


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What do you clowns think will happen ?
> 
> Do you think the kids will listen to these lessons and turn gay ?
> 
> Seriously ?


Being gay is a choice, dip shit
Lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> ...



That is a moronic response . No relevance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


You sound like a bitch in heat...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

skye said:


> My GOD why don't they  let children play  in peace and be children....they deserve that....
> 
> Fuck sex and lifestyle.....let children  live their childhood years in peace!



Children have enough problems trying to navigate life without this stupid shit being thrown in the mix


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The parents that want this crap taught to their kids should be able to opt in, But the parents that don’t want anything to do with this crap should not have their kids exposed to it.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You seem to be the sick fuck, Forcing people into shit they want nothing to do with.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Parents will have to work extra hard to counter the propaganda.  The school is preparing students for adult sex with a same sex partner.  Possibly the teachers themselves.
> ...


Schools should have to ask permission from the parents to teach such sick shit to the kids.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...



Well liberals have a 45 year head start on legal murder now don't they?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The parents that want this crap taught to their kids should be able to opt in, But the parents that don’t want anything to do with this crap should not have their kids exposed to it.



Yeah, maybe the schools can set up a 'speical ed' class for those sexually handicapped kids whose parents haven't told them what sex they really are.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


“LGBT history” should be an absolute opt in, Parents and their kids that want nothing to do with it should have absolutely no exposure to the suck shit. 
What is wrong with that?
Unless your a control freak...


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


No one should be forced... That so-called type of education should be 100 percent voluntary. 
Keep it to yourselves


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...


Keep your lifestyles to yourselves, Don’t force that shit on other people that want nothing to do with it


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


There’s no reason to force that shit on other people, keep your lifestyles to yourselves.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that unholy shit have to be taught in schools fer chrissakes? Parents are supposed to teach their kids about sex, not sick perversion. By the time kids are 12 years old they learn that  crap from one another. I sure as hell don't want my kids to learn about the birds and the bees from some flaming faggot.
> ...


Lifestyle choices should be 100 percent voluntary by the parents. Forcing your sick shit on them makes no sense.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Anyone interested in "LGBT history" is already mentally handicapped.  Put 'em in special ed.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The tide of history is with those progressives who want an educated and enlightened world.
> 
> We are winning everywhere.
> 
> ...


lifestyle is a choice, Keep your sick shit to yourselves, no reason to force it on other people


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


They can molest the water heads.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> “LGBT history” should be an absolute opt in, Parents and their kids that want nothing to do with it should have absolutely no exposure to the suck shit.
> What is wrong with that?
> Unless your a control freak...



LGBT history should be taught in a separate special ed classroom away from the normal children.  It's really not about control but rather about not making aberrant behavior seem normal.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 29, 2017)

So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 29, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.


Heteros participated in history in much greater numbers. Teach the children to love heteros instead.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The parents that want this crap taught to their kids should be able to opt in, But the parents that don’t want anything to do with this crap should not have their kids exposed to it.
> ...


. Sad, sad situation...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


. Tragic..


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.


. Not the governments job nor should it be to teach anything of the sort. Y'all Yap about rights and such, but give parents none eh ?? How parents would give up the right to their children is flat outright amazing really.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You are dumb.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be universally considered to be a very serious crime.  Now, it's a plank in the Democratic Party's platform, and the legislated policy of the State of California.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Well this is one thing we have to blame Reagan on..

If he didn't get rid of mental hospital's we wouldn't of had this problem all the parents of these werido's would of had a lobotomy preformed on their werid kids.. like papa Joe did with his daughter.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Yup he can't figure out why his 'wife' has an Adams apple ..


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be universally considered to be a very serious crime.  Now, it's a plank in the Democratic Party's platform, and the legislated policy of the State of California.


. In the Bible it speaks on the teaching of the children to sin, and how it would be best for a person to place a talent around their neck, and to sink themselves to the bottom of the ocean than to teach a child to sin.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> 
> Perhaps just maybe, schools are trying to make the future generation a bit more tolerant of others.




Comparing racial prejudice to faggotry is absolutely pathetic. You can't change the tint of your skin b ut no one needs to know if you prefer sex with someone of their own gender, moron.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be universally considered to be a very serious crime.  Now, it's a plank in the Democratic Party's platform, and the legislated policy of the State of California.
> ...



  Not a talent.  A millstone.  A talent was, I believe, a coin.  A millstone is a big, heavy, round piece of rock with a hole in it, that, if it were put around someone's neck, would guarantee that that person would drown if tossed into the sea.

Matthew 18:6:  _But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea._​
  Certainly an apropos treatment of anyone who would willingly take part in, defend, or advocate the teaching of homosexual/transgender or other sexually-perverted filth to children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Comparing racial prejudice to faggotry is absolutely pathetic. You can't change the tint of your skin but no one needs to know if you prefer sex with someone of their own gender, moron.



  And racist as well.  The implication is that being of a certain race is comparable to being a degenerate, immoral sexual pervert.

  Those on the left *wrong* are fond of falsely accusing those of us on the right of being racist, but they often enough demonstrate who the real racists are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


The bible says fags are reprobate. Fags are not the only reprobates, but they are the worst.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing racial prejudice to faggotry is absolutely pathetic. You can't change the tint of your skin but no one needs to know if you prefer sex with someone of their own gender, moron.
> ...


White people need to be "racist" right now.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

The truth about faggots:


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


. Yep your right.. A millstone.. Not sure where I got talent from.. Hmm, was the two stones that had the commandments on them called talent's ?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 29, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Tablets


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > They can molest the water heads.
> ...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Bad combo you got there, angry and touchy.


----------



## jillian (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > So you think that teaching children about inventors, artists , politicians, and writers , with a passing mention of their being gay is teaching perversion?? Are you fucking serious???!!
> ...



The reason for teaching that there are different types of people is so nutters won't bully people who are gay and so that maybe some bigotry and ignorance is averted.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 29, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



It’s not just him. It’s all of those like him who realize they have nothing left but name calling and labeling.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)

But you can show those kids a few pink dildos in first grade, and tell them how to glue on a penis how to use it etc....


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.


You’re missing the point, why not make such a class an opt in? you know voluntary. Why force parents to put their kids through a bunch of shit they want nothing to do with. 
Fuck the collective


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Leo123 (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Bullys bully anyone.  Stop being a victim.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 30, 2017)

And you're going to indoctrinate children into believing in a god that ordered the murder of all first born babies, the murder of entire tribes, and the murder of most of humanity with the great flood.

Where exactly does LBGT even start to measure up to the evil of your religion mindwars?

Oh'yesss, you're doing this shit because you want to KILL LGBT people as you're a fucking monster.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It's not quite that simple. But I respect the sentiment.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.
> ...



Why "instead"? Why have anything against LGBTs? The world contains LGBTs as well as heterosexuals.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> And you're going to indoctrinate children into believing in a god that ordered the murder of all first born babies, the murder of entire tribes, and the murder of most of humanity with the great flood.
> 
> Where exactly does LBGT even start to measure up to the evil of your religion mindwars?
> 
> Oh'yesss, you're doing this shit because you want to KILL LGBT people as you're a fucking monster.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > So what. People in history are people in history. Gay. Straight. Whatever. I would have to think that LGBT people participated in making history. I would not think that the inclusion of anyone's sexual orientation in a discussion of historical figures would be important, except for the ongoing tendency to present all people as heterosexual, which serves to marginalize people who are not. Telling children that not everybody is heterosexual is not "indoctrination." It's just teaching them about the real world. I am a heterosexual, not because of some political posturing, but simply because I have always been attracted to males and have not been attracted to females. Life is life, people. Sheesh.
> ...



Teaching that people exist? It's up to the parents to teach their kids about whatever people the parents don't like for whatever reason.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


>


How amazingly stupid of you. Yet you worship the orange whore and laud his attempts to destroy our country. This whole thing is an outright lie on every issue.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Shut up, whore. No one cares what you think.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


And does anyone care about what you think, bigot? No. I'm not shutting up. I don't sell it. Apparently you do. What's with the quasi-military avatar? Are you that desperate to look like a fool?
"Barry Soetoro aka Barack Hussein Obama" is definitely NOT considered by "all Historians" to be "the must corrupt, and the worst, president in all of American History." This kind of tripe doesn't belong on the internet or anywhere else. President Obama was taught by Laurence Tribe, one of the U.S.'s foremost Constitutional scholars. What is the orange whore's educational background? Remember that he is the one who bragged that he managed not to get an STD stateside when his peers where ducking bullets in Vietnam. He basically admitted out of his own mouth that he was both a whore and a draft-dodger.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 30, 2017)

Communism, in the end, is about a war against people of faith. Specifically Christianity.

Trust that most appealing aspect of communism or a marxist revolution to everyone on the left is the eradication of Christianity.

In China their marxist revolution that resulted in the eradication of the FOUR OLDS, they accomplished it by seducing the young people. The young people would wear red scarfs showing what side they were on and they would turn in their parents or grandparents. Most of those parents where Christians or people of faith.

This is what we are seeing happening here. Slowly but surely. We are allowing it too.












This is what every Marxist revolution consists of. The seducing of the young, tranforming the culture, doing away with the old ways, and eventually the eradication of Christianity. 

Those who dont learn from history.......

Yada yada yada.

Everyones faith has been tested throughout the centuries. What, did we think we would get off scott free from the test?

Welcome.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 30, 2017)

The hysteria displayed about this issue is easily explained.

Children raised to believe that the world is solely heterosexual will be exposed to the fact that it isnt.

Obviously their bigoted parents will be exposed for the hate filled loons that they are.

Its a shame that the state needs to compensate for the shortcomings of bad parents.

I dont think that they are evil. Just stupid and scared.

The good news is that they are a shrinking minority .

We are more tolerant than our parents and our children are more tolerant than we are.

The world gets better every day.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

How else will children learn to be gay if they don’t learn it in school?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Communism, in the end, is about a war against people of faith. Specifically Christianity.
> 
> Trust that most appealing aspect of communism or a marxist revolution to everyone on the left is the eradication of Christianity.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about. I was raised Christian in a predominantly Christian society and I have never heard the likes of the sniveling and complaining coming from people calling themselves Christian as I have heard in the last few years. This reads like the drivel the right-wing evangelicals put out, and they specialize in being drama queens.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Education involves more than the three Rs

School should turn out good citizens. Good citizens do not hate fags


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Then make the class about heteros rather than homos. If you can support homos, I can support heteros. Both are sexual preferences.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


<sob>.  Same sex marriage will lead to bestialiy......Its the same thing


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.

It draws attention to something that doesn't matter. 

 While I support gay rights, I do see an agenda at work here and I do not believe young children should be treated like lab rats. These issues should be reserved for at least middle school if not high school.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. But do these things open up even bigger doorways, and if so then what comes through those doorways ?? The civil rights deal was all done in good faith, but some have taken advantage of the doorways created in order to get closer to their supposed enemy instead of making peace with that old enemy. The trojan horse effect must always be considered when attempting to bring large or smaller groups together if ends in a lop-sided way.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



It's not a class "about" sexual orientation. It' a class "about" history. It's a class about people whose actions were sufficiently meritorious to warrant remembering. This is not an either-or-situation. I "support" people of all orientations. Your attempt to pretend that LGBT folks don't exist is odd. What are you people fishing for?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> 
> It draws attention to something that doesn't matter.
> 
> While I support gay rights, I do see an agenda at work here and I do not believe young children should be treated like lab rats. These issues should be reserved for at least middle school if not high school.


Sally Ride was married to fellow astronaut Steve Hawley.  There is only one point to accusing the woman of being a lesbian so long after her death.   She can't speak up for herself.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The exact same thing you are fishing for. The same class except for heteros.

Why would you think homos are special and deserving over heteros? Do you also think blacks are special and deserving over whites? Women over men?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


. Wonder if Lawrence Tribe new the reason Obama wanted to learn the Constitution ??  If he would have, then he might have opted out.  Obama learned it in order to know how he could get around it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Hey buddy, rights is rights, eh?  Or so y'all say.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> 
> It draws attention to something that doesn't matter.
> 
> While I support gay rights, I do see an agenda at work here and I do not believe young children should be treated like lab rats. These issues should be reserved for at least middle school if not high school.


The agenda is to show that gays are no longer lurking in the shadows unseen by society. Gays are productive members of society who actually accomplish great things


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...




It's being done in a very heavy-handed way, and it is being aimed at younger children. As such, it appears to be more about social engineering than anything else.

 As per usual, here , there seems to be no middle ground between the radical right railing away about "perversion" and the radical left that has no problem with using schools as a vehicle for their political aims rather than for education.

Identity politics is what got Trump elected.  You want another Trump, do you?  Just keep on intensifying it and the back lash will be palpable.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I don't think so, or Prof. Tribe would not have written the following:
LAURENCE TRIBE: The Steadiness And Grace Of President Obama

Moreover, President Obama never did anything to "get around" the Constitution.

BTW: love your avator. You horsey-set guys seem to be still lusting are John Wayne after all these years. It's a hoot.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't think so, or Prof. Tribe would not have written the following:
LAURENCE TRIBE: The Steadiness And Grace Of President Obama

Moreover, President Obama never did anything to "get around" the Constitution.

BTW: love your avator. You horsey-set guys seem to be still lusting are John Wayne after all these years. It's a hoot.[/QUOTE]
Opps. Meant "after," not "are."


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)

LOL if this is true God help this kid






Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't think so, or Prof. Tribe would not have written the following:
> LAURENCE TRIBE: The Steadiness And Grace Of President Obama
> 
> Moreover, President Obama never did anything to "get around" the Constitution.
> ...


Opps. Meant "after," not "are."[/QUOTE]
Blind ass


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> View attachment 168636
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'




So, I wonder what she says when a guy comes up to her at a bar and says "Hey, I'm looking for vagina tonight"?


----------



## mdk (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> View attachment 168636
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'



I hope changes his name to Dick when he gets older.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...


So are heteros, and there are lots more of them. Make the class for them instead.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> ...


How do liberals control the entire education system in this country.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this
> ...



OOOOOoooooooooooooO. I'm sooo afraid...........not.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Bigoted fuck.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> View attachment 168636
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'


Now that is funny... A participation trophy for everybody...  yay!!!!!


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ordering teachers to teach kids about things that others believe is IMMORAL.......is FORCED ACCEPTANCE................
> 
> COLOR IT HOW YOU WILL..................Teach the basics and LEAVE MORAL DECISIONS TO THE PARENTS..........
> 
> ...


I love it when you ignorant fucks defend your right to make your children ignorant fucks.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Political correctness/affirmative-action. Shit for brains


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LOL if this is true God help this kid
> ...




Yet another dumbass with the participation trophy.

My God, lets not reward a kid for joining an organization, participating it those activities & sticking it out to end.

Sort like your diploma.  Did you get one?  That is a participation trophy, fucking moron.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time where people didn't want their kids being "indoctrinated" by racial integration either.
> ...


Keep your snot nosed brat home if you want to teach bigotry.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

mdk said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LOL if this is true God help this kid
> ...


Good one, Political correctness has become the only comic relief in this country anymore. 
Since political correctness/affirmative-action has destroyed sports, comedy and education.
Political correctness is the joke that keeps on giving


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...


You need a class for that?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You Sound like a bitch in heat… LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Jump off a cliff if you want to faggotize children.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordering teachers to teach kids about things that others believe is IMMORAL.......is FORCED ACCEPTANCE................
> ...


Lol
The Only ignorant fucks are the ones that are part of a collective. Shit for brains


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Bigots & racisys are ignorant fucks.    That is your collective.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


We have the collective to thank for the mindset of the “participation trophy”. Dumbass


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Fag lovers are ignorant fucks too.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats continue to ruin the nation.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Shut up, you slack jawed faggot.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 So you are such a fucking idiot you think people are made gay & not born that way.

That males sense.

Bigots & racists are typically dumbasses.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


They want Muslims to take over... Everyone knows what happens to gays in Muslim controlled countries. Lol


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


There you go again sounding like a bitch in heat…


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...



So equality is destroying America?  Only the white supremacist America you assholes want.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> View attachment 168636
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'



She should have named him Dick


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There is absolutely zero evidence that anyone is born a faggot, but there's tons of evidence that the vast majority of faggots were molested and raped by fags as children and teens.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I thought you Progressives believe that minority’s cannot be racist?
It makes more sense that urban and rural divide this country much more than race don’t you think?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Yet another tough guy using a fake name & hiding his location.

A real American is equal rights for all.   Not a stupid ifgnarant wjite supremacist asshole like you.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There is no gay gene, you do realize that? Science denier


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Take your pills, you sperg.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There you go again sounding like a bitch in heat…


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Leftists are science deniers. They are everything they accuse the Right of being and then some.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Bullshit, there have been studies highlighting differences in the brain.  Something you would not understand because you have no brain.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Bigotry & racism are traits of ignorant people.   

The only bitch in heat around here is you when you see a picture of Trump.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Super Dave and his collective...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yes, and those studies found that the changes in the brain occurred because of homosexual behavior, not that they were born that way. Studies also show homosexual behavior changes people's skin texture and scent.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


...and still no “gay” gene it must be with that Russian connection


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Just because they have not found a gay gene does not mean that homosexuality is a train inherent to the brain.

Like you morons believe in science.  That's really some funny chit.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
You angry bro?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The studies you speak of found that homosexual behavior causes changes in the brain, not that they were born with a different brain.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


   I get it.  Any study of a homosexual brain has to be because of changes due to behaviors taken & not just present at birth or early development?   Therefore, no one can ever prove it to be a born with scenario.

You really are quite stupid.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Being gay is a choice being made every day… LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


If they found a gene that causes it you could prove that some people were born that way. But the problem is, the entire genome has been mapped and there is no gay gene. It doesn't even make sense to think people are born to be homosexual. There is no biological imperative for that to be the case. And if you say it is evolution's way of population control, well then you are saying homosexuality is a virus


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You’re sounding very politically correct, it suits you well. Lol

There are right choices and wrong choices, we all make both. People have the right to make the wrong choice of being gay… That’s life. 

For the worldly, human point of view it’s too bad that desires are not always the right choice. We should all pray that this world loses its grip on us... For our sake


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

BTW Dave, not all fags claim to have been born a fag. A sizable minority denies that and are proud that they chose to be butthole surfers.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


And what if it is?
People have a right to make their own choices in who they love


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Karma is a bitch, it’s a funny thing that the collective is nothing without the individual. You lose the individual, you lose everything including any sense of morality.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Even pedophiles? Love is Love, right? That's what you libtards love to say all the time.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I am not entirely anti-collectivist myself, but I lean more towards individualism. I think you will fall into a collective no matter what...some collectives are better than others.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

The gay nation would only last one generation. Like those moths.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> The gay nation would only last one generation. Like those moths.


We should give them islands...see how they do. Lesbos on one, Butt Pirates on the other.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BTW Dave, not all fags claim to have been born a fag. A sizable minority denies that and are proud that they chose to be butthole surfers.


It’s kind a like a cult, that being gay. Apparently 
Like a carousel you can only go around so many times before the sickness hits you. Sometimes you just have to hop like a bunny...


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Have you not read my posts, I’m a libertarian. I don’t give two shits what these people do, they just need to stay out of other peoples business That want nothing to do with them... Especially other people’s kids.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Equality? I’m not saying a dude can’t blow another dude. Just don’t make it political. Don’t march, scream and shout. Give each other hand jobs in private.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> The gay nation would only last one generation. Like those moths.


Again, Karma is a bitch…

If it feels good do it, only works at concerts... 

Then the bills have to be paid… LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


We will always lose this fight so long as there are those on the Right who condone faggotry in any way. It must be shunned and treated as criminal....like it was before.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Gay pride should be left in the bedroom where it belongs… It’s no one else’s business.
Certainly not brought into the schools. 
Let’s stick to reading, writing and Arithmetic there... Anything else makes for bad choices.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> While I support gay rights, I do see an agenda at work here and I do not believe young children should be treated like lab rats. These issues should be reserved for at least middle school if not high school.



  There is no good reason why society should tolerate the teaching of this immoral, perverted filth to any minors.  Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be treated as a serious crime, and if our society were sane, it still would be.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



We try telling how they do it,  you liberals refuse to believe it or bother to look at the information.  It's easier to deny it all.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)

mdk said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LOL if this is true God help this kid
> ...



The sad part is this mother set herself up for this kid to hate her getting the exact results she asked for with in a man as it is .................... Tramps like this wonder why men want nothing to do with them. ..

There can't possibly be a father in the picture..


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



The class is for everyone. I didn't read anywhere that the textbooks could not discuss heterosexual historical figures. Nobody is being treated as "special" or "more deserving" here. I think that this is the point of the whole exercise.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Then why not teach heterosexuality? Gays can attend, too. At the end of the term they can hold a Straight Parade.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> …
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'



  Fake news.  Not even very good, as fake news goes.

  I have to say the idea was briefly amusing, when The Onion came out.  All of the multitudes of other sites that try to emulate The Onion have just made the concept stupid, at best, and contributed to noise and confusion.  I wish they would all go away, including The Onion.

  Fake news just isn't funny any more, if it ever was.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2017)

Many years ago an educated competent black woman friend of mine went to visit relatives in Alabama.   She said she had a cousin named Vagina and another one named Constipation.  Their mother worked as an aid in a nursing home.  She had no education but heard the words and liked the way they sounded.   The two girls were called Ginny and Connie.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


That kid has probably a better than average chance of jumping off of a bridge… LOL


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Weakness is not a valued trait. Strength through superior firepower I say.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LOL if this is true God help this kid
> ...



Today we can't put anything past these rejects of society. Hell remember that one story where someone wanted to name their kid Hitler, and the parents had to take  it to Court.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Political correctness becomes you… LOL
Gay people should learn how to keep their shit to themselves, and keep it the fuck out of the classroom. The kids have enough shit to deal with in life anymore… Leave them alone ...fuck!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


We have the superior firepower on our side...but the media is owned by the left. So we have an uphill battle no matter what.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> 
> It draws attention to something that doesn't matter.
> 
> While I support gay rights, I do see an agenda at work here and I do not believe young children should be treated like lab rats. These issues should be reserved for at least middle school if not high school.


I do not see any contradiction at all. The point, in this  case is that Lesbianism is normal. It demonstrates that a Lesbian is just as capable as anyone else. As for left handed people, 60 years ago or so, being left handed was considered abnormal and they tried to make left handed kids into right handed kids. In those days if they were learning about a great painter or musician who was left handed, it would have been appropriate to mention it also.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LOL if this is true God help this kid
> ...


Lol
You know what the saddest part is, it is so believable in a politically correct world. Crazy Cali would be proud... 
It’s like we live in a David Bowie video. LOL


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...


Why do you hate heteros? Are you some kind of bigot or something?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...


Actually a lot of those people became ambidextrous, that’s a good thing.

As far as being gay and has been always a choice and always will be your choice… Robots might change that


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The point, in this  case is that Lesbianism is normal. It demonstrates that a Lesbian is just as capable as anyone else. As for left handed people, 60 years ago or so, being left handed was considered abnormal and they tried to make left handed kids into right handed kids.



Oh the old "left handed people" bullshit.  Hey Patriot, did you know that out of 3,000 gay men the CDC surveyed in 2004-2005, something like 75% of them admitted they had been molested as boys?  It was so bad, the results of that survey, that they called childhood molestation history in gay men "an epidemic"...coming from the CDC.

So you can knock off that "born that way" crap.  The cat's out of the bag and all know it's behavioral, and learned, and taught....

By the way, if lesbianism is normal, why do they like to use dildos so much...because it reminds them of being with a woman?


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...


No one is confusing being left handed with being some other guy’s bottom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Today we can't put anything past these rejects of society. Hell remember that one story where someone wanted to name their kid Hitler, and the parents had to take  it to Court.



  That one, sadly, was real.  The family's last name was Campbell, and they had a son named Adolf Hitler Campbell, and a daughter named Aryan Nations Campbell.  The controversy arose when a Walmart refused to make a personalized birthday cake for Adolf Hitler.

  At the time, I was a loyal and happy employee of a very well-known maker of food products, most notably, canned soup.  My most prominent position on the subject was that this entire family ought to be forced to change their last name to Progresso.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


How do you draw from Progressive Patriot's post that he hates heterosexuals? It seems like you are saying that heterosexuals are being removed from history when nothing indicates that this is true. As a heterosexual, I would be very upset if anyone tried to. History is not a zero-sum game.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

We need to have a class taught by a guy like Sam Kinison ...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It seems you're saying homos are being removed from history. I want the same thing you want, only I love my kind rather than think it's superior and must condescend to those I believe are inferior.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Are you threatening your fellow citizens with violence in order to get your way?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> We need to have a class taught by a guy like Sam Kinison ...



True, Political correctness/affirmative-action Has ruined comedy no doubt.
Now, Sam he’s a bit crude for me but at the same time... He did put that dude in his place.
Being gay is a choice, there is no gay gene, And being oblivious to those facts makes you part of the problem.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


What is your "kind"? I love my "kind." It's called "humanity."


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Then why single out homos? I single out heteros. Explain.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


No it seems you are threatening, why would you bring that shit into the schools? You know people want nothing to do with that shit, and certainly don’t want their kids to be exposed to that shit. Who are you to say they should be exposed to that? Being a parent is hard enough without shit like that confusing and clouding an adolescences mind.
You and the schools are not the parents of other peoples kids, You like to say that you want people to stay out of other peoples bedrooms? Well, stay the fuck out of other peoples houses and lives if you want to peddle that sick twisted shit.

If that’s your village fuck your village


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 30, 2017)

They can't indoctrinate children that are not there. Parents, it is up to you.  Raise hell, or raise stupid children.  Your choice.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


When did you choose to be straight, Sparky? Could you choose to be gay?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 30, 2017)

Give it up PP.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> When did you choose to be straight, Sparky? Could you choose to be gay?



Why do lesbians choose to use dildos Progressive?  Because they remind them of sex with women?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Your shit gets more stupid with every post


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So much for being banned lol.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You just keep re-affirming you stupidity and ignorance of the issue here. Gay people are now being treated exactly the same as other minorities


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I'm all for the majorities. Which doesn't mean I'm against minorities, just that I support the majorities.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



A reference to "superior firepower" communicates a threat of violence towards one's fellows. From what I have read about these textbooks, they merely say that LGBT people have existed who achieved valuable accomplishments. There doesn't seem to be any page that instructs students to "_go gay, TODAY!_" No one can erase other people off the face of the earth. You are trying to argue that some people, plain, simply, don't exist. If some parent has something against LGBTs, Jews, women, Mexican-Americans, Belgians, whomever, let this parent tell this to his or her child. It's not up to society to do a parent's job.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


DNA does not lie, although some people choose to live in denial of their DNA. And it seems of their lifestyle too... huh?

To be frank, There is a reason why an shit hole is an exit only… LOL

Being a fudge packer has all kinds of repercussions to it - diseases, mental illnesses, social embarrassments, regret just to name a few.

There is no gay gene, gay does not show up on any type of DNA test... It can only be a choice which is fine as long as it’s kept yourself.

I’m a libertarian, Marry a fence post for all I care Just keep your shit in your bedroom and out of the classroom. Other people’s kids just do not need that sort of sick and twisted baggage forced upon them let the parents decide. They are far too young to make real life choices on their own and the village is no answer. The breakdown of the traditional American family is the reason for the violence and other bad behaviors in this country. Why not help the traditional American family?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Do these same texts mention that George Washington was hetero, and that he was married to a woman? What about Jefferson? Geronimo?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Only a fool would have race and gay, Having the same legitimacy and problems. There is no choice of race the same cannot be said for gay. They cannot be farther apart.
The home is where that should be kept, people need to bug the fuck out of other peoples lives on all aspects. Your sexual orientation is your business, your financial situation is your business… And no one else’s business.

You’re right and were someone else’s begins, gay is a choice like every other superficial choice. It has repercussions don’t make those repercussions other peoples.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Lol
Actually George Washington was Heterosexual… And! A white male... so was Jefferson


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I guess heteros won't be included in the homo curriculum. None at all. How inclusive of them.

Then again, they are special people. Different from the normals.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Let’s go back, Obama is only half black what about his white parts? Is his brain white or black or both? Why does no one mentioned that he’s only half black, politically correct people hate white people could that be the reason why?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> DNA does not lie, although some people choose to live in denial of their DNA. And it seems of their lifestyle too... huh?
> 
> There is no gay gene, gay does not show up on any type of DNA test... It can only be a choice which is fine as long as it’s kept yourself.



You are showing your pathetic ignorance once again

Homosexual behavior due to genetics and environmental factors | (e) Science News

Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality

Your just dumbing down a complex subject due to you intellectual  and cognitive challanges


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Like clockwork

Homosexuals automatically get equated with pedophiles
You don't understand consenting adults do you?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > DNA does not lie, although some people choose to live in denial of their DNA. And it seems of their lifestyle too... huh?
> ...


Name it anything you want it’s still a choice, DNA does not lie. 
There is a reason why there are so many diseases associated with Sodom and Gomorrah type behavior, disproportionally.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Trump is only half orange and we don't bring that up


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There is no denying that pedophilia and gay lifestyle’s seem to run into each other. Like any other choice repercussions will happen with bad ones.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



You may choose to deny it but you are born a homosexual.

You & your buddy Mike Pence can tie up homosexuals & use electroshock therapy all you want but it just shows your gross ignorance & hatred for gays.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > DNA does not lie, although some people choose to live in denial of their DNA. And it seems of their lifestyle too... huh?
> ...


From your link:

"This study puts cold water on any concerns that we are looking for a single 'gay gene' or a single environmental variable which could be used to 'select out' homosexuality.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


And he’s bald too...


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Homosexuality & pedophilia have the same relationship ass heterosexuality & pedophilia.  None

Heterosexuality is physical attraction to the opposite sex.

Homosexuality is physical attraction to the same sex

Pedophilia is physical attraction to young children.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I don’t hate anybody, but it’s best if you keep your lifestyles to yourselves.
No one needs to know, and by the way keep that sick twisted shit away from other peoples  kids.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That ProgPat guy says homosexuality is due to being exposed to environmental factors in the development stages, like teaching gay classes in school.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


People that are confused usually make bad choices... a confused mind almost always makes a bad choice.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Martha?  Jefferson bonking a slave?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Bingo!!!
And that’s why it needs to be out of the schools, Adolescence minds are confused easily in a social setting.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well, that makes him not a. racist then.... lol


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 So kids should not learn about any group of people  that you hate?  How would we teach your kids about slavery?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



That explains a lot about your intellectual limitations....YOU CANR FUCKING READ!



> Queen Mary's School of Biological and Chemical Sciences, and Karolinska Institutet in Stockholm report that genetics and environmental factors (which are specific to an individual, *and may include biological processes such as different hormone exposure in the womb),* are important determinants of homosexual behaviour.





> The study shows that genetic influences are important but modest, a*nd that non-shared environmental factors, which may include factors operating during foetal development, dominate*.




If you could read, you would understand what is meant by" environmental influences"


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Like I said I don’t hate anybody, I pray for my enemies.
A choice is not a group of people, most people learn that in grade school.

You want to know about slavery, the original slave owners in this country were American Indians. My ancestors
Since they were worshipping dirt and such they did not know any better. And that still does not make it right. But it is what it is


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Homosexuals automatically get equated with pedophiles
> You don't understand consenting adults do you?



_“Consenting adults”_?  You mean like the children in elementary school classes where you sick perverts insists on pushing your sick, disgusting filth?

  Gee, I cannot think why anyone would equate you sick freaks with pedophiles.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


That Africans practiced slavery long before whites began buying blacks from,other blacks.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals automatically get equated with pedophiles
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You probably also believe this bizarre  bovine excrement too:

Kevin Swanson: The Goal Of Public Schools Is To Turn Kids Into Transgender Communists | Right Wing Watch

_Radical anti-LGBTQ pastor and radio host Kevin Swanson declared on his “Generations” radio program yesterday that parents must remove their children from public education before the system turns them into transgender communists._

_“The state has an agenda with your children,” he warned. “I realize that this may sound a little bit hyperbolic, it may sound [like] a little bit of an exaggeration—I don’t think it is, because I think if you begin to see the trajectory of where things have gone and you just draw it out for the next five, six, eight years, you’re going to find this is the agenda.”_

_“The goals of the educational program for your kids in the public schools,” Swanson continued, “the goals of the world for your children is that your kids be transgendered and communist by 20 years of age.”_


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I get it.,  So that made it OK here in the US>  You people are such fucking idiots.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals automatically get equated with pedophiles
> ...




No one would ever confuse you with a person that is not a fucking dumbass bigit.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


It was here long before the white man showed up here, original slave owners in this country were American Indians. Shit for brains

Of course that does not make it right no one is saying that. But it is what it is. You white man did not invent slavery… And by the way there is still slavery in Africa


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Super Dave you have been listening to Hollywood too much...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Most pedophiles are heterosexual


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals automatically get equated with pedophiles
> ...



Letting children know that homosexuals exist is filth?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Are you keeping your lifestyle to yourself? Or do you flash it around?
Do you actually think that people outside the family discuss people's sex lives with kids?
Any parent who has some sort of beef, religious or otherwise, with another group of people needs to talk to his or her child about it. Explain that dad and mom believe a different way from what the child sees or hears in public. Parents do this all of the time. My father had to do it for me when I came home hysterical because somebody told me that Jewish people weren't going to heaven and I had a Jewish friend.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see a contradiction, here. Gay people wish to be normalized and I happen to think they should. Requiring books to state that Sally Ride was a lesbian does the opposite.  Since her lesbianism has nothing to with her work, that strikes me as tantamount to demanding that textbooks teach that somebody was left handed.
> ...




Don't you think your time would be better spent talking to those who are against gay rights instead of one who is very much for gay rights, but doesn't think being extremely aggressive is the way to go about it?

 You are an extreme leftist and authoritarian and so you want to force an agenda on people by taking it right to their children. I support a more libertarian style of true liberalism and so I don't.

I am getting SO fucking tired of all the relentless and overbearing identity politics. It is tearing this country apart at the seams and you are one of those who is tearing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Don't you think your time would be better spent talking to those who are against gay rights instead of one who is very much for gay rights, but doesn't think being extremely aggressive is the way to go about it?


No I. don't I talk to everyone and in this case, just because you identify as pro LGBT, it does not mean that we agree. The religious right has been very aggressive in trying to reverse-and in some cases succeeding - LGBT rights. But if you will recall the issue raised in the bigoted and misleading OP, you might see that this is not a case of aggression but rather one of inclusion and attempting to counter the negative stereotypes of LGBT people


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are an extreme leftist and authoritarian and so you want to force an agenda on people by taking it right to their children. I support a more libertarian style of true liberalism and so I don't.


That is exactly where we differ. Libertarians are a short hop away from anarchists as far as I'm concerned. Non violent anarchists. Anarchy light. You don't suppot oppression but don't want government to get in the way of those who promote it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> am getting SO fucking tired of all the relentless and overbearing identity politics. It is tearing this country apart at the seams and you are one of those who is tearing.


I'm tired of it too, but it is not the liberals who are responsible  for it. It is the right wing bigots and ideologues  who push their agenda. We respond to those efforts. They fucking started it and the left is defending themselves.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is in Bobworld.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2017)

i sure am glad I am not a kid growing up in california.I feel so sorry for the youth of today especially out there in CAL.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LOL if this is true God help this kid
> 
> View attachment 168636
> 
> Wow! This Woman Stood Up to Gender Norms By Naming Her Son 'Vagina'


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> i sure am glad I am not a kid growing up in california.I feel so sorry for the youth of today especially out there in CAL.


Would you rather be in Alabama?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Hey it's your link. Says no gay gene and environmental factors. Read it again and get back to me.

Homosexual behavior due to genetics and environmental factors | (e) Science News


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


. Now what if the conservatives we're in the majority, and they were in charge of the schools/curriculum in your state, and they said to you the same thing to "keep your snot nosed kid home", after you liberalize him or her ??  That would drive you insane wouldn't it ?? You'd be like "hey you mean my kid can't protest the national anthem anymore or stop any prayer before lunch, make sure no one plays kick ball or no one gets a trophy unless everyone gets the same, no more protesting the boy scouts or girl scouts from being on campus, no more stopping the students from wearing the latest styles, no more stopping creationism from being taught in lue of evolution" etc. ????????


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > i sure am glad I am not a kid growing up in california.I feel so sorry for the youth of today especially out there in CAL.
> ...



whats going on there thats worse than all the restrictions and BS in CAL?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Thank you for admitting that you have the reading comprehension ability of a pre school drop out.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Dhaaaaa.....seriously? Almost half of the state voted for Roy Moore.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I'm happy that you think gay people deserve honors. 

I think heteros should be honored for their massively more important contributions to humankind.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I'm happy that you have done such a good job of proving that you're an uneducated moron  who cant respond intelligently to factual information. My work is done here.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I support heteros.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> i sure am glad I am not a kid growing up in california.I feel so sorry for the youth of today especially out there in CAL.


I bet California is glad you are not living there


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You support bigotry and stupidity. You one annoying ass, but my guess is that is exactly what you want to be.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Oooh such big strong words from the great sissy defender. Now prance on out of here, lady.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


. It's a shame parents have to explain away something to their children when they return home isn't it or worse having to go down to the school because idiocy is taking place ? Some groups have a terrible time hiding the outlandish, in your face, radical members of their groups who want to disrupt, destroy, and create chaos and mayhem out of a hatred for their fellow citizens or fellow students.  There are laws that protect all citizens, what more is needed ??


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Parents are always free to reinforce their hatred


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


. Depends on what you consider hatred. In many cases they are just defending common sense, but that can be called hatred by groups with an agenda yes ?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That's why we had Jim Crow


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

The only thing that keeps them from being dragged into the streets and beatdown is the very same people they hate...

They are not very smart.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




No the reason they are teaching that is turn boys into girls and a nation full off sissy fagots ..

The Sudden Surge of Transgender Teens


*The Sudden Surge of Transgender Teens*
*Trying to Understand Why So Many Young People Are Challenging Traditional Identities*
Tuesday, April 19, 2016
By Starshine Roshell
At a party recently, two of my good friends informed me that their teenagers, formerly a boy and a girl, were newly identifying as a trans girl and a gender-fluid person; once _him_and _her_, they were now _her_ and _them_, respectively. The next day, I met a girl whose best friend had left for spring break as a girl and returned to junior high as a trans boy.

I couldn’t help wondering: Why the sudden surge of transgender teens?

Were there always children who felt antsy in their assigned gender — but never safe saying so in a pre-Caitlyn Jenner world? Could the explosion of social awareness be enticing some angsty adolescents to “try out” gender nonconformity as an option they wouldn’t have considered before? _And is it insensitive to even ask that?_

Bren Fraser is a therapist who works with transgender clients age 7 and up. “It’s become a specialty for me,” she says, confirming that there are gender-questioning students at all of our public high schools, junior highs, and even some elementary schools. “I’ve seen much more growth in the last two years — even more in the last year.”


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 What's Jim Crow have to do with the topic ?


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So, they didn't allow false allegations to sway their votes.
Besides back then 20 - 30 year olds were all dating or fucking 14 year olds. I was 16 at the time and the girls all bragged about how old their boyfriends were.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> The only thing that keeps them from being dragged into the streets and beatdown is the very same people they hate...
> 
> They are not very smart.





bear513 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


. Sad commentary on our nations health and values.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that keeps them from being dragged into the streets and beatdown is the very same people they hate...
> ...


Americans are not to be trifled with. Their patience is long, but their strength overwhelming.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that keeps them from being dragged into the streets and beatdown is the very same people they hate...
> ...




They are confusing children with this crap .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


In the past, children just suffered quiet, not feeling that they were in the right body to conform to their gender identity. They were confused about what they were feeling. Now that the issue has seen the light of day. They are free to pursue there true identity and an better life


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Heteros have led the way in strong and secure sexual identity. They invented freedom.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



What the fuck does that mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Which part don't you understand? Leading, strong and secure sexual identity? Inventing freedom? Heteros?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Well this is an interesting post because I thought you had me blocked..so that's why I posted off the chain..


No this is about young minds ...don't you see it an influence them ? Kids go through stages , I remember when I was dating a single mom and her child would mimic her and put on her makeup and stuff and she would get so pissed..

Their was no father in this little 4 year old boys life..

Kids go through stages and to say it's normal confuse them ..


----------



## jillian (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You aren't smart or informed enough to know what is cinfusig to normal people.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 30, 2017)

Sending your children to public schools is child neglect. Sending them to public schools in California is child abuse.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


All of it. Every human being regardless of their gender identity or sexual peference is entitled to live as they wish. You are a opprobrious and vicious bigot! And not very bright either.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


In your previous post you were celebrating something that heteros have been doing for generations.

And do you kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


. That's what the parents are there for, otherwise to train them in the right ways as they grow, but if they got messed up parents or a messed up parent, then who knows what the results will be. Then you have the evil one sitting there like a lion just waiting for the kill. If humans would pay attention to the animal kingdom, they might learn a few things about strong parenting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Of course I do lesbo...

And what is the word "cinfusig" mean?


I thought you were a Berkeley grad law student Betty boop?


And Again I love that your back on USMB..

I missed fighting and arguing with you Jillian..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I di d not put you on ignore because I want to respond and refute every moronic and inane post that you make. I know a lot about kids ...I was a social worker, working with kids for 26 fucking years ....there is nothing that you can teach me.

!!  My life has been devoted to the kids. I had a career in child welfare- investigation child abuse, working with foster, adoptive and birth parents to best meet the needs of the children. Some of those parents, and some of those children were LGBT. I am well versed in the educational system and the pitfalls of not getting it right. I wrote this awhile back and it continues to be relevant today.  I wrote this  a while ago. Try to understand it  if you can.

*LGBT Issues, Children and Education by Progressive Patriot 2.12.14*

_Many people who rail against gay marriage and gay rights have deluded themselves into believing that if we do not support and allow marriage, the issue will somehow go away. They claim that children will be taught that homosexuality is normal and good. Well know this, LGBT issues and people are a part of modern culture and depriving gays rights will not change that and you can’t shield the children from it._

_Children always have and always will struggle with their developing sexuality including sexual orientation and gender identity issues. In the past, for the most part, children were left to try to understand these things alone and in silence. They would feel guilty and confused about any sexual matters and especially any LGBTI issues. Today, there is much open discussion about these issues-in the print and social media, among peers, on television, just about everywhere. In this electronic society where kids spend much of their days on line, it cannot be avoided. Many children know an LGBT child or adult.  Children hear and see this all, and like it or not, they are very much aware.  As we progress as a society, more and more of that discussion is positive, and young people are much more accepting of those who are different than many adults care to imagine. There is nothing short of criminalizing these lifestyles, and snuffing out free speech-in effect becoming Russia-that anybody can do about it. Can anyone dispute or refute any part of this statement? _

_My next question is: What do parents, educators and the rest of us do? Here are some options:_

_1.    Do nothing, be silent. Leave the children to their own devices to figure things out for themselves. After all, that’s the way it was 30, 40, 50 years ago and everything was just fine. Or was it?  In any case, this is now, times are different and sexuality is a much more salient part of life and discourse. This may not be a great option, if it ever was._



_2.    Condemn homosexuality openly and vehemently. Doing so will have the effect of marginalizing LGBT kids, crushing them with guilt, and setting them up for bullying. Then all that will be left to do is to keep tract of the suicides and mass shootings._



_3.    Engage in constructive dialogue with the kids and among ourselves as adults. Dispense with the hysteria and misinformation and start to deal with this as part of our human experience. We could dispense with rhetoric about “promoting homosexuality” and the scare tactics such as it leading to incest, polygamy and bestiality. Rather, the emphasis would be on human relations, not sex because relationships are really what it’s about.  We could just let kids know that they are OK and loved no matter who and what they are…….because whatever they are, that’s what they are going to be. Maybe, just maybe it’s time to make a choice between ideology and religion on one hand, and the children that we claim to care so much about on the other. The only question is ….will they be happy, confident and secure, or guilt ridden, miserable and confused._


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You sound like a bitch in heat...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Just more of your stupidity. What are you suggesting now? Incest? You are really fucked up!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I'm stating homos are a drag on society at large, the overwhelming majority. By your own admission they are only now celebrating their homoness. Heteros have been doing that since the dawn of time. 

You're laggin', son.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Dude that's mental health talk.


That's fucking insane


So who will hire people like this? 

Yea I am sure this kid will build a multi billion dollar empire producing thousands of jobs when he walks in to a board room looking like this


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yes humans could learn something fro so call lower animals. Lions do not know bigotry and do not have religion


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Is that you? I thought you were a woman? Or is that your sexual identity of the day.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Oh fuck off ...you are boring me now. Actually you have always been. Bigots are a drag on society. YOU are  are a drag on the human species . I'm not wasting any more time on you.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Celebrate fire, caveman.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Religion is man made...


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You sound like a bitch in heat…


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So in your world incest is wrong but guys putting their little weiners up the poop shoot of other guys is fucking normal?


Earth to you you they are both sick and perverted..
Hello


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You are an extreme leftist and authoritarian and so you want to force an agenda on people by taking it right to their children. I support a more libertarian style of true liberalism and so I don't.
> ...



 This is not a case of anybody promoting oppression.  It is a case of schools indulging in social engineering.


----------



## jillian (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Are you retarded?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> You aren't smart or informed enough to know what is cinfusig to normal people.



 I must be really dull, then, because I don't even know what cinfusig means!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Did you blow your mind out in a car?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I have to agree with you there Betty boop


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

Gas the fags. Smash the urban bugmanite.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


 And if a study of it all were done today, then where would it all be ??  What has been the pros and the cons of it all ? Has it been a super positive or super negative thing after viewing the big picture in it all to date ? Do you think that such things are being pushed to far or not far enough ? Do you care about the effect it has on others and their religious views or is it all about what you see as right in your eyes only, and this because of how far it has gone thus far, and thinking that there's no way back ?  Are you just concerned mainly about the negative fall out from it all, and this maybe because the push may be going to far in which will become a super negative effect on so many for whom tolerated things up to a certain point (i.e. look out for the push back) ?  Is Cali pushing the limits to an intolerable level for many ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


. You're behind the times, the nation is conforming to this craziness faster than a speeding bullet. Look for these types to be in your board rooms before long, because many companies couldn't care less in this global economy bullcrap.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Gas the fags. Smash the urban bugmanite.




That's Taliban talk, ISIS talk .

Gays have a place in our society, just don't promote young children into this indoctrination..

I met many fine gays and lesbians.if that's who they want to be when the become adults fine with me.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Gas the fags. Smash the urban bugmanite.
> ...


Fags are all degenerate. There is not one good fag on earth. As for the ISIS comparison, a broken clock can be right every once in awhile.


----------



## mdk (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Gas the fags. Smash the urban bugmanite.



What are you waiting for? Hop to it already.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Gas the fags. Smash the urban bugmanite.
> ...


When the time comes, it will happen.


----------



## mdk (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I doubt it. That would require you to get off your dead ass.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

mdk said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'm not dead.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Say what ?

In my 52 years alive I met many  great fags and lesbos .. that helped me I knew they were gay .

But we're not in your face gay.

They knew I wasn't, but they would do anything for me..

As long as gays be decent human beings..I like them..

Just dont indocterated


children's..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They're all trash, regardless of how they act around you in your face.

We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Bullshit, lesbos and gays can be the nicest people..

Just like blacks and Mexicans, just like Asians and Muslims.  

If you get to know them 

Their is assholes on both sides the god damn alt bullshit..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


As I said, we will have to agree to disagree. I don't believe there is one good fag on earth. I prefer not to punch right, so I don't want to argue with you about it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Bullshit fuck head , your problem is you never tried to get along..
And find a common ground
.

.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I'm not going to "get along" with reprobates. Period and end of story.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 30, 2017)

Look at* it
TheProgressivePatriot*
On here he reminds of the liberal idiots of this video
Who thinks blacks are to stupid not to get an ID this jack ass is dumb as they get, he is an asshole..


Look at poster 
*mdk*
He is gay as hell, but I would have a beer with him because he is a normal not in your face fag ..

This guy just wants to be accepted..

And I respect that ..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

Aba Incieni said:


> Americans are not to be trifled with. Their patience is long, but their strength overwhelming.



  That's probably one of the motives behind the LGBpbi*WTF* pervert-rights movement—to drain America of that overwhelming strength by turning our men into sissies, faggots, and wannabe girls.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I'm not wasting any more time on you.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not wasting any more time on you.
> ...


...shit


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Holy shit! We agree on something


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Jeeezus fucking Christ!! Are you fucking serious???   Sex between a parent and an offspring has been universally condemned throughout human history!   Romantic relationships between consenting people of the same sex has occurred and often condoned historically. And those relationships, like heterosexual relationships are about a lot more than what you do with your sex organs. Are you really this stupid or are you deliberately going out of your way to be offensive?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Horseshit!! It's teaching history. It's teaching respect and inclusiveness. It is combating bigotry


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How dare you teach my children not to hate gays?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


All faggots in ancient times were also kiddie fuckers. Some things never change....


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Yeah that's right, lions just have their instincts built in, and they don't ever worry about someone saying that they are wrong for acting on those built in instincts given them. The animal kingdom has been here as long as we have, and it's funny how they don't ever change. Humans can of course take on the same animal instincts, and they can do as a lion does in which is to apply the same tactics when choosing those in which they decide to prey upon.  Like I said people learn from the animals just as well as the animals are aware of our ways as well.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

Well Offensivelyopenminded the fact that the CDC called history of childhood molestation done to the 3,000 gay men they surveyed "an epidemic" is telling. Then the Mayo Clinic has an article that says an amazing preponderance of pedophiles were themselves molested as children.. normalizing that behavior in their minds..yeah. You have a point in fact to a statement that might otherwise look like a bigoted stereotype.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

Poor, poor children in California being "indoctrinated"


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




That's the problem with people who have such one dimensional agendas. They don't actually think in any meaningful way because they do not ask questions. All they do is push the agenda into every nook and cranny of human experience, whether it belongs there, or not.

 The way they play their identity politics is no different than the religious fundies thumping their bibles and demanding schools teach that the world is just 6000 years old.  They are zealots, and there is no room for reason in the world of zealots.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


. Not the governments job to teach on these subjects, and the nation has laws against discrimination that cover every angle needed, so why do people think that they need the schools to teach the kids apart from their parents teaching such things, in which keeps their kids out of trouble with the law ?  Is there a fear that the majority of parents won't teach their children to obey the law, and so those parents have to be by passed when the children are away from their care and influence ?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You don't have to teach kids to have either opinion, they can tell there is something wrong with it instinctively most of the time though. Which is why these perverts want to indoctrinate school children early on. It really is pathetic and just goes to show...faggots know that they are abnormal freaks.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. No one experienced that better than Jesus himself. There is truth, and man has a way of muddying the waters in every way possible.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Poor, poor children in California being "indoctrinated"



One of the problems with those who are extremely partisan is they become what they hate. Westboro baptist is a reprehensible group of hateful nut jobs, but that does not mean you need to be every bit as rigid and dogmatic as they are in order to oppose them.  This need to create an oppressive Maoist-style cultural revolution by forcing identity politics into every possible aspect of life is not the answer. It makes you every bit the zealot as the zealots you fight.

 Do you know anything about German history?  The Weimar area was a time of tremendous social upheaval, what with the cabarets and loose morals. Heck, my Mother's cousin was an actress who starred in German film of the time and was in the first lesbian scene recorded in a movie.  The thing is, this was just all too much, too fast for the German people, and when the Nazis promised a return to order, it wasn't just because of the usual stuff people offer about German humiliation after ww1 or the inflation. It was about the promise of return to SOCIAL order. 

  Dude, you push hard enough, and some times the push back can be a real bitch.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Poor, poor children in California being "indoctrinated"


To use the children in adult matters is no different than what is being attempted at the schools.  There both wrong.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




The ultra-p.c. really are like pharisees, aren't they?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Just what the fuck are you jabbering about? That is just a boat load of inane equine excrement that in no way deals with the issue that I raised about the role of educators. Just a lot of pointless questions and no answers. I'm not playing


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, poor children in California being "indoctrinated"
> ...


Agreed. Let kids be kids. Don't turn them into billboards for your political/religious opinions.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Just what the fuck are you jabbering about? That is just a boat load of inane equine excrement that in no way deals with the issue that I raised about the role of educators. Just a lot of pointless questions and no answers. I'm not playing



You know that the sudden trend in transgender teens means it's behavioral and learned.  When you are backed to the wall in debate you always resort to "that's is just a crock of crap".  Meanwhile scientists and lawyers are looking on, preparing their briefs for when the inevitable case of "no you cannot teach my kindergartner about deviant sexuality" comes to the bench.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, poor children in California being "indoctrinated"
> ...


That's why I sometimes refer to the US as Weimerica....


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Teaching good citizenship is a schools job


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Children also need to be taught to avoid bigots like you


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're just as bigoted as I am, buddy. If not more so.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Children also need to be taught to avoid bigots like you



I'd say given a choice between the two "teachings", children should be taught to avoid adults who want to teach them deviant sexuality in grade school.  Yep, that would be the one I'd choose first if there was only enough money in the school budget to pick one.  Child's physical safety first, mental considerations a close second.  But as it happens, teaching them to avoid adults wanting to get deviant sex ideas in their mind covers both bases...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You are a bigger danger to a child than any homosexual is


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

Well violence and wanting to teach children deviant sex stuff runs just about on par in my book.  So as hard as you hate Offensive's comments rightwinger, is as hard as you should hate your defense of pedophillic-grooming of little kids in school to soften their minds to the eventual deviant sex you're nudging them towards...illegally...since sex topics are strictly controlled in schools to just biology and not deviant practices.  Unless you live in California where pedophiles run the joint and are carving policy to suit their jollies...


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It is absolutely the job of government in a decent society to protect minorities from bigots. 

Just like government would step in if someone tried to make it illegal to pray in the manner you wish. 

Bigots are pathetic.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


And Catholics were murdered by nazis. Your point wacko?

But priests are far more likely to abuse your boys than a gay man. You pathetic piece of excrement.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My kids turned out fine.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Those priests are faggots themselves, idiot.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Sorry moron. Children are more likely to be sexually abused by heterosexuals. 

Thanks for proving the point that bigots have a really large imbecile quotient.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's called indoctrination you elite fool.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> It is absolutely the job of government in a decent society to protect minorities from bigots.
> 
> Just like government would step in if someone tried to make it illegal to pray in the manner you wish.
> 
> Bigots are pathetic.



  It is absolutely the job of government in a decent society to protect children from those who would indoctrinate them with sexually-perverted filth.

  Pedophilic perverts are pathetic, as are those who would defend them.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Wrong. Homosexuals have a higher rate of child molesting than heterosexuals, and this has been proven by study after study, including a recent Mayo Clinic study on pedophiles. A higher rate means they are more likely to molest kids.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You are a dolt and a liar.

It's really painful reading the garbage posted by imbeciles like you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> Sorry moron. Children are more likely to be sexually abused by heterosexuals.



  You're saying this in a threat that is about children being sexually abused by and on behalf of homosexuals.  We're talking about laws, about to take effect in California, that explicitly require this abuse to be done.

  And you are defending this abuse, which puts you openly and undeniably on the side of pedophiles.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




How the hell can you say the the majority of children sexually abused is by heterosexuals?


With a straight face ? 

Uhm they are not heterosexuals..they are freaks ...


My damn little guy never got hard around my daughter and her little friends but it did when my wife was wearing this


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





jillian said:


> It's really painful reading the garbage posted by imbeciles like you.



Ok

Who's holding the gun to Jillians head, forcing her to read this garbage?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> It is absolutely the job of government in a decent society to protect minorities from bigots.
> 
> .




It is the job of government to create laws protecting people from harm, including the harm caused by hate crimes.

 It most definitely ISN'T the job of government to engineer all aspects of a society right down to the minutia by engineering attitudes of children regarding matters that they are not really old enough to fully grasp.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You're calling the researchers at the Mayo Clinic liars and dolts, not me. I'm just presenting you with the facts, which makes you very uncomfortable.

http://abusewatch.net/pedophiles.pdf

Read 'er and weep, Jilly-poo. Lol


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Teaching good citizenship is a schools job




Is there any essential difference between this attitude and the attitude of religious fundamentalists that want schools to inculcate religious views in the exact, same manner?

Anybody?   Anybody?   Ferris?

 How about we do something truly outrageous and have schools teach math and science and Geography and English and most importantly -- CRITICAL THINKING -- and stop using it as the vehicle for delivering our own pet political agenda.  Between the authoritarian fundies wanting our schools to be an extension of the church and the authoritarian leftists wanting schools to be an extension of extreme identity politics, what is lost is any actual concern for the education of our children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teaching good citizenship is a schools job
> ...



  At the very least, there is a clear difference between good and evil.

  Religious fundamentalist, if misguided, are at least driven by principles that are basically good.

  The homosexual agenda is driven by pure, unadulterated evil.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, I don't agree with that.

Both types of authoritarianism are motivated by the desire to do good. That is the very essence of the true believer.


----------



## Lykia (Dec 31, 2017)

hullooo,
why the bashing on the lgbt community?
imo, having children exposed to a community were they might for the first time feel apart of something, isn't that wonderful?
the lgbt community is facing threats and discrimination, so the stronger this community grows, the better we can face the discrimination against this community


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

^^ Except that LGBTs are about deviant sex behaviors-as-identity.  And deviant sex behaviors have NO PLACE in children's curriculum.  Not even under the veil of "teaching tolerance".  Because what you're really teaching is a sexualized agenda under the veil of kindness.  EXACTLY how pedophiles groom their victims.






bear513 said:


> My damn little guy never got hard around my daughter and her little friends but it did when my wife was wearing this



Is that photo part of a kindergarten class on sexual identities?  It better not be, hetero or not.  Point being, NO SEXUAL EXPRESSIONS should be taught to kids in school. Only biological sexual mechanics for the purposes of kids avoiding unwanted pregnancy or STDs.  And even at that, age-appropriate.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Being a good citizen is indoctrination?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes it's indoctrination to the little ones..


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. Wrong... It's the parents job.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. You like calling people bigots because they don't believe in what you believe, but yet don't you ever think that it could be you that is wrong ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


This thread was stupid right from the beginning with the moronic and dishonest OP and it has just gotten more stupid because it is infested with too many STUPID people.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I don't "like" calling people bigots. I point out when you are one. It has nothing to do with "disagreement". 

Sorry if truth offends you.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > It is absolutely the job of government in a decent society to protect minorities from bigots.
> ...


Who is defending pediphiles?

Anything else you'd like to lie about, ignorant twit?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I for one call people bigots who are in fact bigots. Not for disagreeing with me. Rather, for being a fucking bigot. If someone expresses contempt  for your BIGOTRY it does not make them a bigot. Quite the contrary!!  Despising and calling out bigots is hardly bigotry. Get your fucking head on straight, cowboy.!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Fucking MORONIC!  Go away !! You have contributed nothing of value to this topic. NOTHING!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh I have contributed a lot I proved you are an asshole liberal who thinks minoritys are fools and children,  I have proved  your a jack ass for trying  to indoctrinate  children,  I have proved  I could care less about  adult gays and lesbos..

And I have proved you are an asshole..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots are pathetic.
> ...



  It's what those kind do when they *know* they are wrong, and that they cannot support their insane and evil positions with any rational arguments—they simply condemn as _“bigots”_ anyone who refuses to play along with these indefensible positions.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 31, 2017)

This is one of the reasons I no longer believe in your god...Your god is a evil monster that kills and tortures for loving someone that isn't preapproved on his little fucked up list.

It is sick


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





> I proved you are an asshole liberal who thinks  *minoritys *are fools and children



Holy shit seriously>> You can't even spell of create a coherent sentence !!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So because people can marry the person they love somehow that means we think minorities are children??? Stupid old Patriot is a joke and a fool!  First of all that doesn't even make any sense. lol


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This thread was stupid right from the beginning with the moronic and dishonest OP and it has just gotten more stupid because it is infested with too many STUPID people.



  Most people don't think it stupid to protect children form morally-depraved sexual perverts who want to groom them to be easy prey for such perverts.

  In fact, most sane people would rather see such perverts and their allies (including you) exterminated from society.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> Who is defending pediphiles [sic]?
> 
> Anything else you'd like to lie about, ignorant twit?



  Here, in this very thread, for all to see, you are openly taking the side of sick sexual perverts who want to push their evil filth on chidlren.  This puts you solidly on the side of pedophiles.  I don't have to lie—the proof is here in this thread for all to see, in your own postings.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I for one call people bigots who are in fact bigots. Not for disagreeing with me. Rather, for being a fucking bigot. If someone expresses contempt  for your BIGOTRY it does not make them a bigot. Quite the contrary!!  Despising and calling out bigots is hardly bigotry. Get your fucking head on straight, cowboy.!!



  You consider basic decency and common sense, and basic standards of morality to be bigotry.  You call anyone a bigot, who isn't a dangerous, child-abusing sexual pervert, or an ally thereof.

  There is no shame in being considered a bigot by such perverted filth as yourself.  It would be shameful not to be considered a bigot by your kind.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fucking MORONIC!  Go away !! You have contributed nothing of value to this topic. NOTHING!!



  I don't see a _“Moderator”_ tag on your account.  By what authority do you presume to tell anyone in this thread to _ go away”_?


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


People who think it is a good idea to Teach kids sex, gay or otherwise, what else would you call them?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 31, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> This is one of the reasons I no longer believe in your god...Your god is a evil monster that kills and tortures for loving someone that isn't preapproved on his little fucked up list.
> 
> It is sick



  You mean _“loving”_ like between some old faggot and a little boy?  That's where this in-school pushing of sexual perversion is intended to lead, you know.  Deny it, if you will, but you know that it is true, and so do the others who are defending it here.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I may be wrong but I think the correct word would be "or".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


And who the fuck is doing that??!! What exactly do you mean ?? Older kids will have sex, its a fact of life . No one has to teach them how, but we have to teach them how to be safe. Is that a fucking problem?? I will add, that has nothing to do with the topic of this moronic and dishonest OP....just for the record.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was stupid right from the beginning with the moronic and dishonest OP and it has just gotten more stupid because it is infested with too many STUPID people.
> ...


Find the gay gene and then abort all the fetuses who have it.
Problem solved.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So you agree that being gay is not a choice? Good. I would rather  find the bigot gen and abort all who have it.  Unfortunately, being a bigot is a choice.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That's the argument the French used for having sex with teen and preteen girls. They need to be taught how to properly how to have sex by a mature man who can teach them all the tricks then they can turn around and teach the younger boys in turn. Lolita.
Some sweet stuff there.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


I believe that for some, it is a choice. Some it was forced upon them as kids.
But I also believe some men are born that way.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

jillian said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


. It takes anger to call people names, so it appears that you are the offended one here.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


. You speak this from a position in which suggest that you are right (by your own thinking), but are you truly right in accordance with the majority opinion on such issues ?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Parents are teaching them hate
Schools are not obliged to support it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


What the fuck asshole  ? The French? When was that.?  What the fuck does it have to do with sex education in reality here and now? There is something seriously wrong with you if you think  that  teaching kids-  who are going to have sex anyway with other kids-  is grooming them for sex with adults is just as fucking stupid as stupid gets. And if by some chance your are not so stupid as to believe that,  you are a deceptive and dishonest reprobate who is using a feigned concern for children to push your right wing agenda . Oh, and what does this have to do with the moronic and dishonest OP ? ( who apparently abandoned this thread knowing how stupid it is)


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


It is only the voices in your head that tells you that you are in the majority


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No you are not the majority. 

If you were, it would still be our obligation to point out your bigotry. 

You might want to try getting out of your bubble into the world.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



What are you blathering about imbecile?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2017)

For all those here who want to make historical figure's sex lives the stuff of school curriculum for children, shouldn't we be inclusive?  I thought this was all about inclusion?


"During the first meeting of the Continental Congress, Patrick Henry, who was a bit of a back door man, John Jay, who had a bevy of midgets he had sex with regularly , Stephen Crane, who liked to get pegged and Samuel Adams, who was into golden showers as well as interracial sex,  all got together and.....


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> For all those here who want to make historical figure's sex lives the stuff of school curriculum for children, shouldn't we be inclusive?  I thought this was all about inclusion?
> 
> 
> "During the first meeting of the Continental Congress, Patrick Henry, who was a bit of a back door man, John Jay, who had a bevy of midgets he had sex with regularly , Stephen Crane, who liked to get pegged and Samuel Adams, who was into golden showers as well as interracial sex,  all got together and.....


^^ Definitely kid appropriate stuff. 

NOT.  

Point well made.  Why segregate kinks?  I thought LGBTQ was inclusive to all kinks?  Or are just theirs "special kinks"?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. So basically you're a communist, and you desire communism as a means for this country to operate on ?  I mean, so you are ready to transform this nation into a communist nation over this issue ?  Taking away the parents rights to raise and/or to teach their children is Communism/Socialism/Marxism or some kind of ism, and it is in full view here.  So you're a communist or worse ?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> So basically you're a communist, and you desire communism as a means for this country to operate on ?  I mean, so you are ready to transform this nation into a communist nation over this issue ?  Taking away the parents rights to raise and/or to teach their children is Communism/Socialism/Marxism or some kind of ism, and it is in full view here.  So you're a communist or worse ?


That sounds like a really well thought out argument...until...the reader realizes what you're advocating for is the "right" for adults to sexualize young children.  Then the reader sits up in their chair and says "Oh fuck, this is about child abuse!"...and ignores the rest of your posts..


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically you're a communist, and you desire communism as a means for this country to operate on ?  I mean, so you are ready to transform this nation into a communist nation over this issue ?  Taking away the parents rights to raise and/or to teach their children is Communism/Socialism/Marxism or some kind of ism, and it is in full view here.  So you're a communist or worse ?
> ...


. Uh, you may want to re-write this post Sil... Not sure unless I'm crazy, but the way it is written or reads, is to suggest that I was advocating something in the way of Sexualizing the children, and then it says the reader sits up in the chair and says "this is about child abuse !  Maybe I wasn't your intended target on this post. Seen that before.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 1, 2018)

trumpanzees still throwing their poop over this story?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> trumpanzees still throwing their poop over this story?


Yeah, I mean, what the fuck is wrong with teaching little kids about deviant sex acts in grade school under the cloak of "teaching tolerance" (for people's behaviors, not any static state of being)?

It's just cloaked-pedophilia reaching straight into your kids' elementary school.  What the hell is everyone so upset about?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically you're a communist, and you desire communism as a means for this country to operate on ?  I mean, so you are ready to transform this nation into a communist nation over this issue ?  Taking away the parents rights to raise and/or to teach their children is Communism/Socialism/Marxism or some kind of ism, and it is in full view here.  So you're a communist or worse ?
> ...


. Care to address this post Sil ??  I'm waiting.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if Christians refused to let parents/children opt out of school prayer and indoctrination,
we would hear no end to the lawsuits from the ACLU and Freedom from Religion groups across the country!


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> And if Christians refused to let parents/children opt out of school prayer and indoctrination,
> we would hear no end to the lawsuits from the ACLU and Freedom from Religion groups across the country!



Excellent points.  Are there zero Christian parents in California who would file a lawsuit on this problem of cloaked-pedophilia in grade school there?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > trumpanzees still throwing their poop over this story?
> ...


. Yes, the doors that can be opened are endless. Just as the topics get out of control and off topic here, the same will result in these moves that are attempted to be made on issues like this.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The majority support heterosexuality. So many heterophobes on this forum.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice: It Begins: California Announces Ban for Parents
> ...


. Exactly, and so why shouldn't the same result when see things like this ?  The double standard is a real deal going on in this country big time.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 1, 2018)

At least Christian prayer in school doesn't involve cloaked-pedophilia.  This policy must be challenged.  Both are ideologies which have no place in schools for indoctrinization.  Even under the well-crafted cloak of "anti-bullying!"


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dear rightwinger 
it sounds like the opposite here.
It's not the schools opting out of teaching hate
but requiring parents/students to biased indoctrination
that excludes and rejects Christian love and forgiveness that 
has healed abuse and changed people's orientations that weren't natural for them.

this indoctrination required of parents/students
isn't recognizing equal choices but REJECTING some,
and is just as problematic to FORCE people to undergo without respect for their
choice of beliefs.

That  FREE CHOICE OF BELIEFS is what's being left out.

*If the laws on accommodations and equal civil rights were enforced and taught
correctly, then BOTH the people for or against LGBT beliefs and/or Christian beliefs
would be given Equal free choice to OPT OUT of either one! That would be fair.*

You are right that the liberals can choose NOT to receive or follow this information.
But cannot require parents/students to be indoctrinated in that choice to REFUSE
the healing power, message and natural process that Christianity teaches.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > And if Christians refused to let parents/children opt out of school prayer and indoctrination,
> ...



Dear Silhouette 
At this point, it seems that the arguments defending Christian beliefs don't get as much sympathy.
I think the stronger argument we need to establish nationally to change this whole environment/dynamic
is to declare and agree that LGBT BELIEFS constitute a CREED that is faith based and not proven.

Until LGBT and liberal beliefs are recognized equally as other faith based biases from other religious groups,
until we start recognizing and treating political and secular BELIEFS equally as other forms or religious beliefs,
we have discrimination going on.

People are conditioned to interpret the First Amendment as defending secular against organized religions.
But we haven't established the broader more inclusive and equal interpretation of ALL beliefs
under religious freedom. So this bias has never been addressed, resolved and accepted/established.

I think that is what is missing. 

And that's why Christian groups don't get sympathy in courts.
In Texas, in conservative led courts and govt, these arguments have won.

But it's very hard to make those arguments and win in a secular environment.
I'd like to see this matter resolved once and for all,
and have agreements between party leaders to start recognizing
political beliefs for what they are. They are creeds, faith based,
and cannot continue to be imposed through govt without
violating the First and Fourteenth Amendments and
Civil Rights laws against discirmination by creed.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


There's a lot of bad blood from centuries of abuse by religious denominations about LGBT type people and nothing will help but pure acceptance of each other and a respect for their existence..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


It's important not to allow heterophobia to exist in this world.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


 Laws in some states that are clearly a religious test to discriminate need to be eliminated..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I find it ridiculous to give a shit what and how people live, that is their choice..


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



It might be difficult to get decent people to accept perversion as normal.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Why not,, people allow the perversion of resources of the most to the least...Which according to Christ and God is not normal for them...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I am a straight advocate. Why is that a problem for so many on this board.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> There's a lot of bad blood from centuries of abuse by religious denominations about LGBT type people and nothing will help but pure acceptance of each other and a respect for their existence..



Dear Moonglow the same forgiveness and healing that helps people make peace with LGBT orientation
also is the same process that has allowed and empowered people to overcome abuse as well as unnatural
LGBT attractions caused by that unnatural abuse.  

It takes just as much acceptance and forgiveness on the LGBT side to stop rejecting Christians.
So it's a mutual process, not one way.

This whole thing has been framed as one way.
Two wrongs, both rejecting each other, doesn't cancel out and make it right.

If the LGBT want people to open up to them,
it can't be forced through govt any more than forcing Christian beliefs through govt.

1. the first step is to recognize both sides are faith based beliefs and must remain free choice
not mandated or penalized through govt, either for or against LGBT or Christian beliefs
2. the second step is to recognize that the same forgiveness and healing taught in Christianity
works for both people coming out as LGBT or being healed of abuse and coming out straight.
This spiritual healing process is natural, by free choice, and not to be abused as fraud therapy,
but actually helps prevent suicides and mental issues regardless of people's orientatation,
the healing and forgiveness helps to stop the conflicts, fear and hatred that is killing people and relationships
3. after the healing and recovery is applied, and the person is at peace, some people
might change and some people may come out as LGBT orientation but be at spiritual peace with how they are.
It isn't all one way. it isn't forcing people to try to change, and it also may not result in any change
but people may turn out to be naturally LGBT by their spiritual identity, purpose and path in life.

All these steps will take people on both sides recognizing this.
The LGBT have as much work to do with acceptance and forgiveness
and can't blame everything on Christians for abuse. Because in fact,
the very spiritual healing that Christians have been teaching and practicing
has helped people heal, whether they come out gay, transgender, straight, etc.

So rejecting Christian teachings has equally compounded the problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Schools have always taught morality and civic duty

You guys didn't complain when it involved public prayer


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You are free to opt out of public schools if you believe they are contradicting your message of hate


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot of bad blood from centuries of abuse by religious denominations about LGBT type people and nothing will help but pure acceptance of each other and a respect for their existence..
> ...


respect is reciprocal not singular..


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Agreed Moonglow we both seem to be saying the same thing.

do you agree it is just as wrongful for LGBT to exclude
exgays who used to identify gay but went through healing
and came out straight?

If LGBT are arguing for inclusion and tolerance,
shouldn't they equally include exgays who changed orientation?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


 There is and never will be a pure acceptance of one another's lifestyles, ideas, beliefs or faiths equally in this world. Only decency law's regarding the peace among all whom go about in the public sphere can be achieved.  Then it comes down to the majority not being abused by a minority opinion in that sphere or vice versa if wrong. The majority I would say doesn't abuse the minority in almost all cases pertaining to the public sphere, and the minority usually ends up learning from the majority in which pushes society ahead from that sphere. The majority rarely learns from the minority, but there has been cases of it in the past where a majority becomes entertaining of or tolerant of the minorities cause, plights, and sufferings in life. The compassionate side of the majority allows it to give on some issues, but not all of them.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. Yeah, and the nation's ideas or beliefs on morality fit right in with what this nation wanted as it's character and culture as a society. People can't help it if over time since the breakdown of the family and the American culture, that this nation would have all these sub-cultures trying to fill the vaccum created under the failures caused by a steady relentless push by bitter and radical groups to eventually destroy this nation one cultural brick at a time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



There is no such thing as as an ex gay who went through healing and came out straight.  There are those individuals who were indoctrinated and manipulated into thinking they were gay and acting gay who never were gay.   When a young boy is being groomed into a sexual companion for an older gay man, that child's life is manipulated.  His friends are all gay.  His support group is all gay.  He is surrounded by homosexuality.   Then he is admonished that should he explore other options, everything will be taken away.  He will be alone.  Friendless and loveless. 

This is why "spiritual healing" is said to work when, in fact, spiritual healing is poppycock.   The support network of gays is replaced by a support network of religious people.  This allows the trunkated part of the man's personality to grow.  They aren't ex gay.  They were never gay to begin with.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. Should you be free to take over public schools, and basically run others out of it ?? The word opt you used is a misnomer, because when families pull their kids out, it is that their leaving it because they feel that they were forced to, and not that they were excersizing some option they had to better their children's educational needs. It actually has placed a huge burden upon the family, but the one's who caused it all could care less as long as they get their way.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



So Tipsycatlover
De Blasio’s wife Chirlane McCray talks about lesbian past
are you saying Chirlane Blasio was never a lesbian? She wrote a whole book on it.

Or she is still a lesbian but acting bisexually since she married her husband
the Mayor of New York?

I'm perfectly fine with your explanation that she was always what she is now.
but that' doesn't negate spiritual healing in removing the false manipulations
that you call it. That's what the healing process does. So it confirms this works.

See previous link I have posted before

How To Defeat Homosexual Activists 101 A Real Education

to professional reputable therapists experienced with healing people of unwanted homosexual attractions . The main difference is you call this manipulations that weren't real. That's fine. but the spiritual healing still works to remove those false layers that weren't natural and return people to their natural selves.

NOTE: This team's method of spiritual healing HAS BEEN DOCUMENTED and published in a formal medical study of spiritual healing on Rheumatoid Arthritis, as funded by the Templeton Foundation. This confirmed the methods used by Dr. MacNutt and his team were effective in achieving results that could only be attributed to the healing prayer therapy, because there were no other medical remedies applied. This same method is what Drs. Francis and Judith MacNutt apply to  help people cure the causes of unwanted homosexual attractions and orientation, whether you call that fake manipulations or what. It still works, and this method has been documented and published, in relation to curing RA.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


The only thing that really matters in a human relationship is true love..Which is not sexual, although sometimes I wish it was....With true love you can build bonds that help develop the human character positively, and it works the same with the animals you command and the people that work or with you...The way the game has been played so far it's a hard way to mediate progress...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The difference of course is that you cannot continue humanity with the love of animals or the same gender.

This is why we heteros advocate for heterosexuality.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



She probably was never a lesbian.  A lesbian may have relationships with a man prior to the realization that she is, in fact, a lesbian.   But afterwards, the idea is preposterous.    I am reminded of Meridith Baxter who has spoken out frequently.  She had a string of failed relationships and marriages.  She never knew what was wrong.  Then she realized that she was in fact, a lesbian, and never had another relationship with a man again.  

I personally cannot imagine recognizing a perversion in myself or coming to grips with such a thing.  I knew a man who immigrated here with his family from South Africa,    He hanged himself.  In his suicide note he explained that he had been gay all of his life and could not continue living this "lie".  Neither could he face the loss of his wife and children.   He did not expect his wife to stay with him if he had a male lover and he could not tolerate the idea that his wife would take a new man into her life.  

The best thing for him was to commit suicide.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Well good for them, but don't disparage those that live differently..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Are you suggesting gay advocates disparage those who live differently? How heterophobic.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear that Tipsycatlover
I hope you will be happy to hear the good news, that such suicides
can be prevented. At the same time a friend referred me to the books
and teaching practice by the MacNutt ministry in Florida, I realized
this described the same process my friend Olivia has used to heal people in
Houston. Maybe I never would have believed this was real, but I had a personal
friend who could account for extreme cases of healing. One man went for help
after his sister prayed for him. He was not only homosexual, with a sexual addiction
similar to pedophilia but cureable, but he was a heroin addict trying to suppress this.

After the healing prayer, he was not only freed from the heroin addiction (in 3 days
without withdrawal) but was freed from the sexual addiction that had him on the verge
as well. Hiding if not suicidal because nothing could stop this obsession.

I hope more lives can be saved by spiritual healing.
For those who keep relapsing, and may not be cured completely,
from what I understand at least their minds are healed. So even if
they still have the physical or chemical compulsion in their brains,
they know enough to stay out of trouble by complying with authorities
and seeking help instead of hiding and preying on victims. So at least
the healing works on part of their minds, so they agree to stay in custody
if they truly have a sickness and know they are not safe to be free in public.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Well good for them, but don't disparage those that live differently..



Well you said "live" differently instead of "are different".  The distinction is one of behavior.  So why should we allow cloaked pedophilia into elementary schools under the guise of "anti-bullying" when what we're talking about is deviant sex behaviors as a way of living?  That's illegal.  You cannot teach sexual practices under any veil to little kiddies in school.  Only the biology of reproduction and safe sex, and then only at an appropriate age.  You cannot force deviant sex values onto any child.  Ist Verboten.  And pedophilia defined.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 1, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



There is no such thing as spiritual healing.  

What California is looking forward to, is getting so many people addicted to drugs that they can lose themselves in the mind fog and not care what happens to their children or around them.  That's the healing they are looking for.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Well good for them, but don't disparage those that live differently..
> ...


You see a ledge and jump...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Do you always skin before the attack?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



What do you call it then?
You must call it something else Tipsycatlover
Because first the Catholic Church was conducting this healing through priests,
then the Pentecostal and charismatics were picking this up and conducting healing
without going through priests which caused conflicts.

When MacNutt first studied it, Agnes Sanford was still around teaching it.
And that's when he discovered this actually was real, and wasn't something
from the Dark Ages or something only saints or priests did as miracles.

but this was natural science.

Dr. Phillip Goldfedder, an experienced professional neurosurgeon, was shown proof by demonstration of how this worked by a Christian practictioner. And once he understood this was natural and consistent with science and medicine, Dr. Goldfedder changed his practice to focus on spiritual healing which he found worked even more effectively, because it addressed the ROOT CAUSE of disorders and not just manipulating symptoms.

Drs. Francis and Judith MacNutt have been providing this free healing, while teaching and training others in teams, for over 35 years now.

How are you saying this doesn't exist, except you must be calling it something else.
Maybe you think "spiritual healing" refers to something false or fraudulent,
so we are using different terms that refer to different things?

Do you mean "faith healing" which is fraudulent, false and dangerous?
Because "spiritual healing" is different and proven by science to work.

Dr. Scott Peck wrote a book "Glimpses of the Devil" when he first rejected
this notion that such healing/deliverance methods really addressed real
demonic oppression or invasions which he thought was all mental delusion.
But once he saw that it worked, he started using these methods to help
patients recover by first regaining control of their minds and wills that were
taken over by these "demonic obsessions" which these spiritual methods removed.

The study done on Dr. MacNutt's ministry was on Rheumatoid Arthritis.
The difference in his methods vs. the study on intercessory prayer on heart conditions that failed or showed patients worsened, was that Dr. MacNutt's method is to diagnose
the events, memories or causes of obstruction in people's spiritual history and pray to forgive and remove those obstructions that otherwise block natural healing. the study on intercessory prayer on heart patients didn't specify any kind of forgiveness therapy that changes the person spiritually internally first, but that failed study only involved external prayer in general. MacNutt's healing prayer ministry and teachings focus on forgiving and removing the spiritual causes of obstruction, whether unforgiven memories or occult/sorcery practices that skew or block the natural life giving energy and healing.

Tipsycatlover I think you must be referring to false "faith healing" that is fraudulent and dangerous. Incidentally Dr. MacNutt strongly warns against confusing true  healing with this false "faith healing" that denies science and medicine and endangers people to the point of being negligent if not malicious. 

True  spiritual healing works by removing obstructions in the mind and spirit that prevent the mind and body from healing themselves naturally. And the really gifted healers can invoke even stronger concentrations of this healing energy so that it overcomes even extreme conditions that regular natural healing can't overcome.  The common factor is focusing on forgiveness, because this open up the mind and thus the body to receive full flow of healing energy, either in regular levels, or the higher concentrations needed to cure more extreme conditions if these are allowed to build up over time. The greater chances of healing come with earlier intervention when the conditions are still moderate.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 1, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > trumpanzees still throwing their poop over this story?
> ...



  Rather obviously, bodecea is in favor of sexually manipulating, brainwashing, and abusing little children.  Whatever we do, let us not allow him or any other pro-pedophile filth to get away with trying to hide what it is that they are defending and advocating.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sounds like a Yes. 

Such rampant heterophobia on this board.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


It could only be strong enough to make you sterile...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Schools have always taught morality and civic duty
> 
> You guys didn't complain when it involved public prayer



  Teaching immorality and perversion, and especially pushing sexual fuilth on chidlren, is not equal to teaching morality and civic duty or prayer to and reverence for the God who created us.

  Literally, you are arguing that the teaching of evil should be held as at least equal to the teaching of good, with the expected and intended result that evil will be treated as _“more equal than”_ good.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What do you clowns think will happen ?
> 
> Do you think the kids will listen to these lessons and turn gay ?
> 
> Seriously ?


He's probably unsure of his orientation.


----------



## Peach (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this



No one can BE "indoctrinated" into a sexual orientation.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Schools have always taught morality and civic duty
> ...


Because there maybe a reference to a person's lifestyle is teaching perversion, wow, you don't overblow shit do you?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Verility is important to heteros. That's how they continue humankind.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What do you clowns think will happen ?
> ...


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Virility or lots of humping?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It only takes them one time to create a child, unlike their homo counterparts.

This is why I support the hetero agenda.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


. You can talk your talk now, but once a foot gets in the door then you can't say what something can be turned into.  Wouldn't you rather err on the side of caution when it comes to the children ? Look what's happening with the transgender issue, where as we see that kids are being groomed because of their childish ways in suggesting that they aren't what they appear, so there is the push to help them find their identity at age 7 etc. ????  Pathetic.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2018)

Peach said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear a gay persons opinion on this
> ...



I don't know if they can or can't.  I know sexual stimulation can be felt through a variety of means and people and at various ages in life.  I am of the belief that whatever early "sexual" feelings you have are the ones that dominate throughout your life.


----------



## Peach (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I believe one is born with them also.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2018)

Peach said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The only way to truly tell would be to raise males/females in a controlled environment, which is inhumane and will not happen.  Does it really matter?  If so, why


----------



## Peach (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



To  assist with the "homosexuality is the worst sin ever" crowd, to the extent they can be assisted.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2018)

Peach said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Hah!  Well, even if it is/was a sin, only a moron would think it's the "worst" one ever.  The just are afraid because they believe God will stop protecting the US if we keep sinking into moral depravity ....


----------



## Peach (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



The death penalty is is less used, though Trump as President isn't a good sign for morals, yet, the "gay hate" crowd is committed, or should be. Where is the question.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


. Are we sinking into moral depravity ?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2018)

Peach said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I think abortion is much worse than homosexuality myself.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Some people seem to think/believe so.... I think we have been immoral and depraved since the beginning of man, just in different ways.... 

Watching Christians get killed by lions for fun?  Pretty bad....


----------



## Peach (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Humans are imperfect, yes. The Holocaust, Soviet Russia, Mao's China, Cambodia under Pol Pot, Fascist Italy. The list goes on.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


. Is it a question of degree or more about it being just one more add to the decay ?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


I am pretty sure the kids can handle the info.....They already are outside the classroom..


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Peach said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


. Why keep adding ? Thought we were evolving on the intelligence front ?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 1, 2018)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


   You are such a racist fuck.

I don't give a shit who invented slavery. YOUR people practiced it & you are proud of it.,


----------



## RealDave (Jan 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If we let them know that your ilk existed, that would be filth.

Go fuck yourself you bigoted POS.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


. Handle what info ?  Should the government be the ones raising the children ??  HELL No. What the parents do is their business as long as they're not breaking the law or abusing their children. It's not the governments job to re-raise the children outside of the home, only to correct them if they engage in bullying or criminal behavior, and they are to be corrected on the spot, and not through some indoctrination program created. If a child comes to school and bullies another child, then the parents are called, if does it again 3 day suspension, if again possible expulsion. Tax payer funds should not be allocated to re-train children once they leave their home to come there to learn. They are only to be taught how to follow the rules. Period.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
What?
True, American Indians practiced it, and it gets worse. Torture was a very large part of it too. It was common practice for the Sioux to bury restrained enemy’s up to the neck near ant piles. Then would introduce small cuts to the face, neck and head then pour honey on the head and let the ants strip the flesh from the skull slowly. That’s the way theCheyenne, crow and Sioux Indians treated each other before you whites showed up...

I don’t practice slavery obviously, and I am certainly not proud of their behavior, I certainly don’t respect nor take responsibility for ancestral behavior either. That’s just plain stupid to do so...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Lol
There seems to be some confusion here…


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Only because outside the classroom our society is sick.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Teaching your children racism & bigotry is child abuse.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Hey Buddy, I don't know what damn country you were raised in but schools in the USA have always given kids information on social issues and how one is to conduct themselves while at the school under the supervision of the teachers and administrators.... Now I think it's unnecessary to denote ones sexuality when being referenced in a textbook, but I also thinks it's stupid to have a demographic in society that shows great contempt because of sexuality...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The heterophobia is strong with this one.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


. Problem is your idea of bigotry or what constitutes it is probably wrong or wrong headed, and usually the gauge one goes by is how the majority of citizens feel about an issue in which is gauged by most people's standards or by the values they keep or it is just built into them, and especially when it comes to their children.  There will be a crisis in California before long if it keeps on, so look for it I would say, but then again it is California right ??  There probably already is a crisis that is growing and growing silently, but it will explode once it all goes to far.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


. Attempting to move beyond the schools boundaries, and to include a retraining of the children's minds because the government figures that the majority of the population might be raising their kids wrong,  is the attempt to indoctrinate them through a retraining of the child while out of the care of their parents. How parents would allow this is unimaginable.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Keep yer KY dry...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I know, we had to pray at school, something our parents didn't approve of..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sore pussy.  ^^


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


As you may, or may not have noticed or cared, I have been staying away from the fray here, because, quite frankly, this thread is in the toilet. It has devolved into nothing more than school yard banter, inane opinions presented as facts, and deplorable bigotry. Never mind the fact that the moronic and misleading premise presented in the OP – who has long since abandoned this thread- has gone into hidingNow it has become about everything else but *not to mention moronic charges of “heterophobia “leveled against people who support gay rights, and gays being a threat to children-* just by being out and honest about who they are. So be it.

*Now, I want to try to get this tread back of productive and thoughtful  tract, and I would like your help. * I am addressing you because you seem to be one of the more rational and articulate precipitants, while at the same time, being a bit murky in your views on the subject, and like so many others, failing to draw on known research, while not hesitating to offer baseless  opinions.

*Gay rights, and gay issues in general are an important as a civil rights issue which deserves some intelligent discussion which is sorely lacking here. Again, please help salvage this mess*. Here are a few links to actual research that should- if anyone is up to it-stimulate some rational and objective discussion on the topic of why people are gay, and how we should respond to the reality of the existence of gay people through political and legal process, as well as within the social societal framework.

*So, let’s see if any of these links can generate some meaningful and useful discussion on this complex topic that impacts actual human beings who happen to be different in term of their sexuality* but who are- as much as the bigots will deny it- very much like everyone else:

UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation



> The level of male hormones in the womb can influence an unborn child's future sexual orientation, according to new research from a University of California, Berkeley, professor who used an unusual technique - measuring finger length - to gather evidence.



http://www.nimbios.org/press/FS_homosexuality



> KNOXVILLE – Epigenetics - how gene expression is regulated by temporary switches, called epi-marks - appears to be a critical and overlooked factor contributing to the long-standing puzzle of why homosexuality occurs.
> 
> According to the study, published online today in The Quarterly Review of Biology, sex-specific epi-marks, which normally do not pass between generations and are thus "erased," can lead to homosexuality when they escape erasure and are transmitted from father to daughter or mother to son.



http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/06/28/homosexual.behavior.due.genetics.and.environmental.factors



> Homosexual behaviour is largely shaped by genetics and random environmental factors, according to findings from the world's largest study of twins. Writing in the scientific journal _Archives of Sexual Behavior_, researchers from Queen Mary's School of Biological and Chemical Sciences, and Karolinska Institutet in Stockholm report that genetics and environmental factors (which are specific to an individual, and may include biological processes such as different hormone exposure in the womb), are important determinants of homosexual behaviour


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Steadily ....since Jan 20 2016,


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 1, 2018)

Some people don't like the sound of their own words coming back to them.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 1, 2018)

There is a couple in California able to have children? Adopted? Why would anyone try to raise an innocent child in California? Child abuse.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 You lying about your parents ?  LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> There is a couple in California able to have children? Adopted? Why would anyone try to raise an innocent child in California? Child abuse.


. Now they've thrown pot in the mix.. poor kids ain't got a chance.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Obama's last year of presidency?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> this thread is in the toilet. It has devolved into nothing more than school yard banter,



And this is different from all other threads how?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Errr  Jan 20 *2017*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Bitch!! You have gone too far now. Suggesting that I support or engage in pedophilia? YOU are reported!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is in the toilet. It has devolved into nothing more than school yard banter,
> ...


It's not but I was hoping that you would be. My bad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


You are clearly demented!! And reported again. I am going to shut you down!


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 2, 2018)

^^ pretty sure you won't.  My pointing out that you're defending cloaked-pedophilia is legal protected speech.  Meanwhile child abuse or promoting it is a crime.  So...if I was a mod and had to choose between the two of us...?

Plus, if the mods here shut people down for noticing that you're defending cloaked pedophilia, they'd have to shut other people down for noticing other stuff.  And that has a chilling snowball effect on a website whose bread and butter is freedom of speech and free flow of observation and opinion.  Fascism loves to shut down free speech.  Way to also be another stereotype.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> ^^ pretty sure you won't.  My pointing out that you're defending cloaked-pedophilia is legal protected speech.  Meanwhile child abuse or promoting it is a crime.  So...if I was a mod and had to choose between the two of us...?
> 
> Plus, if the mods here shut people down for noticing that you're defending cloaked pedophilia, they'd have to shut other people down for noticing other stuff.  And that has a chilling snowball effect on a website whose bread and butter is freedom of speech and free flow of observation and opinion.  Fascism loves to shut down free speech.  Way to also be another stereotype.


Let me try to educate you , if that's at all possible. Free speech, like all rights has it's limits, and slander is crossing that line. I said nothing to defend child sexual abuse. I spent a career fighting child abuse. Defending gay rights is not supporting child abuse except in the dark recesses of your diseased and twisted mind.  I will shut you down!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

How does the implications of a topic (that has all sorts of implications involved in it) get discussed if people get offended once they attempt to defend or attack the implications that may or may not be found within a topic ?  Most are against their children being used as political footballs on these topics, so tempers easily flare when these things are discussed in which involve the children and their learning.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> How does the implications of a topic (that has all sorts of implications involved in it) get discussed if people get offended once they attempt to defend or attack the implications that may or may not be found within a topic ?  Most are against their children being used as political footballs on these topics, so tempers easily flare when these things are discussed in which involve the children and their learning.


Shutting down the speech of any and all opposition seems to be their strategy.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Personal attacks shouldn't take place when discussing topics, but people get wound up, and begin either winning and/or losing in a discussion, and then the next thing you know the discussion quickly becomes a sling fest that ends up drifting away from the merits of a topic or the resolving of a topic......  The discussions become opinions about who is right and who is wrong, and yet the opinions are then based upon people's *pride once it all goes downhill,* and this happens instead of it being based upon all of our critical thinking skills that keep great ideas or thoughts rolling onward.  So many topics end up in sling fest here, but I ignore the fest in order to remain focused on the topics as best I can. It's also funny when people start a sling fest, but then accuse others of starting it.  Just saying that topics can be discussed without the people melting down can't they ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > How does the implications of a topic (that has all sorts of implications involved in it) get discussed if people get offended once they attempt to defend or attack the implications that may or may not be found within a topic ?  Most are against their children being used as political footballs on these topics, so tempers easily flare when these things are discussed in which involve the children and their learning.
> ...


. It most definitely can be a strategy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Horseshit. You and that other idiot pretend that free speech has not limits. Either that or you and she are really just that stupid


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

Many people find my firm support for the heterosexual cause to be very upsetting. Bigots.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


. You called me stupid.. Reported... LOL.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Let me tell all of you people something . First of all, equating what is going on in Cal. with supporting children sexual abuse is beyond stupid. However, that is the least of it. I will not stand by and allow myself to be slandered by a suggestion that I personally support or condone child sexual abuse. I spend 26 fucking years of my life fighting all forms of child abuse and neglect. I took kids away from abusers. I testified against them  in criminal and family court. So STFU!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Many people find my firm support for the heterosexual cause to be very upsetting. Bigots.


What do you think of people who support White Lives Matter and White Pride ??


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

There's study after study after study on these subjects, so I guess it comes down to what people believe, and whether or not the studies are correct or not to them, but personal attacks should be refrained from when discussing the issues if at all possible. My hats off to prog for being proud of helping those kids in life, and my hats off to Sil for trying to help out as well.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Many people find my firm support for the heterosexual cause to be very upsetting. Bigots.
> ...


I think they have that right. You?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


They may have a right but that does not make it right. Whites and heterosexuals are not an oppressed minority  yet some in those groups try to make themselves into the victims of oppression at the expense of those who are really oppressed. It is used as a way of depreciating the importance of the value of minority lives.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I understand your position.

Mine is that there would be no homos were it not for the heteros. Homos owe their very existence to heteros.

Whites have just as much right to have pride in their race as anyone else.

Your views come off as closed and bigoted to me.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. All whites and heterosexuals aren't oppressed in any way eh ? Bold statement there, and really it is an incorrect statement just like when it is said that blacks do this and blacks do that upon painting them with the broad brush as well. That is the problem in these debates in which so many fall victim to, where as the broad brush is easily pulled out to make it easier to make a point, but when using a broad brush it catches people up by race etc. who are innocent, and for whom are not considered in the equation of suffering just as much as the next person suffers regardless of race etc. No matter how easy it is to do, people need to refrain from doing it as best they can.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


White people calling white people racists. They don't mean themselves or their spouses. They mean those other white people, but not themselves.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> There's study after study after study on these subjects, so I guess it comes down to what people believe, and whether or not the studies are correct or not to them, but personal attacks should be refrained from when discussing the issues if at all possible. My hats off to prog for being proud of helping those kids in life, and my hats off to Sil for trying to help out as well.


Thank you for that recognition but I have to question what" help " Sil has provided and what studies that your referring to that show what exactly do they show, and who conducted them.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


There are many examples of people acting like gay lives and black lives do not matter. How many examples are there of people acting  and speaking like white and straight lives don't matter? To chant that white /straight lives matter, to advocate for white / straight rights is an insult and disservice to those who are the real victims of discrimination.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Mine is that there would be no homos were it not for the heteros. Homos owe their very existence to heteros.


How the hell is that?? Are gay people sterile ? Are they unable to produce or bear a child, some of which will be gay. ? Should they be grateful to the hetero couples who did produce gay kids. ??Stupid and pointless!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Whites have just as much right to have pride in their race as anyone else.
> 
> Your views come off as closed and bigoted to me.


I made my point about that . Moronically and repeatedly calling me a bigot does not change the stupidity of it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is that there would be no homos were it not for the heteros. Homos owe their very existence to heteros.
> ...


We're not talking about gay people. We are discussing homos vs. heteros. Homosexuality will not produce offspring. Heterosexuality will.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have just as much right to have pride in their race as anyone else.
> ...


I didn't think it would stop you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You don't really know a whole hell of a lot about this , do you?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I know how to make babies, whether they turn out homos or heteros. You should read up on it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 2, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how intolerant people get all bent out of shape when someone tries to teach tolerance..
> ...


So...how many gigs of girl-girl porn you figure this dude has?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


At least enough to realize he's not that hot.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > There's study after study after study on these subjects, so I guess it comes down to what people believe, and whether or not the studies are correct or not to them, but personal attacks should be refrained from when discussing the issues if at all possible. My hats off to prog for being proud of helping those kids in life, and my hats off to Sil for trying to help out as well.
> ...


. Well, that would be one you would have to talk with Sil on if she wants to debate you or you her anymore.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be universally considered to be a very serious crime.  Now, it's a plank in the Democratic Party's platform, and the legislated policy of the State of California.


Surely you can't be so ignorant you can't understand the info in the OP?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. There you go again with the broad brush. Good grief.  So white's and straights have no grievances ever in which are the same as the so called minority in your thinking or mind ?  So you believe that all whites are white privilege, and therefore they can never equate to or suffer as a minority suffers in the world ?  Come on, you can't really believe this position you have right ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Corrupting the morals of a minor used to be universally considered to be a very serious crime.  Now, it's a plank in the Democratic Party's platform, and the legislated policy of the State of California.
> ...


. Care to clear it up, because maybe everyone is confused about it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. And if they're not racist, and they know of a racist, then they have every right to call them out if see them being a racist at anytime they act this way.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


They aren't saying some white people are racists. They're saying white people are racists. Just not themselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


 Crazy huh.. lol


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


LGBT inclusive textbooks


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


. And as most here have said that the government is not to be forcing studies upon the students that are against the parents will. The Christian's are hated by those who make sure that religion can't be taught in the schools to their children, and they are going as far as attacking the pledge of allegiance, the national anthem etc. but figure that evolution and so on and so forth is ok ?? All things not pertaining to an education that teaches students a skill for the work place should be electives that are offered by popular vote including Christianity, creationism etc. The stopping of some while allowing others is one sided and wrong.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You have gone too far now. Suggesting that I support or engage in pedophilia? YOU are reported!



  You openly defend those who indoctrinate children with immoral sexual perverted filth.  There are plenty of examples of you blatantly doing so in this very thread, for everyone to see.

  If you don't want to be accused of supporting sexual abuse of children, then you might try not openly defending and supporting the sexual abuse of children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are clearly demented!! And reported again. I am going to shut you down!



  You're the one who openly sides with immoral sex perverts who abuse children.  That doesn't leave you much room to credibly call anyone else _“demented”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Let me try to educate you , if that's at all possible. Free speech, like all rights has it's limits, and slander is crossing that line. I said nothing to defend child sexual abuse.



  This thread is full of very clear examples of you doing exactly that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Let me tell all of you people something . First of all, equating what is going on in Cal. with supporting children sexual abuse is beyond stupid.



  That is exactly what it is.  Denying it is stupid, and demonstrates a complete lack of any conscience.




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> However, that is the least of it. I will not stand by and allow myself to be slandered by a suggestion that I personally support or condone child sexual abuse.



  This thread is full of very clear, undeniable examples of you blatantly doing exactly that.  Denying that what you are defending and supporting is sexual abuse of children does not change the very clear fact that that is exactly what it is.




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I spend 26 fucking years of my life fighting all forms of child abuse and neglect. I took kids away from abusers. I testified against them in criminal and family court. So STFU!



  Given your conduct in this thread, and elsewhere on this forum, I call bullshit.  You are very clearly on the side of those who sexually abuse children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Your views come off as closed and bigoted to me.
> ...



  That's pretty much the only argument you ever have.

  One who stands for basic decency, morality, and common sense, to you is a bigot.

  One who thinks that children should be protected from sick sexual perverts is a bigot.

  One who thinks that a pair of depraved lesbians shouldn't adopt a boy, brainwash him into thinking that he's a girl, and give him hormone blockers to stunt his normal development is a bigot.

  One who doesn't want a creepy male perverts following his wife, sister, or daughter into a ladies' restroom room is a bigot.

  Surely, if you can throw that insult around as freely and gratuitously as you do, then you can take having it thrown back at you once in a while.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 3, 2018)

The solution is you can get high enough to be brain dead and not care any more.

It's like Brave New World.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 3, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Shall we teach all religions in schools or just one? Why is Christianity any more important than Judaism?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Shall we teach all religions in schools or just one? Why is Christianity any more important than Judaism?



  What makes teaching immoral and disgusting sexual perversions to young children more valid than teaching them Christianity?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we teach all religions in schools or just one? Why is Christianity any more important than Judaism?
> ...


No one is, that is your fantasy..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > What makes teaching immoral and disgusting sexual perversions to young children more valid than teaching them Christianity?
> ...



  You're as mad as TheProgressivePatriot.  What do you think this whole thread is about?  Fools such as you would stare at the Sun, and deny that it exists, even as it burns your retinae away.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Just because a footnote in a history book may or may not note a sexual preference doesn't mean  they are not indoctrinating the kids to have homosexual intercourse, you goddamned fool...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  It's no surprise that you would deny it.  Like certain other pieces of subhuman perverted filth, you are openly on the side of the sexual abuse of children.

  There are very few on your side who will yet openly admit it, but you haven't exactly been subtle about your agenda, and the steps being taken to promote it.  One has to be blind to not see what your side is doing, and where it is clearly intended to lead.


----------



## jillian (Jan 3, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I'd say the trumpscum who are ok with Russia installing the orange sociopath in office are the commies. 

But then again I think an ex KGB guy dictating our policy is a bad thing.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Hardly so, you piece of shit for even mentioning it that I may support the abuse of kids sexually. I will report your dumb ass the net time you even mention it. It is a TOS violation...You creepy bitch..B ut as far as referencing people in a book doesn't mean any type of sexual activity is indoctrinated..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly so, you piece of shit for even mentioning it that I may support the abuse of kids sexually. I will report your dumb ass the net time you even mention it. It is a TOS violation...You creepy bitch..B ut as far as referencing people in a book doesn't mean any type of sexual activity is indoctrinated..
> ...


You are reported bitch. I told you people that I will not tolerate your moronic accusations about my supporting or defending child sexual abuse. It is highly offensive and against the rules.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't see why we all need to KNOW what someone else is doing in their bedroom anyways.  I certainly see no need to "teach" any kids about it.  Can't we just keep that kind of thing to ourselves instead of letting everyone else know your private sexual proclivities?  Why do people feel the need to tell everyone?  I don't want to know.  I know that my kid doesn't want to either.  Yes, a lot of it IS definitely yucky (that goes for sex acts in general of course!)


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I don't see why we all need to KNOW what someone else is doing in their bedroom anyways.  I certainly see no need to "teach" any kids about it.  Can't we just keep that kind of thing to ourselves instead of letting everyone else know your private sexual proclivities?  Why do people feel the need to tell everyone?  I don't want to know.  I know that my kid doesn't want to either.  Yes, a lot of it IS definitely yucky (that goes for sex acts in general of course!)


And just who the hell is doing any of that ? Where? When?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why we all need to KNOW what someone else is doing in their bedroom anyways.  I certainly see no need to "teach" any kids about it.  Can't we just keep that kind of thing to ourselves instead of letting everyone else know your private sexual proclivities?  Why do people feel the need to tell everyone?  I don't want to know.  I know that my kid doesn't want to either.  Yes, a lot of it IS definitely yucky (that goes for sex acts in general of course!)
> ...



Well, you to name one.  Why do we HAVE to know if you are gay or not?  Why should we care that you are gay or not?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When did I ever say anything about myself, about my sexuality? You seem to be delusional.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Why do we have to "teach" children about gay people.  The only difference between gay people and other people is their sex lives.  You see what I'm saying?  Why the need to teach people about your sex lives?  Not enough people keep shit to themselves anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2018)

I can totally understand the marriage issue.  The state telling people that they cannot get married is wrong.  Two gays should be able to marry each other if that's what they want to do.  That is their own personal business.  MY issue is when they want to tell and teach everyone about gay.  No thank you is how I respond.  If you need some kind of validation, that is on you.  No need to "teach" it to others to get your validation.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We do not need to teach children about gay people. Children already know about gay people . They  probably know a gay person. We need to teach children respect for and acceptance of  gay people to counter the  fear mongering and bigotry that they will surly be exposed to at some point. No one is teaching kids about anyones "sex life"


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are reported bitch. I told you people that I will not tolerate your moronic accusations about my supporting or defending child sexual abuse. It is highly offensive and against the rules.



  It"s all over this thread, for everyone to see—you openly and unabashedly defending and supporting the brainwashing of children into sick, depraved sexual perversions.

  If you're going to openly advocate the sexual abuse of children, then you have no cause to get so upset at those of us who call you you it.  Going crying to the moderators about it is a cowardly act, and only shows that you know damn well that you cannot defend your evil position in any honest or ethical manner.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You are reported bitch. I told you people that I will not tolerate your moronic accusations about my supporting or defending child sexual abuse. It is highly offensive and against the rules.
> ...


Fuck off Blaylock. You are reported again. And don't be surprised if I have my lawyer issue a subpoena   to get your IP address to find out who you are and sue your sorry ass.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. So you are an advocate maybe for government getting involved in the raising of people's children against their will in a school setting, and why is this again ??.

Good luck defending what most people are against if that's what you are doing here, because I think when advocating the teaching of children (a very volatile subject through a sex Ed program either being added to or redefined in ways that will be highly against most people's beliefs and/or religions), and the parents are being kept out of it, then look for a huge push back that will come from the entire nation of religious groups and/or citizens who will become as a unified majority to battle in the courts such a thing (especially if it keeps getting closer to them and their children).

So here we are again in this country about to attempt to try and force Christian's, Muslims, Catholics, Protestants, Jew's, and on and on and on,  to now be forced to agree with something in which their religions, beliefs, and gut feelings don't agree with, and to do it all by government force ??

Like I said before, there are laws in place to stop people from committing criminal acts against each other, and we have laws against discriminating against each other in the public space, abusing each other in any place, and there is no law that forces parents to agree with or to make them believe in or even requires them to raise their children in certain ways that are against their belief systems.

There won't be any laws that force parents to raise their children in according to the government by force of or by any other group that thinks they should pursue such a thing as taking over parental guidance of the children.

Give it up if you think that there can be laws or classes aimed at teaching kids things against the parents will when raising a child. Might get away with it for a minute or two, but the people will end it if they are against it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You support teaching kids how to butt fuck.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


no, they need to be taught that the ass is for expelling excrement, and not for any other purpose. And that those who are gay should be ostracized as abnormal, much like those with other genetic disorders such as Downs syndrome.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 3, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


. His position is that he doesn't want kids growing up to hate gays or to think that they need to harm gays out of being taught such things as hate if so be the case, so the idea I guess he supports is what Cali is wanting to do, and that is to add to or create a learning experience that tells students that gays are not the Boogeymen or women thought to be or that their not the bad guy's and gals that they (the kids) were possibly being taught about them to be.   

The only problem, is that such a thing could go wrong if the parents aren't allowed to opt in or opt out of the situation, and so the idea is that the government is being allowed to basically indoctrinate by way of having a situation that takes over the learning process in which parents hold dear to themselves when raising their children, and the parents having no say in the situation in which fuels the suspicion of the government big time over the issue. 

People raise their children based upon their religious beliefs, personal beliefs, and their cultural beliefs, and they don't want government involving itself in these things. 

The counter arguments have been that if Christianity or religion can't be taught in public schools, then how does all these other things get to be allowed inside of the curriculum ?  The only thing the government should be allowed to do, is to make laws against the discrimination of any American citizens within the public space in which is controlled by the government through policing and such, and not to favor one ideology or religion over the other keeping the public sphere balanced and accessible to all without a government bias being involved.  

Not sure why Cali would think that it needed such a thing unless the so called gender landscape there is changing faster than a speeding bullet. Sounds like an exodus may be on the way for those whose beliefs and religions don't allow for such things to take place against their teachings to their children.  The Christian belief is to love the human being/sinner, but not the sin.  Not sure what the future holds on all of this, but one things for sure, and that is that people aren't going to go along with any and everything, and they are going to have their views on life, their religions, cultures, lifestyles, and their accented languages. It will always be that way, and the only thing government can do is keep the citizenry from going to war with one another, and to make it known that people aren't going to always agree, and yet the nation is big enough to have freedom regardless of what people believe or don't believe in life.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Excellent.  I agree with your whole post.  It is not the school's business to be teaching these things to young impressionable children.  I don't really want them discussing these kinds of things with my child either.  I really don't trust them enough to get into sex talk with children.  Let's face it, a lot of teachers are just weird anyways, and then you have the reports of the teachers molesting children to boot!)  Teachers and schools exist to teach the kids academic subjects and nothing more.  It is not the state's job to raise other people's children for them.  They are WAY overstepping their boundaries when it comes to our kids.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Newsflash you idiots. No one is instructing sex ed for anal pounding or girly fisting, at all, that's is your lucid dream you keep injecting... This is an issue of footnotes in a book that are not sexually explicit, nor is there anything pornographic or whatever your devious, uptight, anal retentive logic can convulse over...

Carry on.. You people just make yourself look like stupid fucks..But I enjoy laughing at you...


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Newsflash you idiots. No one is instructing sex ed for anal pounding or girly fisting, at all, that's is your lucid dream you keep injecting... This is an issue of footnotes in a book that are not sexually explicit, nor is there anything pornographic or whatever your devious, uptight, anal retentive logic can convulse over...
> 
> Carry on.. You people just make yourself look like stupid fucks..But I enjoy laughing at you...


. Newsflash, it matters not how much, but it matters what exactly is going on in the attempts (even in the smallest of ways) to usurp the authority of the parents found within the upbringing of their children based upon their cultures, religions, lifestyles etc.... 

The laws regarding discrimination and other such things should also be sexless in their content and/or in their protections offered. Sex has no place at all in the government public sphere or it's platform, nor should the government recognize ones sex when handing out equal rights to any human being in this country.  

The interjecting of ones sex is purposed for special treatment to be given above and beyond what other Americans get or receive in the public square, and it should not be this way.  The government has to be careful because it can end up picking winners and losers by involving itself in things that it shouldn't be involving itself in at all. People have sadly used government involvement to hoist themselves up above and beyond what other Americans receive from the government in equal protections and rights.  

It has become an abusive situation, and the government should re-evaluate it's purpose in order to serve all American's with an even hand, and to stop allowing groups to gain special rights and privileges that go far above and beyond what other Americans receive.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


. Great points, and to focus in on your comment about teachers molesting the children, it could be said that this is possibly yet another point where the door to such things could have been opened up, because the school's were given the right to talk about sex with your children beyond the biological scientific aspect of teaching a subject under very strict guidelines where the child's mind is not to be manipulated into venturing into areas that are outside of the guidelines that should be given. 

I personally think that the government has no place in teaching children about sex period, and especially after what has been seen as a result of such a thing over the years now. 

Hi-jacked government power has been used to usurp the people's right to a sex free public environment, and that needs to be revisited.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Small thinking, Buford. Heteros are mocked and called "breeders" and other names that the non-child producing homos think are slurs. We need to protect the heteros from such bigoted views.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm proud to be breeder.....Just call me Johnny Semenseed...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> His position is that he doesn't want kids growing up to hate gays or to think that they need to harm gays out of being taught such things as hate if so be the case, so the idea I guess he supports is what Cali is wanting to do, and that is to add to or create a learning experience that tells students that gays are not the Boogeymen or women thought to be or that their not the bad guy's and gals that they (the kids) were possibly being taught about them to be.


Well said.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The only problem, is that such a thing could go wrong if the parents aren't allowed to opt in or opt out of the situation, and so the idea is that the government is being allowed to basically indoctrinate by way of having a situation that takes over the learning process in which parents hold dear to themselves when raising their children, and the parents having no say in the situation in which fuels the suspicion of the government big time over the issue.
> 
> People raise their children based upon their religious beliefs, personal beliefs, and their cultural beliefs, and they don't want government involving itself in these things.


I don't see the problem at all. Teaching historically correct facts about what people accomplished and who they were is not indoctrination . This is just anti government hysteria . Parents are still free to teach their children whatever religious or personal beliefs they wish to teach them. You seem to think that the parents have a right to indoctrinate kids with bigoted values that will dog them and undermine their ability to function in the real world, but that the schools should not  provide them with a perspective that will make life better for them.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I'm proud to be hetero, too.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




It's perverted porn...no matter how you want to wrap it up and put a bow on it.



It's fucking disgusting and shouldn't be taught in schools.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




You supporting child sexual abuse is disgusting...don't they have sites for your kind?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Newsflash, it matters not how much, but it matters what exactly is going on in the attempts (even in the smallest of ways) to usurp the authority of the parents found within the upbringing of their children based upon their cultures, religions, lifestyles etc....
> 
> The laws regarding discrimination and other such things should also be sexless in their content and/or in their protections offered. Sex has no place at all in the government public sphere or it's platform, nor should the government recognize ones sex when handing out equal rights to any human being in this country.
> 
> ...



Newsflash ... It's not about sexual orientation, gender, equality, special treatment, parents, children, nor the protection of rights.
It's the insidious erosion of our liberties and freedoms ... At any cost ... And using whatever excuse is popular enough to gain traction at the moment.

It's about government ... 

.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Not really..What shouldn't be taught in schools is hate...I don't see hate being taught..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Just look at your aviator, you are as queer as a two dollar bill


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Christianity teaches love.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Then drop yer pants and fire off a rocket...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The counter arguments have been that if Christianity or religion can't be taught in public schools, then how does all these other things get to be allowed inside of the curriculum ? The only thing the government should be allowed to do, is to make laws against the discrimination of any American citizens within the public space in which is controlled by the government through policing and such, and not to favor one ideology or religion over the other keeping the public sphere balanced and accessible to all without a government bias being involved.
> 
> Not sure why Cali would think that it needed such a thing unless the so called gender landscape there is changing faster than a speeding bullet. Sounds like an exodus may be on the way for those whose beliefs and religions don't allow for such things to take place against their teachings to their children. The Christian belief is to love the human being/sinner, but not the sin. Not sure what the future holds on all of this, but one things for sure, and that is that people aren't going to go along with any and everything, and they are going to have their views on life, their religions, cultures, lifestyles, and their accented languages. It will always be that way, and the only thing government can do is keep the citizenry from going to war with one another, and to make it known that people aren't going to always agree, and yet the nation is big enough to have freedom regardless of what people believe or don't believe in life.


Comparative religion can be, and is taught. That is different than teaching religion where mythology is presented as fact. Children are also taught that people of different religious and ethnic background have  equal value . They are taught that discrimination based on race, religion, gender and being handicapped is wrong. Why is sexual orientation and gender identity different.? Oh right, the sex part.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Yea it's god damn state sponsored porn and we wonder why teachers are sleeping with children...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Christ didn't say anything negative about gays, that all came from the other writers of the New Testament...So Christians shouldn't treat gay folks like they have ever since the Christians took power...But yet they do....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Well ask them why they do it, it's nothing new...Why do priest molest children and have affairs?
Why does the president of the US expect respect after he bragged about his pussy grabbing? 
Lots of questions on the side of the acrimonious right...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


People with Downs should be ostracized ??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


History is porn?? Brilllllliant!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah, I thought that  little wac...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Where the ancient fossils dig these ideas up is most demented...


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem, is that such a thing could go wrong if the parents aren't allowed to opt in or opt out of the situation, and so the idea is that the government is being allowed to basically indoctrinate by way of having a situation that takes over the learning process in which parents hold dear to themselves when raising their children, and the parents having no say in the situation in which fuels the suspicion of the government big time over the issue.
> ...


. You seem to think that the government should be allowed to counter indoctrinate the kids by undermining the teachings in which the parents give to their children as based upon their freedoms found in culture, faith, religion's, lifestyles, and etc.  

The only thing the government should be involved in or should be allowed to be involved in is law's that are implemented regarding anti-discrimination based upon one's race or regarding one's physical disabilities only.. Laws pertaining to stopping criminal behaviours, anti-abuse law's etc. should be based on race or one's physical disabilities only, and these law's are not to be based upon ones sex, sexual identity, sexual preference or sexual behaviours. 

Law's should be based solely upon giving all Americans the unbiased right to not be discriminated against in the workplace or public square based upon one's race and one's physical disabilities only.  Sex has no place in the public sphere.

Again any laws created by government should be sexless in their intent, and sexless in there implementation of. If a person is found to be mistreated based upon a person holding back nessesary assets or other critical life sustaining things (based upon an idea that a person might have about a person (being an American), who is trying to make it in America, then those laws don't have to recognize one's sex, sexual preference or sexual identity to get the job done.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Is that how you as a proud breeder celebrate your heterosexuality?

Mine is more of a quiet inner pride.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


eh, it'll do pig, it'll do...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Still, Christianity teaches love. You seem to think it is hatred. Perhaps a lesson or two would clear your mind.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Farm animals as well? To each hetero his own.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


All you have to do is read this thread to see the hate spewed by so called Christians...Maybe they need  a few lessons, I've already had mine and express it willingly.. I never liked bullies and made sure to get in their way..The gay  haters are the bullies so I get in their way..All men are created equal therefore treat them as equals...Or get rid of our documents that express the so called freedom we are suppose to enjoy...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I guess you've never seen the movie, _Babe_...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You confuse the religion with some of its followers. Christ taught love. It's simply bizarre and wrong to claim anything else.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You know her?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I never said he didn't..Yet those that came after him did...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He said they would. Christians aren't better than anyone else. Personally, I am sickened by the breeder slur. Such hatred spewed against heteros is appalling.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> You seem to think that the government should be allowed to counter indoctrinate the kids by undermining the teachings in which the parents give to their children as based upon their freedoms found in culture, faith, religion's, lifestyles, and etc.


Schools should be teaching facts and  critical thinking skills. If the parents do not like the facts or do not want the children to learn how to think independently than that is to damned bad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The only thing the government should be involved in or should be allowed to be involved in is law's that are implemented regarding anti-discrimination based upon one's race or regarding one's physical disabilities only.. Laws pertaining to stopping criminal behaviours, anti-abuse law's etc. should be based on race or one's physical disabilities only, and these law's are not to be based upon ones sex, sexual identity, sexual preference or sexual behaviours.


I see, so not only do you not want children to learn to be respectful and accepting of all people who might be different, you also don't think that the law should address discrimination for anything other than race or disability. Seriously??


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing the government should be involved in or should be allowed to be involved in is law's that are implemented regarding anti-discrimination based upon one's race or regarding one's physical disabilities only.. Laws pertaining to stopping criminal behaviours, anti-abuse law's etc. should be based on race or one's physical disabilities only, and these law's are not to be based upon ones sex, sexual identity, sexual preference or sexual behaviours.
> ...


. The law doesn't have to have sex, sexual preference, sexual lifestyle or sexual identity to get the job done for all Americans. The adding of these things creates special classes and preferential treatments of groups or individuals above and beyond the rest.  It is wrong, and always will be wrong.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

In the interests of a fair and honest education, heteros should be taught as the overwhelming majority, and that homos are a mere sideshow to humanity.

It's for the children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


First of all, you previously had said that there should be laws protecting racial minorities and the handicapped only. So how are they different as a class than gays, transpeople, women, etc.?? Seems rather inconsistent

Now you're saying  that "the law doesn't have to have sex, sexual preference, sexual lifestyle or sexual identity to get the job done for all Americans"  Seriously?? Kindly explain exactly how that would work..  The law protecting special classes is needed  because they already exist as a class and there are people who will discriminate against them for being part of that class.. The goal is not preferential treatment. It is  equal treatment which needs to be enforced. 

Lastly laws against discrimination generally do not prohibit discrimination against specific racial groups, gays, women etc. They state that discrimination on the basis of race, sexual orientation, gender etc. is prohibited, so again, no one is getting preferential treatment.

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> the non-child producing homos


Seriously????

This gay couple revealed that they were having triplets in the most adorable way








A gay couple revealed the news that they are expecting triplets and the way they did it was adorable.

Dads Jason Babcock, 30, and Adam Gentile, 31, took to Instagram to tell the world that their family is about to expand from one child to four.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > the non-child producing homos
> ...


Homosexuality is a sex act. It does not produce children.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. The reason race was thought to be protected by government in retrospect,  is because it was that the citizens we're discriminating on the basis of a skin color as it were found at large. This absurdity was the hight of craziness in most people's minds (meaning the silent majority at the time). So the government with the well wishes of the citizens set out to change this idiocy. Laws were created.

Now after years of this, it has not gone perfect in it's results. Since then we have had blacks who desired vengence and power over equality, and for whom had then used these government protections, and it's power, to get that vengence wanted, and to gain power over their supposed white enemy. Otherwise therefore it was a misusing of the intent of government protections down the line in which they began using them to then set themselves (certain ones not all), up to use reverse discrimination to get back at their white enemies by way of government power in which was given to them.  Basically it was that a door had been left unattended, and the devil just walked right on through it. This battle rages on today in the attempt to control the fall out.

Disabilities are a no brainer.

Sex is another slippery slope that can have unknown consequences by adding it into the frey over the years to come.  I think the government should free itself from these things, and get back to being as justice should be for the citizens, and that is to be blind when it comes to justice, and deal with each case upon it's own individual merits. No groups should get special or preferential treatment by the government over the individual citizen's rights in this country any longer. It's 2018, and the government should get out of such things in the future. Apply the laws to everyone and with an equal yoke. No more, no less.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 4, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Well, lets see what we can decipher from this rant of word salad. I'll try to pull out the salient point. I'm only doing this because there is a fucking blizzard raging outside and I can't run or get to the gym which normally  would be my priorities.


It seems that the only classes of people that you think should be protected from discrimination are racial minorities, and disabled  people . Interesting that you don't include women....hummmmmm. You don't suppose that discrimination can occur  when -for instance and employer finds out that a person is gay, or when some mindless bigot mistakes a  Hindu for a Muslim?? 
You have disdain for blacks who you think are abusing their protections for "vengeance and power." Is that really a big issue that happens a lot? Please explain.  You seem to be alluding to affirmative action.
You have a dim view of race relations- and blame blacks for it
You blather about justice being blind but that seems to include being blind to discrimination perpetrated by individuals and organization
I tried to educate you on the issue of groups getting special treatment under the laws against discrimination but that does seem to have penetrated your skull. Again, laws are written to prohibit discrimination based on gender, race, sexual orientation etc. A straight white male has the same protections as a lesbian of color. 
To be quite honest, I'm bored  with this trip and beginning to glaze or.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


. Umm of course it includes women, minorities etc. but no longer should special treatment go out to groups that might abuse the special treatment, protections or privileges that are given to them as a group.  This is what needs to end in most people's opinions, where as unfortunately there have been groups that turn these privileges against the citizens who are not afforded such privileges or protections in an even handed way.

I think the country has come a long, long way in helping people through law's in teaching them not to abuse each other maybe. I think after all the generational changes, the laws can apply equally to all without special recognitions needed or special treatments or programs needed beyond what has already been settled law.

Let the laws apply equally to all, and stop with the preferential treatments of groups is my opinion.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I think I'M bored with this as well now. Peace to all.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Try being a senior, we don't either, and damn well don't want to...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


If you're suggesting homos are feeble and impotent, I won't argue.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Newsflash you idiots. No one is instructing sex ed for anal pounding or girly fisting, at all, that's is your lucid dream you keep injecting... This is an issue of footnotes in a book that are not sexually explicit, nor is there anything pornographic or whatever your devious, uptight, anal retentive logic can convulse over...
> 
> Carry on.. You people just make yourself look like stupid fucks..But I enjoy laughing at you...


Michael d'Angelo was a child butt fucker. Proof Catholics aren't Christian.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The counter arguments have been that if Christianity or religion can't be taught in public schools, then how does all these other things get to be allowed inside of the curriculum ? The only thing the government should be allowed to do, is to make laws against the discrimination of any American citizens within the public space in which is controlled by the government through policing and such, and not to favor one ideology or religion over the other keeping the public sphere balanced and accessible to all without a government bias being involved.
> ...


Depends on your definition of Mythology.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 5, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I explained  why and how the laws against discrimination DO NOT afford anyone special protection, but you continue to blather about how they do, without even attempting  a rebuttal. I 'm not wasting  anymore time with this level of obtuseness.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 5, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Explain how these laws of equal protection omit classes being taught regarding the rights and history of heteros, specifically.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 5, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Please explain why and how you have not  noticed that I have been ignoring you  stupidity,   specifically


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 5, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Michael d'Angelo was a child butt fucker.



Yes, but was he "born that way"?    Of course he wasn't.  His orientation was learned; likely taught to him when he himself was molested as a boy..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 5, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


First explain why you think I haven't noticed.

It seems getting your own nonsense stuffed back in your face does not sit well with you. 

#HeteroPride


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 5, 2018)

#HeteroPride.  Love it!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 21, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > the non-child producing homos
> ...



Yeah, that's rather impossible, jackass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Days of Noah.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the parents have a choice.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> But the libs here say faggots don't go after the kids? How can this be true?


Of course faggots go after little boys!! That's the only way they can reproduce, to convert children from normality to homosexuality.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2021)

Sometimes I think the whole thing is an incoherent attack by the species on overpopulation. Because EVERY morals change in the last hundred years has been anti-natalist: anti-births. Divorce, homosexuality, abortion, trannies, lesbianism -- it all has become approved and fashionable, and it all stops births happening.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

Circe said:


> Sometimes I think the whole thing is an incoherent attack by the species on overpopulation. Because EVERY morals change in the last hundred years has been anti-natalist: anti-births. Divorce, homosexuality, abortion, trannies, lesbianism -- it all has become approved and fashionable, and it all stops births happening.


I never thought of that. Maybe...but instead of turning kids into insane freaks surely there could be another way.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 19, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were just suggesting it. Now, California parents have no choice:
> ...



They should opt out of the system any way they possibly can.  Public school these days will ruin a child for life.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 19, 2021)

Circe said:


> Sometimes I think the whole thing is an incoherent attack by the species on overpopulation. Because EVERY morals change in the last hundred years has been anti-natalist: anti-births. Divorce, homosexuality, abortion, trannies, lesbianism -- it all has become approved and fashionable, and it all stops births happening.


Overpopulation is a myth. Get out and travel the world and see for yourself.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I think the whole thing is an incoherent attack by the species on overpopulation. Because EVERY morals change in the last hundred years has been anti-natalist: anti-births. Divorce, homosexuality, abortion, trannies, lesbianism -- it all has become approved and fashionable, and it all stops births happening.
> ...


Can't agree with that! I just look at the hockey-stick graphs of the incredible population increase in this last century. I think the silly fraud of "climate change" is also an overpopulation meme --- because whites are of course DEpopulating, recognizing at some level that there is a big problem, and these global warming types are mostly leftists, so they feel they can't point out that it's the yellow, black, and brown populations that are grossly, incredibly overpopulating, polluting, etc. They have been totally ineffective against overpopulation, so they maunder on about global warming and no one knows WHAT to make of that, especially since it isn't happening.  I wish they'd move on to the real issue: restricting births. Some way. Any way.

They won't, though, so the Reverend Malthus will just have to use one of the other weapons in his holster.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2021)

Circe said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Get out of your house and travel the world.

Entire world population could fit inside Texas with every household of 4 having 1/4 acre home.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yeah, that plot was called "Stand on Zanzibar." Everybody with one square foot to stand on.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2021)

Circe said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


1/4 acre for every household of 4.

Stop being a retard and educate yourself.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Stop being a retard and educate yourself.


Whoops, you just stepped over the line. Ignore list. I'm here for conversation, not insults and put downs.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2021)

Circe said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop being a retard and educate yourself.
> ...


Good, not my job to educate morons who refuse to use common sense and just parrot phrases handed to them by their masters.


----------

